#ubuntuone 2009-07-20
<gregh7470> hi every1  :)
<gregh7470> Q: If I install a firewall after I install ubuntuone are there any ports I have to forward?
<gregh7470> I wanted to install GUFW
<elky> gregh7470, i dont recall having to open anything specifically for it.
<till> Good morning.
<aquarius> hey till
<jetienne> q. is there a client for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<facundobatista> Hi all
<statik> moshi moshi
<facundobatista> statik, that means "hello" in some language?
<statik> facundobatista: an informal japanese greeting
<facundobatista> statik, hi then!
<statik> hi :)
<urbanape> Morning, all. Running my father-in-law to the airport. Should be back by standup time.
<aquarius> hola statik
<aquarius> I thought moshi moshi was what you shouted at huskies to make them pull your sledge faster
<statik> hey there aquarius. heard about tomboy sync from rodrigo?
<statik> that too
<aquarius> statik: rodrigo_ said that he has it working but can't get the packages to work on jaunty
<aquarius> statik: I'm going to put a video of it in the oscon presentation
<statik> aquarius: i will be landing a branch today that makes the tomboy notes show up on m.ubuntuone.com all formatted for mobile phones. right now the css looks very iphonelike, but it works fine on android and pre also
<aquarius> statik: rawk!
<statik> readonly, no edit or search yet but should be *ahem* trivial
<aquarius> cor, I should have videos of both of those, shouldn't I?
<aquarius> both tonboy sync and local tonboy-save-to-couchdb-directly
<till> thisfred: ping, when you wake up :)
<thisfred> till: I'm awake :)
<dobey> statik: moshi is mainly something you'd say on the phone :)
<aquarius> dobey: aha, I need to talk to you
<statik> i insist on using it completely incorrectly because i don't know any better
<statik> :D
<dobey> heh
<jblount> Neat! kenvandine just linked this up on twitterdenti.ca: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Common-Keyring-KDE-and-GNOME-Combine-Password-Management-Efforts
<aquarius> dobey: I do believe your complaint about UnknownLoginError is unjustifies because you've parsed it wrong
<dobey> statik: it's the american way! :)
<dobey> aquarius: how so? it's getting raised for ssl cert validation fail in pycurl
<dobey> and presumably for other pycurl errors as well
<aquarius> dobey: because you're parsing it as an "unknown login" error, i.e., that the login was unknown. It is in fact an unknown "login error", i.e., something unexpected which happened during the login process.
<aquarius> dobey: took me two days to realise what your complaint meant. :)
<dobey> aquarius: no. i'm parsing it as unknown error having to do with login
<aquarius> dobey: I can see how it could do with being renamed :)
<aquarius> dobey: then what's wrong with it?
<dobey> aquarius: however, that code has absolutley nothing to do with logging in
<dobey> all it does is grab the request token afaict
<aquarius> dobey: ah, the whole process is logging in.
<aquarius> dobey: according to me it is, anyway. You could call it an UnknownKeyExchangeAndLoginAndEverythingError, I suppose
<dobey> and the errors aren't unknown. it does that for any error raised by pycurl :)
<aquarius> dobey: iyeah, the idea was to catch random stuff that goes wrong under one heading. :)
<dobey> in that case, 'GeneralRequestError' would be a better name
<aquarius> agreed
<dobey> but either way, some of the errors we actually need to deal with in a useful way
<dobey> like ssl cert validation failure
<aquarius> dobey: yeah, if there *is* some useful way to deal with a given error then it ought to be trapped
<aquarius> how can we usefully deal with that?
<dobey> well, knowing *why* it failed and reporting that to the user is more useful than 'unknownloginerror'
<dobey> because there are a bunch of bug reports about 'unknownloginerror' now, and i suspect a few are ssl cert failures, and a few are proxy failures, etc...
<aquarius> depends on your point of view, I suppose. You get the actual error from the traceback, no?
<dobey> no
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> then definitely I was wrong and wrapping them all up in one error is a bad idea.
<aquarius> I think it might be a relic of the days when you got libnotify popups when something went wrong.
<dobey> i don't know why we don't, as the code implies we should
<dobey> but it's probably better to just re-raise the exception we got, since they're all wrapped up in the generic pycurl.error anyway
<aquarius> we don't because mpt beat me with a big stick
<dobey> for libnotify, yes
<aquarius> agreed, yeah, just re-raise. Better, don't even trap it.
<dobey> well, it looks like we log it
<aquarius> k
<aquarius> then your tweet complaint was justified. Gave me something to think about while drinking beer one afternoon, anyway ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: didn't you ask about Ubuntu One on Intrepid? Someone's been trying at least: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/73276
<aquarius> thisfred: I asked because someone in here asked and I was going to let them know
<dobey> i think gtk+ is hosed in intrepid
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, might have been the same person then
<aquarius> dobey: can't be all that hosed, can it? since, er, applications worked
<dobey> but i don't have intrepid anywhere to look at /usr/include/gtk-2.0/ with
<dobey> aquarius: well, the header files anyway
<dobey> although opensuse 11.1 apparently has the same issue
<dobey> or maybe the nautilus headers are busted and gtk.h is ok
<aquarius> could be. I only do Python :)
<aquarius> dobey: second question: why is advertisePort.py now in utilities?
<aquarius> dobey: it shouldn't be.
<dobey> because it's a script that gets run, and not something that gets imported, afaict
<dobey> so in my build fixes branch i moved it, because it made the most sense based on that knowledge
<statik> aquarius: how would you feel about having desktopcouch.records and desktopcouch.contacts in a single python-desktopcouch ubuntu package?
<aquarius> statik: fine as a source package. not sure about binary packages; lots of people will want .records without wanting .contacts
<aquarius> dobey: it does get imported, and also it needs to go onto the desktop. It's not just a thing we run from make start; it manages the startup/port-export process for everyone's desktop couch
<statik> aquarius: ok. reason i'm asking is because it's a tiny amount of code in .contacts, and it makes the packaging more complicated to split it (not impossible, just can't use the trivial rules file i've been using)
<aquarius> statik: ah, if it's that tiny, what the hell
<dobey> gets imported by what?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, statik: unfortunately, tomboy syncing isn't working, it's failing on oauth
<aquarius> dobey: ah, it doesn't get imported, it gets run by d-bus activation
<dobey> aquarius: i think it has to be run manually because there is no .service file for it
<aquarius> dobey: yeah, when I say "it gets run by d-bus activation" I mean "that is the plan"
<aquarius> dobey: the .service file hasn't been written yet
<dobey> aquarius: but if it needs to be installed to the desktop and run by the user via dbus, we should rename it and install it appropriately via setup.py. not as part of the python package :)
<statik> rodrigo_: is the oauth something we can fix completely on our side, or does it require changes in tomboy?
<aquarius> dobey: agreed, once we get that far
<rodrigo_> statik: I am not sure, I've changed some stuff on our side, but keeps failing
<rodrigo_> statik: I'm waiting for sandy to come back from vacation (today) to ask him
<rodrigo_> statik: but if you know about oauth, I'd appreciate if you could have a look
<statik> rodrigo_: sure
<rodrigo_> statik: let me commit and push my branch
 * vds thinks it's me time...
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Welcome to the Ubuntu One desktop+ developers meeting. If you are here for the meeting, please resond with "me", we can try going in order of those repsponses. Format is TODO / DONE / BLOCKED
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<statik> me
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a few more feature branches to ubunet for the new files UI.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up sharing popup, and try to reify some notes I made about a new details module for all these popup actions.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds, if you please.
<vds> DONE: landed all branches related to funambol-ds, some of code review, started a new branch to fix some ds-server db init, more test on ds-server with mark
<vds> TODO: do some
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> jblount your turn
<jblount> DONE: Landed a js branch to clear the bug reporting form on focus, worked on delete functionality
<jblount> TODO: Finish delete branch, start to get /files/new in better shape for public consumption
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll
<teknico> DONE: discussed the script testing policy with markgsaye, testing scripts in utilities/
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> TODO: more testing scripts in utilities/
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: statik
<statik> DONE: Face duty, code reviews, bug triage, a bit of webui hacking.
<statik> TODO: help rodrigo with tomboy sync, anything aquarius needs for oscon, package lp:bindwood, talk to the platform team about various packages in the pipe.
<statik> BLCK: none.
<statik> next dobey
<aquarius> me
<dobey> DONE: Reviews, Small package fixes, Bug triage,
<dobey> TODO: Do pycentral magic for 'make install', #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> CardinalFang: Nobody expects it
<CardinalFang> DONE: More spawning work.  Oh-so-close to finished replacing paste.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish.  Eyeball pairing next steps and answer aq's questions.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_: heya!
<rodrigo_> DONE: fixed notes views and added basic tests for them. Released couchdb-glib-0.4.2 with REVU fixes and submitted to REVU again. Continued trying to make tomboy syncing work
<rodrigo_> TODO: fix oauth problem with tomboy. Fix and submit a new evo-couchdb package for REVU
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> aquarius: your turn
<aquarius> DONE: holiday, celebrate, it should be so nice; spoke with thisfred about couch packaging; finishing OSCON presentation; talk to dobey about refactoring and UnknownLoginError
<aquarius> TODO: make videos of various things to demo in OSCON presentation; tidy up last bits of presentation; write demos; fly to OSCON
<aquarius> BLOCKED: lsof stuff (nearing the point where it's not needed now!)
<aquarius> and I think I'm last
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> Well done everyone, I'll take a 6 minute stand up any day.
<dobey> aquarius: you are aware that we aren't doing lsof any more in desktopcouch, right?
<aquarius> dobey: tim's patch has gone in already?
 * statik mumbles that proc walking is not any better than lsof
<dobey> i didn't say it was better
<aquarius> ok, then my last point should be "proc walking stuff".
<statik> heh
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> aquarius: dobey statik: I think noone is happy with that code, but since couchdb trunk is a moving target, having it working without a patch that we need to maintain may be worth it for the short run
<statik> yep, agreed
<dobey> statik: btw *thwap* for not using tarmac on desktopcouch
<statik> err, yeah
<statik> i should be using tarmac
<dobey> yes, yes you should
<dobey> especially since it automagically preserves thea author :)
<dobey> or well, hopefully my other pending branches will land soon and we can get an ec2 thing running tarmac for us
<dobey> statik: hrmm, also, i think bug #400746 would probably be better off assigned to one of the syncdaemon guys, since i don't really know that code, and the issues are all syncdaemon performance problems, no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400746 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one client takes too long to start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400746
<statik> dobey: depends on whether there is a standard trick for doing a deferred startup that you could apply in the packaging or shortcut files so that it doesn't block the session i think. making local scan work faster is something verterok is working on, but i think the main thing that bug report is about is ubuntuone showing up on the bootcharts
<statik> dobey: can you ask keybuk/pitti if there is anything they recommend?
<dobey> statik: we can't do a deferred startup
<verterok> statik, dobey: we could avoid starting the syncdaemon if the applet don't connect on startup
<dobey> verterok: no we can't. the syncdaemon starting has nothing to do with the applet starting
<verterok> dobey: who is starting syncdaemon if isn't the applet?
<statik> dobey: can't do a deferred startup because the nautilus extension is triggering the syncd to start?
<dobey> verterok: the syncdaemon is getting started by dbus activation, because nautilus queries it
<dobey> ie, nautilus needs to know what directory is the Ubuntu One root, and if it is connected or not
<dobey> and if there are any current transfers, and what folders are shared
<statik> dobey: yeah that is sounding like something you can't work around outside of the syncdaemon.
<statik> verterok: is it possible to make syncdaemon defer the initial local scan and answer those questions for nautilus cheaply without talking to the server?
<verterok> dobey, statik: we could add new state to syncdaemon, to avoid local rescan, e.g: and start local rescan when "connect" is requested
<verterok> I'm not sure that's the best solution...
<verterok> statik: so, it's possible
<statik> verterok: yeah, i'm not sure either. this is a serious bug though, it will get us kicked out of the desktop if we can't figure out some way to avoid slowing down startup
<statik> (by kicked out i mean removed from the default installation)
<verterok> statik: I think we could "delay" local rescan execution, e.g: doing a reactor.callLater, but I need to check the side effects of doing that.
<statik> verterok: thanks! so i agree with dobey that this bug is something that doesn't seem that he can work around on the nautilus side unfortunately
<verterok> statik: yes, but if the applet is autostarting it will connect the syncdaemon
<dobey> the applet isn't autostarting until you actually sign up and authorize your computer
<statik> __lucio__: ^ just revisiting our discussion from earlier, it seems that the startup time issues cannot be worked around by postponing startup of syncdaemon
<toriq1> hi. is this the right channel for support question about ubuntu one?
<statik> hi toriq1, you are in the right place
<verterok> statik, dobey: can't the nautilus extension wait until nautilus is opened to do all this queries to syncdaemon?
<dobey> verterok: nautilus is opened on start-up (the desktop is just a nautilus window)
<statik> verterok: i don't know very much about nautilus but i think it is started in order to draw the desktop
<__lucio__> statik: verterok: we need to understand the policy here. when syncdaemon starts (starts, not connects) it will re scan the disc and re hash whats changed. we have some fixes that improve the "changed set" detection and we are now working on making local rescan a much faster process
<__lucio__> if thats not enough, we have to: 1- so local rescan at other moment and delay connecting, 2- despair
<__lucio__> so/do
<statik> __lucio__: i'm not sure the technical changes to accomplish this, but we need to find a way that rescan is taken out of the path of session start/bootcharts
<dobey> __lucio__: i think part of the problem is that it's doing a lot of work when there's really nothing to do.
<statik> a lot of this i'm just learning about as we discuss it here
<verterok> __lucio__: I think we could delay LR, but I'm trying to understand why nautilus need all the info from syncdaemon if the ~/Ubuntu One folder wasn't opened
<verterok> dobey: ^
<dobey> __lucio__: ie, when the user installs a fresh karmic desktop, and they dont' have an account
<dobey> verterok: because it doens't know that the ~/Ubuntu One folder is the folder where ubuntu one stuff is kept
<dobey> verterok: and at some point when support arbitrary folders, we certainly can't hardcode ~/Ubuntu One as the folder
<verterok> dobey: that's iin the config file
<toriq1> is there any way to see what's happening when ubuntu one is synchronizing? (when the ubuntu is icon spinning)..
<__lucio__> dobey: and what is syncdaemon doing in that case? what do the logs say?
<toriq1> sometimes it doesn't stop, so I want to know what's happening when it doesn't stop..
<verterok> dobey: agreed, but at some point it's somewhat far far away :)
<verterok> __lucio__: it's just starting all the machinery as there isn't anything to scan local rescan isn't doing much
<statik> should we have a fast dbus interface and a slow dbus interface? right now the problem is that any query to dbus starts up the syncdaemon who then does a lot of work, is that accurate?
<verterok> statik, dobey, __lucio__: we could delay LR startup, but that isn't going to buy much, as the syncdamemon will start and I think that's the big issue
<verterok> local rescan isn't doing anythig
<__lucio__> if the user doesnt even have an account, then nautilus should skip talking to syncdaemon
<__lucio__> that would be the fastests way to go around the issue
<dobey> how does nautilus know the user doesn't have an account?
<statik> __lucio__: the nautilus extension is in C, I think the way it would find out whether the user has an account is by asking the dbus interface right?
<dobey> statik: language is irrelevant here
<statik> oh
<verterok> statik: which dbus interface: syncdaemon, oauthdesktop?
<dobey> the syncdaemon doesn't even know if the user has an account, because we don't have a concept of accounts on the desktop
<statik> right, all we have is a token maybe
<dobey> we have an oauth token that may or may not be valid
<statik> toriq1: this information is not exposed in the normal UI. you can use sdtool to find out what the syncdaemon is currently doing though, or look at the logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<__lucio__> so, how long does it stak syncdaemon to quiese? when it has nothing to do? 0.1 second? 1 second? 10? 30?
<statik> is there any other information that nautilus needs at startup besides which folders are managed by ubuntuone? maybe we could make an alternative way to discover that info
<__lucio__> statik: dobey: whats the bugno for this?
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/400746
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400746 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one client takes too long to start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dobey> hrmm, so it seems ok when there's no user
<dobey> err, no account
<dobey> my log in time wasn't excruciatingly slow
<dobey> but this is r88 also, which is not in karmic yet
<verterok> __lucio__, statik, dobey: it took ~1.5s (real) to start in a clean system (in my 2.0GHz macbook)
<statik> verterok: yeah, so we still need to find a way to defer startup so that doesn't show up on the bootcharts
<statik> trying to get under 10 second boot time a 1.5 second startup is still too much
<verterok> statik: we could move more info to the config file, and the nautilus extension could use that
<__lucio__> verterok: 1.5s? what was it doing????
<verterok> __lucio__: starting? :p
<__lucio__> verterok: libsyncdaemon-vm-metadata
<verterok> __lucio__: there is no metadata! :)
<__lucio__> verterok: for 1.5s? does syncdaemon make tea while booting and i didnt know about it?
 * dobey stabs gnome-power-manager
<verterok> __lucio__: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m168916ae
<statik> verterok: so i'm ok with the concept of putting more info in a config file, although i really like the clean interface we would get from asking dbus - when more and more people write code that interacts with syncdaemon i'd rather not have them touching the config file directly if there is an easy way to protect it. but if the config file is an easy win for now maybe we should do that. dobey, what do you think?
<__lucio__> ok, so: nautilus wont talk to sd unless there is a token. nautilus will get the roots information from somewhere else than (the slow) dbus. someone autostarts syncdaemon one minute after boot
<dobey> i don't think moving stuff to a config file is the right way to solve performance issues
<dobey> especially once we want to add a preferences ui
<__lucio__> verterok: what happens here?\#
<__lucio__> 2009-07-20 11:52:25,612 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - INFO - HashQueue: _hasher started
<__lucio__> #
<__lucio__> 2009-07-20 11:52:26,405 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - using the real system bus
<dobey> it shouldn't write directly, but tell syncdaemon to set the options
<verterok> __lucio__: syndaemon get's the session bus
<verterok> __lucio__: actually, all the dbus exposed objects are created and registered to dbus
<dobey> so parsing the config file instead won't help anyway
<__lucio__> verterok: 1 second of that?
<verterok> __lucio__:  looks like dbus is the slowest thing in the wild west :p
<dobey> at least, not without a lot more complexity
<__lucio__> verterok: freedesktop is dbus based. how can it boot under 10 sec if just starting one app takes 1?
<__lucio__> im not buying htat.
<verterok> __lucio__: look the code, it's just creating s few objects a re registering them to the dbus session
<verterok> s/re//
<dobey> just looking at code doesn't tell you which parts are actually the slow spots
<dobey> unless it's obviously bad code with obvious slow spots
<verterok> dobey: just pointing out that it's very simple code
<dobey> like spin_disk()
<dobey> verterok: sure. dbusObject.get_root() is simple code too, until you realize it starts the syncdaemon and does local rescan, and possibly other things :)
<dobey> we need some real profiling, and i have no idea how to profile python
<dobey> to me, all python is slow :)
<verterok> dobey: localrescan takes less than 0.01 seconds
<verterok> __lucio__: In [8]: timeit.timeit('import dbus; dbus.SessionBus()')
<verterok> Out[8]: 5.3944590091705322
<__lucio__> verterok: 5 whats?
<verterok> __lucio__: timeit unit? :/
<verterok> __lucio__: seconds :p
<__lucio__> verterok: right, just getting the bus takes 5 seconds and SD boots in 1
<verterok> __lucio__: 10000 executions :p
<__lucio__> informacion con cuentagotas
<verterok> __lucio__: I'll run sd with lsprof and get a callgrind file
<__lucio__> thanks guillo :)
<verterok> __lucio__: sync.Sync is the main offender regarding startup time :O
<__lucio__> verterok: elaborate please
<verterok> __lucio__: is the one that it's created between HQ and DBus
<verterok> __lucio__: I
<__lucio__> and please point your dirty fingers at someone elses code :P
<verterok> __lucio__: I'll profile sync itself to find the hotspots
<verterok> __lucio__: :)
<verterok> __lucio__: wihtout starting sync: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m7ebc57cf, staring sync: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m413111ec
<__lucio__> verterok: ok, 1 second for sync.
<__lucio__> nice :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: we don't need to explicitly include gtk.h for 2.27.x (or 2.26.x) because the libnautilus-extension includes pull it in for us. but i guess in 2.24, they only included what they needed (which i wish everyone would do but upstream is on this kick to make it 'simple')
<rodrigo_> dobey: isn't that part of the API cleanup for GNOME 3.0? to include only top level headers?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't know if i would call it 'cleanup', but yes. we weren't including anything directly from gtk+ before this though. the nautilus-location-provider.h and such include <gtk/gtk.h> so we don't need to do it ourselves for 2.26+
<dobey> rodrigo_: but 2.24 doesn't have those changes, so we do need to do it ourselves for them
<rodrigo_> that's what I meant in my comment, that we need to do it also for 2.28/3.0
<dobey> i think you're confused a bit :)
<dobey> although for 2.28 or 3.0 we /might/ have to switch to using one nautilus-extension.h or something, if upstream is doing that for nautilus as well
<rodrigo_> yes, I understand that part, that nautilus-location-provider.h already has it
<rodrigo_> for 2.26
<rodrigo_> which is part of the API header cleanup AFAIK
<dobey> well, more likely it's because gtkfoo.h complains during compile if you include it instead of gtk.h
<rodrigo_> yes
<dobey> the point though is that we ourselves do not explicitly need to include gtk.h for any reason outside of the fact that nautiuls 2.24 doesn't do it for us
<dobey> we could just require nautilus 2.26 for it, but that would be lame
<rodrigo_> yeah, too lame :)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> every time vcs-imports updates the couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb projects, i get a bunch of mail :(
<rodrigo_> dobey: oh, you're subscribed to it?
<dobey> rodrigo_: well, the team is
<dobey> and i can't override that it seems :(
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<dobey> guess i need to file a launchpad bug for that
<andresmujica> hi is possible to access an ubuntuone folder from a Java application? is there a workaround?
<__lucio__> andresmujica: a workaround for java?
<__lucio__> some people say python is such a thing
<dobey> andresmujica: the local folder is just a regular folder
<dobey> you can open() it with any language
<andresmujica> hmm i cannot see it from my java app... let me check
<andresmujica> duh. ignore my q.   thanks.
<till> Ok, time for some comet hackery.
<till> Does anyone in here know how the comet notifications work, in couchdb trunk?
<billybigrigger> hey all
<dobey> hi
<billybigrigger> Installed: 0.90.3-0ubuntu1 <<<< just installed this, now it won't run from Applications>Internet>Ubuntu One
<billybigrigger> it starts a process, but never opens any window
<dobey> 0.90.4 was just uploaded to karmic today. it might not be published yet, but please upgrade and try it when it becomes available
<dobey> it has a lot of fixes, and should make that work better
<billybigrigger> ooooh ok :P
<billybigrigger> speak of the devil, there it is :P
<billybigrigger> oooh nasty message now :P
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/P47-e1oV.html
<dobey> GtkLabel fail
<dobey> billybigrigger: hrmm, what does the far right end of that dialog say?
<till> Ah, there's the man I'm supposed to talk to. :)
<till> thisfred: evening
<till> (in my timezone)
<till> thisfred: I'm Till, I'm currently implementing the Akonadi couchdb resource and am wondering how the comet notifications are supposed to work, in trunk.
<thisfred> till, in my timezone as well: ponged immediately after your ping, but I guess you missed that, or maybe freenode flaked out ;)
<thisfred> till: I'm also still figuring out the _changes stuff myself
<thisfred> but for now the idea is that it sends more or less what it used to send to the update notifiers, except there's a feed per db
<till> thisfred: aquarius told me to talk to you about it
<till> thisfred: so basically i sit in a blocking GET no a per db _changes url?
<thisfred> till: yes, if you want the streaming version, which I think we do. So that's kinda bad. I think there will be a per server feed again, since that will be much easier to handle
<thisfred> but it's not there yet'
<billybigrigger> dobey, http://imagebin.ca/view/Zk4O4LZo.html
<billybigrigger> theres the other half
<thisfred> till, you can also just periodically get without streaming=true, and then keep state somewhere to know which events are new
<till> thisfred: nah, I think I'll just pop it into a thread and block
<till> thisfred: are the urls and formats documented somewhere?
<thisfred> till: for the desktop side of things, this is doable of course. On the other side, we'll have thousands of dbs, and things are a little harder...
<thisfred> till I'l try and see if I can dig up some links for you
<till> I'm over here in happy desktop/devices land, where things are easy. :)
<dobey> crikey
<billybigrigger> dobey, should i file a bug?
<dobey> billybigrigger: for the size of the dialog, or for the failure to launch your browser which seems to be configured to run "" ?
<thisfred> till, actually there is a patch for a global _changes already proposed I now see. The mailing lists are just too high traffic to keep up.
<dobey> maybe i should just make the code do a gconftool-2 --unset on some keys
<thisfred> till, can't really find anything good on the web, but I can point you to this discussion, which has all the current features somewhat explained: http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-dev/200907.mbox/<214c385b0907060550y5e43887em8ca16cdd31d06c7a@mail.gmail.com>
<thisfred> till, the url is always server:host/dbname/_changes
<till> Cool, thanks.
<thisfred> a running one you can look at is chris anderson's blog: http://jchrisa.net/drl/_changes ;)
<till> Well, I've got a local trunk checkout running, hopefully I can trigger it there.
<billybigrigger> dobey, i have a similar problem with thunderbird, trying to open links it doesn't want to open my browser
<billybigrigger> but i have my browser set in preferred apps
<thisfred> till, ok, good luck, the #couchdb channel is pretty friendly when anyone's awake, and let me know what you run into. I'm sorry I'm not of more help yet, but I'll be diving into _changes soon myself, if all goes well, and this mountain of other stuff magically evaporates as I expect it to ;)
<till> thisfred: works fine, so far
<dobey> billybigrigger: "gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec" says what?
<till> thisfred: I'm getting notificatinos from my own changes
<till> thisfred: seems pretty straight forward
<thisfred> till, cool
<billybigrigger> dobey, chromium-browser, which is wrong, should be firefox-3.6
<dobey> billybigrigger: and if you change it, does it then work?
<billybigrigger> yes it does
<billybigrigger> must have lost config somewhere
<till> thisfred: do you guys have something server side yet that I can play with, btw?
<dobey> billybigrigger: you aren't the only one to have had this issue
<till> thisfred: I'm just curious, don't need it for my akonadi work, atm.
<billybigrigger> dobey, hmm ok
<dobey> billybigrigger: i don't think it's lost config, so much as just horrible usability and complexity
<billybigrigger> well i remember setting it only a few days ago
<billybigrigger> oh well, u1 is working :P
<thisfred> till: another very exciting development in trunk is the _changes filters implemented today by chris anderson. They allow you to filter out changes you're not interested in with a little JS, and seem pretty flexible/powerful.
<till> Nice.
<thisfred> till: look in /share/www/script/test/changes.js for examples of usage
<thisfred> till, oh missed your question: we may have soon, but not yet. I think someone was working on notes.
<till> thisfred: notes would be interesting to play with, we're currently re-doing notes in KDE completely.
<thisfred> till, I think rodrigo_  and/or statik would know a little more about that. Hopefully. Or I've just done an aquarius... ;)
<till> I'll just hang around. :)
<till> My boys don't let me code much, these days, so hanging around is good use of my time, I reckon. ;)
<thisfred> till mostly for the server and the desktop to interact, we need oauth in couch working, which is what I'm supposed to be testing now
<till> Ah, indeed.
<thisfred> except that it's 9:30 almost, and I haven't had dinner yet, so first that.
<thisfred> later all!
#ubuntuone 2009-07-21
<danage> i have under "other updates" the ubuntuone-client since a couple of weeks, but it's greyed out. what do i have to do?
<danage> hi sladen
<imre> Hi! How can I uninstall Ubuntu one client from Jaunty in the terminal?
<imre> Hi! How can I uninstall Ubuntu one client from Jaunty in the terminal?
<MaWaLe> imre : sorry for asking but why did you want to install ubuntu one client in the terminal?
<imre> MaWaLe:I meant "UNinstall" i thought it is more simple, than handpicking the packedes in synaptic.
<MaWaLe> imre: but synaptic is better to manage dependencies
<danage> MaWaLe: i don't think so since it's just a front end
<danage> i have under "other updates" the ubuntuone-client since a couple of weeks, but it's greyed out. what do i have to do?
<MaWaLe> but if you persist to want uninstalling manually : sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-client-gnome
<MaWaLe> danage: maybe you have a broken update
<MaWaLe> try this :
<MaWaLe> sudo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MaWaLe> next
<MaWaLe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<imre> MaWaLe: I just don`t wanted to miss any packages, couse i don`t know which is related to ubuntu one. All it`s packages are start with ubuntuone...?
<MaWaLe> danage : did you added the ppa for the ubuntu one package?
<MaWaLe> imre : sorry but i think that i don't understand very well your query
<MaWaLe> do you want tio now the files related to the ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<MaWaLe> s/now/know
<imre> MaWaLe: sorry if I was unclear. I don`t need the service of ubuntu one anymore, so i just want to uninstall it from the pc. I went to synaptic and marked Ubuntuone-client to uninstall. Synaptic didn`t marked a few pack to uninstall, like phyton-ubuntuone-client and 2 other. So i thought with one line in terminal all the related packages will go. And i dont have to worry if i missed some packages
<MaWaLe> imre, when selecting a package in synaptic for uninstallation and you want to remove all related files, you have to select "select for complete uninstall" and not the simple "uninstall" option
<MaWaLe> anyway : like i said, for a manually uninstallation : sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-client-gnome
<imre> MaWaLe: thanks a lot
<MaWaLe> imre, nevermind ;)
<sladen> danage: hi
<danage> i have under "other updates" the ubuntuone-client since a couple of weeks, but it's greyed out. what do i have to do?
<MaWaLe> did you tried : sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MaWaLe> this command have to be typed in one line
<MaWaLe> otherwise it must be splitted in 3 commands
<facundobatista> Hi all
<__lucio__> dobey: pitti said: Please note that in a default install, there should be no sync daemon process and logs _at all_. This is already a bug.
<__lucio__> so, we cant have nautilus hooking up with the dbus signals unless there really is something to sync.
<dobey> nautilus can't know there is nothing to sync unless it asks the syncdaemon
<dobey> what the syncdaemon should do, is timeout and exit when there are no more dbus calls to it, and it's not authorized to access the user's storage account
<__lucio__> dobey: if syncdaemon starts and exits, there should be a log.
<dobey> the log is not the issue here, unless we're logging crap we shouldn't
<dobey> what shouldn't be there is the metadata, and the Ubuntu One folder
<__lucio__> dobey: i like to log start and exit. why is that crap?
<dobey> it's not
<dobey> there are much worse things coming up in ~/.xsession-errors
<__lucio__> dobey: thats an ugly file, yes.
<__lucio__> i dont know if i like the idea of having two modes, the real working mode and the fake just for quick booting mode. when someone stores the token, will it notify syncdaemon so it can really start?
<dobey> it wouldn't be two modes. and currently the applet calls syncdaemon connect() when the user authorizes the machine, so yeah. we can optimize that a bit maybe in some places, but yeah
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello you fine looking developers, let's have a meeting! Everyone here for the desktop+ developers meeting please respond with "me", we'll try going in order of response with the format DONE / TODO / BLOCKED. Your turn:
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<__lucio__> dobey: so, this is your proposal: syncdaemon is waken up because of a signal. checks for token. if there is a token, normal startup. if there is no token, wait X time. for every signal it gets in X time, check for token and do normal startup if found. after timeout: exit.
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> __lucio__: not quite, but lets continue after this standup :)
<vds> teknico: CardinalFang urbanape ?
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me! me me me!
<jblount> DONE: some js hacking, delete is almost working.
<jblount> TODO: More js hacking, fix some minor stuff that cropped up on rollout
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope (although looking forward to client rollout so we can have nice machine names on https://ubuntuone.com/account/machines/ )
<jblount> vds: rocknroll
<vds> DONE: still fighting with ds-server weirdness, have two more branches almost ready
<vds> TODO: try not to hate the ds-server too much
<vds> BLOCKED: not really but some volunteer who'd like to share the pain with me would be appreciated...
<vds> dobey your turn
<dobey> DONE: Fixed gtk.h include for older GNOME installs, Fixed browser error dialog width, Fixed python install for non-pycentral systems
<dobey> TODO: 0.91.0 Release, 0.91.0 submission to Karmic, Bug Ivanka/Ted about FUSA integration, Hannibal duties, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: se hablan
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> DONE: submitted branches for some fixes in couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb. Fixed with statik a couple of things for oauth authentication for tomboy
<rodrigo_> TODO: debug with Sandy and statik the tomboy's oauth process. More evo-couchdb fixes/features
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> urbanape: go
<urbanape> DONE: Noodled over resurrecting details.js for populating the popups.
<urbanape> TODO: Actually breathe some life into it.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang! you! you you you!
<CardinalFang> DONE: More debugging of Spawning replacement.  Blocked.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get help and fix it.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Yes!  Spawning horks on searching for config file.  I think it's a problem with mixing Spawning's module-reloading design and our config singleton design.
<CardinalFang> EOL
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> Thanks everyone, back to "business"
<rodrigo_> statik: around?
<pfibiger> rodrigo_: there was an email, he's out today.
<urbanape> statik's out for the day
<rodrigo_> pfibiger: ah ok
<teknico> sorry, late
<teknico> DONE: testing scripts in utilities/
<teknico> TODO: more testing scripts in utilities/
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<__lucio__> dobey: your move.
<dobey> __lucio__: so i'm not exactly sure how it should work, but checking for a token every time a dbus call is made, to determine whether or not it should do "normal startup" doesn't sound right to me
<__lucio__> dobey: why not?
<dobey> __lucio__: because keyring lookup can be expensive, and annoying to the user (it might pop up dialogs asking for permission, etc...)
<dobey> so doing a lookup every time we get a dbus call doesn't make sense to me
<__lucio__> dobey: ok, one at startup, one before timeout?
<__lucio__> but, if we cant even do keyring looksups, theres nothing we can do
<dobey> __lucio__: let me think about it. it's not an urgent issue anyway
<dobey> __lucio__: and i still need to read all the updates to that bug that showed up in my bug folder this morning
<__lucio__> dobey: not so urgent, but very important. im leaving the ball on your side now.
<dobey> you know. since we default to no icons on the desktop anyway, why do we bother to start nautilus by default
<danage> i have under "other updates" the ubuntuone-client since a couple of weeks, but it's greyed out. what do i have to do?
<rodrigo_> danage: it probably depends on new stuff, so go to a terminal and 'sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client'
<danage> rodrigo_: thanks a bunch, that was it
<danage> now the client has completely disappeared. i thought i needed to restart but that didn't bring it back. what is the name of the binary i should run? it's not in the menu anymore….
<rodrigo_> danage: ubuntuone-client-applet
<danage> doesn't exist
<rodrigo_> oh, dobey?
<dobey> danage: do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<danage> um no, i wonder why
<danage> d'oh
<danage> and here it is, thanks!
<dobey> sure
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4
<verterok> dobey: ping
<verterok> dobey: did you got a chance to take a look to the new comments in #400746?
<verterok> dobey: I think we should change the way the nautilus integration work, insted of nautilus calling the syncdaemon change the approach to "don't call me I'll call you"
<verterok> dobey: and change the nautilus extension to work with signals
<verterok> dobey: this was we avoid starting up the syncdaemon until e.g: a connect() call is made
<dobey> verterok: the extension uses signals already. but the way dbus works you can't connect to signals that don't exist, afaik
<dobey> verterok: ie, in order to connect the signal, it's going to spawn the syncdaemon anyway, to introspect the interface
<verterok> dobey: no, you can
<verterok> dobey: calling a specific method from a interface is what fires the syncdaemon
<verterok_> dobey: my ISP is in a bad day
<verterok_> dobey: what was the last I said? :)
<verterok> dobey: adding signal recievers  don't start syncdaemon
<verterok_> heh, by verterok!
<verterok_> *bye
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> verterok: and what do we replace the call to get_root() with?
<verterok> dobey: a signal handler, e.g: got_root listening on e.g: SyncDaemonRoot signal
<verterok> dobey: and only there nautlius call get_shared/s
<dobey> verterok: so by default when the user opens the Ubuntu One folder, we don't show the ui, because we don't know that folder is managed by the syncdaemon?
<verterok> dobey: the user don't have a Ubuntu One folder
<verterok> dobey: so, by default Ubuntu One is turned off, until the user runs the applet
<verterok> do the oauth dance, etc. and the applet calls connect
 * CardinalFang boggles at the sheer idiocy of Python mimetypes.guess_type() source code.
<dobey> CardinalFang: use xdg.Mime from python-xdg
<CardinalFang> dobey, yeah.  django/views/static.py uses it.   Yay.
<kenvandine> is there a guide to getting desktop couch running from a checkout?
<kenvandine> statik, ^^
<dobey> kenvandine: statik is out today
<dobey> kenvandine: and i don't think there is such a guide yet
<kenvandine> ok... do you know :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> it is failing for me :)
<dobey> what's failing?
<kenvandine> if i try to run advertisePort or start_local_couchdb it fails to import local_files
<kenvandine> which seems weird
<dobey> oh ok
<kenvandine> in just a python shell i can import it just fine
<kenvandine> something is mucking with the python path :)
<dobey> you are crazy
<kenvandine> we know that :)
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/desktopcouch/more-fixes
<kenvandine> dobey, you rock
<kenvandine> i had just fixed the import problem... but hadn't figured out the other failure yet
<verterok> dobey: about nautilus-syncdaemon interaction, I think that listening for the NameOwnerChanged (STRING name, STRING old_owner, STRING new_owner) signal on init, the *arg[0] contains the bus name ('com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon'), until it get the one signal, and after that calling get_root should work without introducion yet-another-signal
<verterok> dobey: also, the extension can query if the name is registered using:  BOOLEAN NameHasOwner (in STRING name)
<verterok> dobey: as a another option, we could enable the nautillus extension listening to the StatusChanged signal
<dobey> verterok: lets deal with that tomorrow.
<verterok> dobey: ok, I'm just trying to find the dbus-way to do this ;)
<verterok> dobey: this is a critical bug, and we should get this fixed asap in order to be in karmic, right? :/
<dobey> verterok: i think we're going to need a new signal anyway, for when we handle arbitrary folders being synced
<kenvandine> ok... dobey are you an erlang guru too?
<kenvandine> {"init terminating in do_boot",{{badmatch,{error,{{case_clause,{error,eacces}},[{couch_config,load_ini_file,1},{couch_config,'-init/1-lc$^0/1-0-',1},{couch_config,init,1},{gen_server,init_it,6},{proc_lib,init_p_do_apply,3}]}}},[{couch_server_sup,start_server,1},{erl_eval,do_apply,5},{erl_eval,exprs,5},{init,start_it,1},{init,start_em,1}]}}
<dobey> no
<kenvandine> trying to start couchdb
<dobey> erlang is not my forte
<verterok> dobey: I think we should fix this, and when we are going to implement arbritary folders, take a look for the signals we need
<kenvandine> that is a terrible error message imho
<dobey> yes it is a horrible error message
<dobey> verterok: yes we should fix it. and while fixing it we should take into consideration our future plans, so we don't end up adding stuff that we change next month because we're implementing the feature
<verterok> dobey: sure, but there is no design for arbritary folder, I don't think we should make assumptions about how it will work, this fix is completely unrelated to the way arbritary folders are handled, changing the extension to be prepared for that looks like a lot of work, IMO we should take care of this issue as it's quite simple
<verterok> dobey: anyway, you are going to implement the extension stuff, so you could do whatever you want :)
<till> Bingo, _changes watching working nicely now, in couchdb-qt.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine: It's couch saying that.  You must change the permissions of the /etc/erlang* config files so you can read them as a regular user.
<CardinalFang> ...or is it /etc/couch* ...  something like that.
<kenvandine> eek
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, thx
<CardinalFang> kenvandine: I think we're asking the couchdb packager to fix it.
<kenvandine> so is it ok to change those perms?
<dobey> kenvandine: or just add yourself to the couch group or whatever
<kenvandine> no sensitive data?
<kenvandine> dobey, but we aren't going to be doing that for everyone :)
<dobey> kenvandine: fix the packages then... you know how to do that :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> yup
<bob6768> hullo
<bob6768> hi!
<bob6768> ther's nobody?
<verterok> hi bob6768
<bob6768> hi!
<bob6768> i've some trouble with "add this computer" button on the web,
<verterok> bob6768: what's the problem?
<bob6768> FF is lookinfg for localhost and after a while it crashes telling "
<bob6768> Network Timeout The server at localhost is taking too long to respond.
<bob6768> "
<verterok> bob6768: could you check the logs at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<verterok> ?
<bob6768> but i can upload anything simply clycking "My Account" and "upload"
<bob6768> ok
<bob6768> i'm sending this log to u
<bob6768> *you
<verterok> bob6768: yes, the authentication is to get the oauth tokens and be able to use the client
<bob6768> and what do u think about?
<verterok> let me see
<bob6768> is a router's problem?
<verterok> bob6768: I can get dcc to work :/, please coudl you paste it to a pastebin? :)
<bob6768> in log i've found this:2009-07-21 23:25:02,591:591.604948044 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Error returned from auth process
<verterok> bob6768: please, try running: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon in a terminal
<verterok> bob6768: what does it reports?
<bob6768> "Another instance is running"obviously!
<bob6768> /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters
<bob6768>   super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<verterok> bob6768: do you have any other lines in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<bob6768> yes sir!
<bob6768> do u wanna i paste it here?
<verterok> bob6768: please :)
<bob6768> *i paste them here?
<bob6768> =)
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:34,751:751.416921616 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Realm 'https://ubuntuone.com' is not in config
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:34,751:751.714944839 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main OAuth URLs are: request='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/', userauth='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/', access='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/access/', secret='hammertime'
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,228:228.580951691 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth auth.AuthorisationClient created with parameters realm='https://ubuntuone.com', request_token_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/', user_authorisation_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/',access_token_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/access/', consumer_key='ubuntuone', callback_parent='<bound method LoginProcessor.got_token of <ubuntuone.oauthdesktop.main.LoginProcessor
<bob6768> instance at 0xa03b7ac>>'
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,229:229.033946991 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Calling auth.client.ensure_access_token in thread
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,267:267.107009888 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Trying to fetch the token from the keyring
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,272:272.00293541 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Access token was not in the keyring
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,273:273.79488945 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Checking whether we are online
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,276:276.463985443 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Unable to connect to NetworkManager. Trying anyway.
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,276:276.751041412 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Creating a request token to begin access request
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,277:277.414083481 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Making token request
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:35,277:277.564048767 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Making a token request
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:36,422:422.867059708 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Token successfully requested
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:36,423:423.25592041 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Creating a listening temp web server
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:36,423:423.913002014 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Webserver listening on port '<<class 'twisted.internet.tcp.Port'> of twisted.web.server.Site on 51241>'
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:36,424:424.277067184 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Opening 'https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/?oauth_token=tNqpH9q7sJbshXNFdbtF&oauth_callback=http%253A%252F%252F127.0.0.1%253A51241%252F%253Fnonce%253D7470482' in the browser
<bob6768> 2009-07-13 18:54:43,172:172.835111618 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet MAIN: <__main__.AppletMain object at 0x9f0584c>
<verterok> bob6768: you should use a pastebin service :)
<verterok> like: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com
<bob6768> i dunnoXD
<bob6768> sorry
<verterok> bob6768: np
<bob6768> do u prefer?
<verterok> bob6768: please try removing all the ubuntuone tokens from the keyring, and do the oauth again
<verterok> bob6768: Applications --> Accesories > Passwrod and Ecnryption Keys under the password tab
<bob6768> are u gonna laughting me if i tell u there isn't any ubuntuone's key?
<bob6768> should i have to add someone?XD
<verterok> bob6768: ok. no, that's because the auth process is failing
<verterok> bob6768: basically a browser (or tab) is opened and you should login, after that a tiny http server is started locally wich will handle the real tokens returned by launchpad
<bob6768> but ubuntuone-ppa-beta in Synaptic is installed!
<verterok> bob6768: yes, and you have the applet running, right?
<bob6768> not now
<bob6768> i've just stopped
<verterok> bob6768: execute the ubuntuone-client-applet, it should open a tab in firefox
<verterok> click on add this computer and that should be all
<verterok> bob6768: are you getting a timeout after clicking in "add this computer"?
<bob6768> yesir!
<bob6768> verterok: yessir!
<verterok> bob6768: are you using a proxy of some sort?
<bob6768> a router.
<verterok> bob6768: ok, a router is fine.
<verterok> bob6768: could you try again, and paste the contents of the oauth-login.log in a pastebin
<verterok> ?
<bob6768> un momento socio/ one moment pliz
<verterok> bob6768: esta bien, no hay apuro / no hurry ;)
<bob6768> here we are.
<bob6768> http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m31e70e6e
<bob6768> aren't u italian?
<bob6768> i was jocking.
<bob6768> so what can u tell me about my log?
<verterok> bob6768: no, from Argentina
<bob6768> =)
<bob6768> BTW,
<bob6768> take a look on 178...
<bob6768> it's saying it'd open a temp port, but "Error returned from auth process"
<verterok> bob6768: looks like the local http server is running, but for some reason it does handle the request...or it never get a request
<bob6768> it isn't for that?
<bob6768> was my idea wrong?
<verterok> s/does/doesn't/
<bob6768> xd
<bob6768> sorr
<verterok> bob6768: what version of the client is installed?
<verterok> bob6768: I'm digging the bugs in order to find a similar error, without luck yet :/
<bob6768> i dunno but i'v already sudo apt-get update
<verterok> bob6768: could you file a bug describing this  timeout, and after that run: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client <bug number>
<verterok> bob6768: that will attach the logs to the bug
<bob6768> it's 0.90.4+r94
<bob6768> what did u ask me?
<verterok> bob6768: it's ok. please file a bug, I don't know much about the OAuth stuff, but I'll assing it to someone that have more OAuth fu
<bob6768> ah!ok!
<bob6768> XD
<verterok> bob6768: sorry I wasn't able to help
<bob6768> anyway, thanks to support
<bob6768> np!
<bob6768> thanks a lot!
<bob6768> see u bro!
<verterok> bob6768: seeya later!
<bob6768> =)
<bob6768> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bob6768> not similar to mine?
<verterok> bob6768: similar in context, but the error is different :)
<bob6768> yes, i've tried and the terminal goes, open a FF page where i could Add this damn cpu
<bob6768> >:(
#ubuntuone 2009-07-22
<AdamDV> Ubuntu one <3
<bob6768> @verterock: i can't PiING localhost, that's the problem for the autentification!
<verterok> bob6768: oooh!
<verterok> bob6768: why you can't ping localhost is the *big* question
<bob6768> isn't a fault of router?
<AdamDV> Nope
<AdamDV> Thats a pretty big issue.
<AdamDV> localhost is your local computer.
<bob6768> ye
<AdamDV> If its on, even if your network cable is unplugged, you should still be able to ping it.
<bob6768> i'm on wireless
<bob6768> !
<AdamDV> Network cable/wireless connection
<bob6768> XD
<bob6768> http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m43599bfa
<AdamDV> Well, thats bad.
<bob6768> XD
<verterok> bob6768: what's the output of ifconfig?
<bob6768> http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/d40e40b44
<verterok> bob6768: hm, you don't have the loopback interface
<verterok> bob6768: check the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<verterok> bob6768: it should have: auto lo
<verterok> iface lo inet loopback
<verterok> those two lines ^
<verterok> bob6768: also the eth0 and wlan0
<verterok> bob6768: adding those two lines and doing: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' should do the trick
<bob6768> auto wlan0
<bob6768> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<bob6768> wireless-essid DLINK_WIRELESS
<bob6768> wireless-channel 6
<bob6768> wireless-mode managed
<bob6768> :interfaces
<bob6768> thst's the content of interfaces
<verterok> bob6768: add the two lines to configure the loopback interface:
<verterok> auto lo
<verterok> iface lo inet loopback
<verterok> bob6768: ^
<bob6768> 100% packet loss
<verterok> bob6768: did you restarted networking?
<verterok> bob6768: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bob6768> yessir
<verterok> bob6768: sudo ifconfig lo up
<bob6768> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
<bob6768> hurray!
<verterok> :)
<bob6768> WORKS!!!!!!!!
<verterok> bob6768: great!
<bob6768> u are my hero!!!!!!
<bob6768> hurray!!!!!
<bob6768> <3
<bob6768> can u explane me what did u tell me to do,pleese?
<bob6768> or do u  prefere i learn googleing?
<verterok> bob6768: we just configured the loopback interface,
<verterok> bob6768: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loopback ;)
<bob6768> <3
<bob6768> fantastic!
<bob6768> thanks bro!
<CardinalFang> Hrm, how does one get chan-op permissions?
<CardinalFang> Grr.
<rmcbride> hmm
<rmcbride> it won't let you set topic?
<CardinalFang> File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4 | Help contact: CardinalFang
<rmcbride> weird
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4 | Help contact: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> It will. The topic-protection bit is unnecessary here.  If we had several hundred idiots in here, we would need it.
<rmcbride> it doesn't apply to chan-ops anyhow apparently
<CardinalFang> Yip.
<rmcbride> I'm ashamed to say I actually had to look at my mode list doc to remember what you were trying to do
<rmcbride> Haven't done channel modes since I was on undernet in the quake2 channel
<CardinalFang> They vary by server, IIRC.
<CardinalFang> Do not feel bad.
<rmcbride> well there are some like t that are RFC'd but others that are net specific
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: I pushed my replace-paste-with-spawning branch to launchpad, if'n you want to test it.
<dobey> verterok: you need libjson-glib-dev and libsoup2.4-dev
<rodrigo_> verterok: and libsoup-gnome2.4-dev
<dobey> libsoup-gnome?
<dobey> wtf is that?
<verterok> hmmm
 * verterok wonders why all this name mismatch :(
<verterok> rodrigo_, dobey: ok thanks!
<dobey> verterok: binary package names != source project names
<verterok> rodrigo_, dobey: would be possible to include all those deps in the developer dependencies metapackage?
<dobey> verterok: i don't think it makes sense
<rodrigo_> verterok: yes, I guess so
<verterok> dobey: why? we need those packages for do reviews
<vds> isn't it "me" time?
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, people are having lots of dependency problems to test building the C stuff
 * verterok hugs rodrigo_ 
<rodrigo_> verterok: :D
<statik> apt-get build-dep is the right way to manage build deps
<dobey> verterok: because our dependencies metapackage crack is for the server stuff. it doesn't make sense to have dependencies installed on the server, that are for the desktop only
<dobey> statik: except that only works for things that have source packages in your apt sources
<rodrigo_> statik: but does that work on a source tarball?
<verterok> dobey: the ubunet-developer-depedendencies is for the server?
<statik> verterok: yeah, currently
<verterok> statik: ok
<rodrigo_> ah, then, verterok: unhug me then :)
<statik> rodrigo_, no, you need a source package but i thought we had source packages for everything
<verterok> heh
<rodrigo_> statik: well, we have for previous versions of the code
<dobey> statik: it doesn't help if for example the branch being reviewed introduces a new dependency
<dobey> and our magical deps metapackage isn't useful for distributions that aren't ubuntu
<statik> true, true
<statik> oh hey, we're late for the meeting
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> if you're here for the ubuntu one dev meeting, please say me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<statik> me
<statik> jblount and aquarius won't be here
<statik> teknico?
<statik> lets get started, CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: got spawning ready to test+review.  Pushed to personal branch on lp.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Face duty today.  Get tests+reviews of Spawning server.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanapé, allons!
<urbanape> DONE: Spent more time thinking on the reuse of the details javascript module. I've identified points that can be extracted and reused for the lightbox popups.
<urbanape> TODO: Get it working, committed, and pushed.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: all you
<dobey> DONE: Bugged Ivanka/Ted about FUSA integration, Hannibal duties, Small fixes for desktopcouch, 0.91.0 release/packaging/karmic request
<dobey> TODO: Speed hacks for Karmic (#400746), #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<teknico> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: y tu
<rodrigo_> DONE: fixed a couple issues in set-descriptions branch of evo-couchdb. Started writing a test suite for couchdb-glib so people can 'make test' when reviewing. Started adding support for per-user couchdb instance to evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> TODO: continue work in DONE, and debug tomboy syncing with sandy and statik
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> vds: go
<vds> DONE: still fighting with ds-server weirdness, one branch approved, the other one waiting for a solution about how to link it in the sourcecode folder
<vds> TODO: find a solution to the above mentioned problem
<vds> BLOCKED: not really
<vds> statik: your turn
<statik> DONE: Away yesterday.
<statik> TODO: publish desktop-contacts python module. Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. Work with Rodrigo on Tomboy sync.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> thats a meeting, thanks everyone!
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<teknico> DONE: reviews, tried three different approaches for testing scripts
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, complete the third testing scripts approach
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: noone
<statik> teknico, thanks!
<teknico> just in time ;-)
<rodrigo_> statik: so, whenever you're ready, can we go to #tomboy at gimpnet and try debugging with sandy?
<statik> rodrigo_, i need 10 minutes for a call with vds then i'll be ready
<rodrigo_> statik: ok, will ping sandy in the meantime
<rodrigo_> statik: he seems to be out for now, so just take your time, will ping you when he's back
<dobey> rodrigo_: isn't he in california or utah or something? :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: not sure where he lives, but yeah, in the US
<rodrigo_> he told me he'll be back in 1 hour or so
<dobey> oh
<statik> urbanape, i can't find you on the sekrit channel
<urbanape> just a sec
<urbanape> looks like something went buggy around 9;30
<CardinalFang> File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4 | Help contact for 22nd: CardinalFang
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4 | Help contact for 22nd: CardinalFang
 * CardinalFang hugs statik.
<statik> that was the most complicated thing i have ever done
<CardinalFang> That's why IRC Ops get the big bucks.
 * CardinalFang updates to Karmic.
 * rmcbride starts updating to Karmic on his main dev box
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: Is there any trick to running Jaunty on Macbook Pro?
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: 1) the apple extra ppa that statik knows about
<pfibiger> 2) smc fan control scripts
<pfibiger> those are just for making things nicer, though
<pfibiger> in general it should run fine. depending on the age, there are different wifi drivers that are better/worse
<CardinalFang> Kthx.
<statik> it will never work and it will eat your data
<CardinalFang> Well, I'm making it into a media-center box, so that's okay.
<CardinalFang> statik: What's that PPA?
<statik> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
 * CardinalFang presses 'y' occasionally to get prod Karmic along.  "Ahh, sysadmin day."
<CardinalFang> brb
<CardinalFang> (Karmic verdict:  Not too painful.  Nautilus or something wants to display my root partition as a removable/unmountable disc.)
<radix> hi guys
<radix> my ubuntuone currently won't upgrade, and it's been that way for a while
<CardinalFang> radix, Hiya.  Do you mean the package "ubuntuone"?
<radix> sorry, "ubuntuone-client"
<radix> in update-manager it's unchecked and I can't check it
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  That could mean there's a dependency unsatisfied.  Hmm...
<radix> hm, lemme try an explicit apt-get
<radix> oh yeah, it wants to do some changes when I do that
<radix> I guess it's because it wants to remove a package that it won't allow me to upgrade: ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> hrmm
<CardinalFang> Remove "ubuntuone-storage-protocol" for you, radix?
<dobey> interesting that it won't just upgrade correctly via update-manager
<radix> yeah, update-manager refuses because apparently the upgrading of this package requires removing a package (at a guess)
<radix> the package that it wants to remove is ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<CardinalFang> Right.  I think in the Debian world, that is okay if it starts with "lib-".
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> because it renamed
<dobey> CardinalFang: it should be ok anyway, unless it causes other packages to break
<CardinalFang> Hmm, perhaps we have a depends/conflicts change to make.
<dobey> not afaik
<radix> ok, so I can just upgrade with apt, I just thought I'd let you guys know that update-manager won't upgrade it automatically
<CardinalFang> Thank you, r.
 * CardinalFang files a bug.
<dobey> CardinalFang: there's already a bug i think
<dobey> although i have no idea what we could do about it
<dobey> "fix update-manager to not be silly" seems a bit out of scope
<CardinalFang> It's a packaging problem.
<CardinalFang> dobey, I don't see the bug.
<dobey> if a simple "apt-get upgrade" succeeds, it's not a packaging problem
<dobey> it's an update-manager problem afaict
<CardinalFang> The following packages have been kept back:  ubuntuone-client
<dobey> CardinalFang: bug #395262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395262 in ubuntuone-client ""ubuntuone-client" shows in the Update Manage window, but it cannot be selected" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395262
<radix> right, I don't think "apt-get upgrade" would allow that upgrade eihter.
<radix> so update-manager is matching "upgrade" behavior
<dobey> but *why*?
<radix> probably because someone believes that removing a package can lead to regressions in a user's environment
<radix> at a guess
<CardinalFang> There's a way.  I think it's a depends&conflicts change.  I haven't been a debian developer in a long while, but I remember something to do with that.
<dobey> well we do the depends/conflicts correctly
<radix> hm. now that I've upgraded, I don't see an Ubuntu One entry in my menu
<radix> It's supposed to be in Applications->Internet, right?
<CardinalFang> radix, It was, yes.  Pribably is, still, supposed to.
<radix> ok, I relogged and it's still not there
<dobey> radix: need to install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<radix> oh
<radix> ah, okay
<radix> yeah, I see. since I intsalled the old version I only had ubuntuone-client, but now I see the web site links to the -gnome package.
<radix> yay, there it is.
<statik> hey radix how is life in the world of awesome internet engines and interactive fiction and landscaping?
<radix> statik: pretty good, but I need more story :)
<till> thisfred: in case you're interested, couchdb-qt can do updates just fine now, was quite easy to implement
<thisfred> till: cool!
<thisfred> till: handling updates by listening to _changes that is, right?
<till> Yep.
<till> Occasionally the connection seems to time out, but I just re-get right away, no problem.
<thisfred> till: I saw they've added a new long polling option between streaming and non-streaming, dunno if that's of interest to you
<till> I'm using streaming, atm, works fine, apart from the timeout, every few minutes.
<thisfred> till: as I understand it, it's supposed to do that
<till> I might be able to manipulate that wiht keepalive, or some such.
<thisfred> till: you can specify the length of the timeout as an option, if I read that correctly
<till> Ah? That would be interesting, for my use case I would want infinity, actually.
<thisfred> till: I'll have a look through my mail after my upgrade to karmic finishes.
<till> No rush.
<till> It's working fine for me already, I'm concentrating on getting custom fields retained, atm.
<thisfred> till: and I'm interested to have a look at the code, and see what I can steal^H^H^H^H^Hlearn
<till> thisfred: let me commit then, one sec.
<thisfred> stuart's #oscon talk was quite the hit in the twidentica-sphere, it seems :)
<till> Ah, do you have a link to that, by any chance?
<thisfred> to a video of his talk? not yet, I just saw a lot of buzz. I can look at the oscon page
<till> thisfred: svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/pim/akonadi/desktop-couch/couchdb-qt
<till> thisfred: lib/couchdbqtchangenotifier.cpp is the code in question, a whopping 66 lines, including LGPL copyright header ;)
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4
<thisfred> till: awesome, thanks!
<till> thisfred: need to hook in parsing of hte json to remember the last seen change, and such
<till> thisfred: that's very easy, though
<till> thisfred: in fact, let me add that, sec
<thisfred> hehe
<BUGabundo> hey hey
<till> Ok, done, let's see if it works.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ping
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i almost got two boxes paired with desktopcouch... getting a traceback
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224940/
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Hi.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, The inter-couchdb authentication isn't worked out fully.  There's nothing for the pairing tool to do until it is.  You reached the last step of the pairing, but it doesn't write to anything yet.
<CardinalFang> The exception on end-of-communication, I do know about.  I'll fix it tomorrow, I expect.
#ubuntuone 2009-07-23
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, cool... thx
<shikibu_> I've uploaded a file to U1, and would like to share it with someone. I can't figure out how to do so. It seems I should create a folder and share that, but I am not able to create a folder
<thisfred> till: http://www.kryogenix.org/code/building-applications-with-ubuntu-one/ (stuart's talk)
<till> thisfred: cool, thanks
<thisfred> till: just the slides though
<till> They have Akonadi on them, so I'm happy. ;)
<thisfred> till: I can't get the svn.kde.org link you gave me to work, I must be doing something stupid.
<till> thisfred: if you don't have an account, you need to use http://anonsvn.kde.org, I think.
<thisfred> till ah ok, thx
<till> thisfred: sorry, just pasted from my ssh using developer account
* vds changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: vds | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 94, Protocol Revno is 53 | Release 0.90.4
<urbanape> morning
<teknico> afternoon
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> if you love freedom say me
<statik> me
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> moi
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<statik> TODO: learn how to hack CSS from jblount. DONE: fixed karmic critical dependency bug, and a lot more that i forgot to write down. mostly talking/debugging I think. BLOCKED: none
<statik> jblount: to you
<jblount> DONE: Sick day! I upgraded to Karmic.
<jblount> TODO: hacking with statik on css stuff (and getting help with js stuff), moving bugs from one milestone to another, marking bugs as fix released, etc
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds: rocknroll
<vds> DONE: finished the work on funambol_cared, truing to land the two brahces without succcess, filed two critical bugs and face duty! :)
<vds> TODO: find a way to land the branches
<vds> BLOCKED: not yet, but I hope pqm will be mercyful
<vds> your turn urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Not a whole helluva lot of progress on the new files UI. Reuse of the details is more work than we need right now. Upgraded to karmic.
<urbanape> TODO: Extract just the functionality to build the shares info and move on. Submit. Help out jblount with the delete stuff. Document more new UI bugs.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada.
<urbanape> vds: vee dee ess
<urbanape> or, whoever's next
<vds> rodrigo_:
<rodrigo_> DONE: submitted branches for adding test suite to couchdb-glib, and another one to add UI for evolution-couchdb to use the per-user couch instance. Fixed also some issues with the REST API for tomboy, which now works great with poster FF plugin, but not from tomboy yet
<rodrigo_> TODO: continue work on per-user couch instance in evo-couchdb. More tomboy syncing work
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: I've got 4 branches for review, some of which block other work, so please someone review them :)
<rodrigo_> teknico: you
<teknico> DONE: testing scripts in utilities/
<teknico> TODO: landing the testing scripts branch
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: noone?
<statik> dobey, CardinalFang?
<teknico> rodrigo_, that was painful :-)
<teknico> rodrigo_, you know, there's this great new invention called copy'n'paste... ;-)
<statik> thanks for the updates everyone! lets go capture some freedom
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> teknico: yeah, right, just didn't have time to write it before this time :)
<dobey> me
<teknico> I think that with some practice, we can have a meeting in less than two minutes!
<teknico> *that* would be an achievement! ;-)
<statik> hey dobey
<dobey> DONE: Disabled syncdaemon startup by Nautilus (#400746), Switched ubuntuone-client to using pyflakes, Created ~otto-pilot for automating Tarmac
<dobey> TODO: New Karmic nautilus crasher, Tarmac in ec2, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: the trick is to keep a text file with the 3 lines of status, and updated it as you work, so then you just have to copy/paste :)
<rodrigo_> yes, but then you have to remember to update the text file :)
<teknico> dobey, that's exactly how I do it :-)
<teknico> rodrigo_, but you don't have to recall what you did all day ;-)
<rodrigo_> :D
<dobey> rodrigo_: that's why i keep a leafpad window with that text file open :)
<rodrigo_> well, I have a tomboy note with all my TODO and DONE stuff, but I just forget moving the TODO stuff to DONE
<rodrigo_> and adding new TODO items
 * thisfred uses the emacs *scratch* buffer
<rodrigo_> yeah, that might be better indeed, since I've got emacs open all day
<thisfred> although org mode may be cooler, but I am wary of using fancy tools, since they tend to suck me into tweaking them forever
<dobey> if i had time i would just write cool tools, so i don't have to actually do anything
<statik> except idle real hard
<thisfred> slack!
<rodrigo_> well, a bzr plugin that adds some DONE item when you bzr push shouldn't be hard to do
<rodrigo_> in fact, I just remembered another DONE item!
<rodrigo_> jcastro: I started packages for our stuff in the opensuse BS
<rodrigo_> jcastro: just json-glib and couchdb-glib so far
<rodrigo_> jcastro: https://build.opensuse.org/project/show?project=home%3Arodrigomoya%3Acouchdb
<jcastro> woo!
<rodrigo_> jcastro: will ping you again when there are more packages that people can test (right now, only libs for devel)
<jcastro> sweet, that will be great
<CardinalFang> Aw, I missed the meeting.  DONE: Face, fixed minor bug, reported new bug (both SMSy)  TODO: Get Spawning tested. continute mail transactions.  BLOCKED: None
<statik> thanks CardinalFang
<rev_> hey
<dobey> hi
<rev_> Just subscribed to ubuntu one, what can I do with it besides file sharing?
<dobey> we just have the file storage/sharing service right now, but are working on some other services that should be available soon
<rev_> is there a release schedule around to track the progress?
<CardinalFang> rev_, I don't think so.  "Released when it's finished" is all the planners will say, I bet.
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, j0!  Try out that Spawning branch!  Try try try try try!
<sdh> hola
<sdh> I go here https://ubuntuone.com/invitation/1/request/
<sdh> I get this: Sign in as Stephen Hildrey?
<sdh> These details will be sent to Ubuntu One:
<sdh> ...
<sdh> hit sign in... and nothing, i get bounced back to the same page
<sdh> via a split-second "OpenID transaction in progress"
<sdh> something broken?
<dobey> sdh: try clearing your cache and/or any launchpad/ubuntuone related cookies
<sdh> hmm
<sdh> seems to work a bit better ;>
<sdh> ah, invite only
<sdh> i should learn to read
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, I don't think bug 395262 is fixed right.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395262 in ubuntuone-client ""ubuntuone-client" shows in the Update Manage window, but it cannot be selected" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395262
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: it may be rebroken
<CardinalFang> 0.90.2.1+r55-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty   ---/----> 0.90.4+r94-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, what would you like me to do?
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: the circular dep that temporarilly fixed the issue for upgrading clients never got permanently pulled into the packageing branch, so it revered. 0.91.0 is in main as of alpha3.
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: Probably uninstall/reinstall. I'm not sure whats going on with that version compare you're listing. I don't recall when the package name change took place...
<CardinalFang> We can't know that a user is updating from a particular version.
<rmcbride> s/revered/reverted
<CardinalFang> I'm in the role of a user.  I'm not uninstalling.
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: then there may be nothing that can be done. The package rename broke upgrades for a lot of people.
<CardinalFang> The new package with the old name must fix it, then.
<rmcbride> it did... but the cdep got reverted out at some point. Installing the u-c-gnome package is the way around that I believe
<CardinalFang> That fixes /my/ machine, but I'm not interested in fixing one machine at a time.
<rmcbride> basically I did a branch that fixed the problem for legacy upgraders temporarilly, but it never got merged into the packageing branch/accepted...
<rmcbride> we don't want to leave a circular depenency in forever. bug dobey about merging my cdep branch into his karmic branch if you want that back...
<rmcbride> manually installing the NEW top package for gnome is the only other way around it
 * rmcbride starts copying new nightlies to the beta PPA
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: vds | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 100, Protocol Revno is 54 | Release 0.91.0
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, You shouldn't need Op to do that now.
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: force of habit
<CardinalFang> :)
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, so "ubuntuone-client" package is split into two packages, adding a "-gnome"?
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: yea, the top level package for gnome users is now the -gnome one
<rmcbride> that allows someone to easily make a -kde one and pull in the syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> Hmm.
<rmcbride> it's broken up a bit more than that but the dep chain now starts with u-c-gnome. there's also now an optional ubuntuone-client-tools package
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu One violates the Ubuntu trademark
<CardinalFang> smallfoot-, Okay, thanks.
<smallfoot-> yeah, so what is being done about this?
<smallfoot-> this is illegal
<smallfoot-> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<smallfoot-> there is a trademark policy for the Ubuntu trademark, and Ubuntu one violates it
<CardinalFang> Cops?  File a bug?  Let the trademark owner sue?  I don't know.
<rmcbride> I think there is a bug
<CardinalFang> Ah, good.  See, smallfoot-.  Subscribe to the bug.
<smallfoot-> bug?
<CardinalFang> smallfoot-, search on Launchpad.  It would be there.
<jdobrien> smallfoot-, the trademark issue was addressed by sabdfl at a community meeting back in may.
<jdobrien> smallfoot-, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/26/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<statik> canonical has decided to allow itself to use the trademark it owns
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> 2gb free, oh nice
<jblount> smallfoot-: agreed
<statik> one day soon i hope we'll have free tomboy note syncing too
<smallfoot-> why ubuntu come with C#/.NET (Mono) but not Java?
<jdobrien> smallfoot-, I think that's a question for the #ubuntu channel
* vds changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 100, Protocol Revno is 54 | Release 0.91.0
<jdobrien> bye vds
<statik> kenvandine, thanks a million for fixing that permissions bug and sending noah the debdiff
<vds> jdobrien: bye
<vds> see you tomorrow guys
<kenvandine> statik, np
<Bookman> Does ubuntuone work with 9.10?  I've uploaded a file from my 9.04 machine and my 9.10 machine does not see it.
<BUGabundo> it does
<BUGabundo> I have it running
<jblount> Bookman: Have you tried disconnecting / reconnecting? We aren't currently sending notifications so the client only pulls down when connecting.
<jblount> Bookman: All of the development team are running 9.10 at this point, I believe.
<Bookman> jblount: I've tried starting/restaring
<Bookman> *restarting
<Bookman> jblount: interesting.  I had to connect/disconnect several times.
<Bookman> then switch directories
<Bookman> Several times.  Then it caught the files
<jblount> Bookman: That's pretty odd. Sorry about the weirdness, perhaps a bug would be in order ;) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<Bookman> jblount: I will try to duplicate myself first.  Then I'll file.  No need to be worry though.  Still in its young stages.
<Bookman> So is 9.10 for that matter.
<jblount> Bookman: Thanks, and thanks. I know it's a bit tedious trying to recreate things like this.
<BUGabundo> I can confirm I have np as of this moment
<BUGabundo> I started U1 and got new files
<jblount> BUGabundo: No problems sounds pretty good. I'm going to go mark a bunch of our bugs as invalid :D
<Bookman> jblount: I have no issues with recreating....whatever helps.
#ubuntuone 2009-07-24
 * BUGabundo $ sle -ep; echo load /dev/urandom /dev/eyes
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to install the ubuntuone-client on my computer.  I installed the PPA with no issued and when I go to install the client, nothing happens.  I try again and the install window pops up.  I try install and it says that Synaptic is already running in non-interactive mode.  I never encountered this on my other computer.
<wers> syncdaemon is eating 1.9gb of my ram. wow
<thisfred> http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/p2p-Web-OSCON
<jblount> *sniff*
 * jblount may need to go purchase some DayQuill
<Chipaca> DayQuill?
<Chipaca> sounds like something on a duck
<CardinalFang> Portuguese porcupine.
<jblount> Chipaca: My spelling goes out the window when my nose is stuffed up.
<CardinalFang> He does type funny.
<Chipaca> oh, great, so now we have to spellcheck your css?
<Chipaca> :-P
<diverse_izzue> is it correct that changes (uploads) to the webfrontend are not directly pushed to the client, but only after reconnecting?
<jblount> diverse_izzue: Currently, yes.
<diverse_izzue> ok. and is it known that the webfrontend looks completely distorted using webkit browsers?
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: the api server the client connects to is not notified of the uploads done via web
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: you can work around it by using u1sdtool --refresh
<jblount> diverse_izzue: On my webkit browsers, it looks reasonably similar, however we'll be moving to a new front end for the web soonish.
<diverse_izzue> jblount, i'll test the new one then and get back to you if i still have issues.
<jblount> diverse_izzue: That'd be great, thanks!
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> If you are here to party (where party == have the desktop+ meeting), say me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<statik> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> vds, urbanape, CardinalFang ?
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> DONE: Distracted by statik on css stuff while urbanape fixed my deleting files branch
<jblount> TODO: remove as much blockage from new ui as possible
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll
<CardinalFang> me, dawg.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<teknico> DONE: planned story-0019 with markgsaye, rebuit the stacked repo
<teknico> TODO: getting the testing scripts branch landed through the fire of unrelated test errors, check service/subscription when syncing phone
<teknico> BLOCKED: slowed down by branch corruption due to slowbook crashes
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<jblount> rodrigo_: Your turn :)
<rodrigo_> DONE: continue packaging stuff in openSUSE BS. Landed become-tomboy-friend branch
<rodrigo_> TODO: more opensuse packaging. OAuth fixes for tomboy. Evo-couchdb work
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: 4 branches still need review :)
<rodrigo_> lost who's next, sorry, when leaving and rejoining
<statik> me
<statik> DONE: Worked on CSS with jblount, learned some neat tricks for debugging CSS.
<statik> TODO: Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. publish desktop-contacts python module.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<rodrigo_> statik I think it was
<statik> next is dobey
<dobey> DONE: Fixed DBus mainloop issue in client, Fixed new nautilus crasher
<dobey> TODO: Reviews, IOError in client, Plan client repo upgrades to 1.9-rich-root and 2a, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE: yesterday face duty, today on-call review, landed the two branches blocked by pqm failures One branch still not passing...
<vds> TODO: continue on couchdb db snapshots
<vds> BLOCKED: nope	
<vds> your turn urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted initial deletion branch, cut a new branch for new shares, submitted a few bug tickets.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish new shares branch, return to sharing UI branch, tidy up files list on delete.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nope.
<urbanape> Nobody expects the CardinalFang!
<CardinalFang> Thank you, sir.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Minor fixes to desktopcouch.  Harassed folks about package upgrades sticking.  Pondered pairing tool while thrashing at karmic breakage.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get spawning tested on edge; merge some code that will let us test it.  Add simple DBUS call to pairing tool that gets port.  Pick up mail transactions again, grr.  Ya rly.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Karmic breakage of dev environment.
<CardinalFang> EOL
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> Well done you DONE: Distracted by statik on css stuff while urbanape fixed my deleting files branch engineers!
<jblount> TODO: remove as much blockage from new ui as possible
 * jblount scowls at copy and paste
<urbanape> it is a tricky technology
<statik> i finally got my keys remapped nicely on the laptop last night, have been making plenty of copy n paste errors since then
<statik> changed caps lock to control, and command to alt
<jblount> I can't not blame my beloved command key
<statik> hopefully that helps with the screaming pain in my thumb
<CardinalFang> statik, "ubunet-database-dependencies" lists postgresql 8.3.  Can 8.4 work?  That's what is new in Karmic.
<statik> CardinalFang: i don't know whether it's been tried yet. migrating would be fine with me, if we can do it in an orderly way and get 8.4 deployed in production
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<CardinalFang> Is "make start" really working for everyone else?
<CardinalFang> statik, Please paste "lsof -i4TCP@localhost | cut -d" " -f7 | cut -d "," -f1) | grep "TCP " | grep LISTEN | awk \'{print $8}\' | cut -d":" -f2 | grep beam"
<CardinalFang> statik, or, better,   lsof -i4TCP@localhost | grep beam
<CardinalFang> jblount, ^
<CardinalFang> Anyone?
<jblount> CardinalFang: beam.smp 26496 jblount   11u  IPv4 1110247      0t0  TCP localhost:34615->localhost:4369 (ESTABLISHED)
<CardinalFang> jblount,   lsof -i4TCP@localhost | grep beam |grep LISTEN
<jblount> CardinalFang: ""
<CardinalFang> jblount, have you run  "make start" lately?
<jblount> It's running currently, although I get a few failures, the web ui works.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Here is the last bit of 'make start': https://pastebin.canonical.com/20299/
<CardinalFang> jblount, ah, so your user couch isn't running.
<CardinalFang> That's mildly comforting.
<jblount> :)
<CardinalFang> jblount,  $ cat tmp/couchdb-master.std*
<CardinalFang> "{"init terminating in do_boot",{{badmatch,{error,{{case_clause,{error,eacces}},[{couch_config,load_ini_file,1}  ...."?
<jblount> CardinalFang: https://pastebin.canonical.com/20302/
<jblount> Oh, yeah, similar msg
<statik> CardinalFang: beam.smp  12111 emurphy   15u  IPv4  65756      0t0  TCP jitter-shadow:63587 (LISTEN)
<statik> beam.smp  12258 emurphy   10u  IPv4  65754      0t0  TCP jitter-shadow:34271 (LISTEN)
<CardinalFang> jblount, Okay.  couchdb config files in /etc aren't readable by you.  That's step one of your breakage.   $ sudo chmod -R o+r /etc/couchdb
<CardinalFang> Already reported, bug#403575
 * jblount restarts u1
<jblount> CardinalFang: My connection, she is still refused. Shall I re-run some random commands for you?
<CardinalFang> No, I'm working on next step now.
<CardinalFang> fg
 * CardinalFang acquires lunch.
<jblount> away to lunch!
 * Chipaca points people at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29487626/syncdaemon-notify.py
<Chipaca> dobey: can I add that to contrib/ ?
<dobey> Chipaca: what does it do?
<Chipaca> dobey: uses the dbus api to syncdaemon to pop up notifications when some things happen
<Chipaca> dobey: still needs work, but better than nothing :)
<Chipaca> dobey: try it! :)
<dobey> Chipaca: there's a bug to add notifications for ul/dl events to the applet
<dobey> which i guess you probably attached that too, which is why it's on lplibrarian.net
<Chipaca> dobey: nope, because I'm not happy with how I'm handling those right now
<Chipaca> dobey: I attached to a bug about the state, which I think is close to 'it' AFAIAC
<Chipaca> dobey: beuno will puke when he sees it, I'm sure (but he's already got an email from me)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well djseigel/arusha are supposed to poke me today about UI stuff
<dobey> but i've not heard from them yet
<Chipaca> dobey: meanwhile, mind if I add that to contrib/?
<Chipaca> dobey: does contrib/ get into the package?
<dobey> contrib/ does not get packaged, no
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> maybe not in contrib/ then :-D
<dobey> contrib/ is just extra stuff to build/test
<jpds> 'lo folks, anyone know what could be causing bug #404280 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404280 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404280
 * verterok looks the logs
<verterok> jpds: hi
<verterok> jpds: looks like a bug in the code that upgrades the metadata
<verterok> jpds: I can help you to workaround the problem, until a fix lands
<jpds> verterok: Hmm, anything I can do to fix it?
<verterok> jpds: did you updated the client?
<jpds> verterok: I'm running on the latest karmic packages..
<verterok> jpds: 'echo 2 > /home/<your username>/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/.version' should do the trick
<jpds> verterok: Wow, thanks. Now it's working. :)
<verterok> jpds: great!
<jpds> verterok: All synced, thanks for that tip.
<verterok> jpds: (disclaimer) we shouldn't mess with the data inside that directory
<verterok> jpds: as it's the metdata used by syncdaemon
<verterok> jpds: could you check that all the files are still there? ;)
<jpds> verterok: in ~/Ubuntu One/ ? Yep.
<verterok> jpds: yes ~/Ubuntu One/My files
<jpds> They're there.
<verterok> jpds: and the shares?( ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me)
<jpds> Yep.
<verterok> ok, thanks!
 * jpds waves at Chipaca :)
<Chipaca> what *was* in .version?
<jpds> It didn't exist...
<verterok> jpds: could you do a pastebin of: ls /home/<your username>/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/
<verterok> please ?
<jpds> verterok:
<jpds> ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/231425/
<verterok> jpds: thanks!
<jpds> No problem.
<verterok> jpds: ok, thanks! I was a bit afraid about not requested that paste before doing the echo 2 > thingy
<verterok> jpds: all it's good. your metadata should be safe ;)
<jpds> verterok: All is well in the end ;)
<verterok> heh :)
#ubuntuone 2009-07-25
<juvenn_> hello, can I sync soft-linked files?
<juvenn> Hello, all! Is there any way to sync files outside the Ubuntu One directory?
<BUGabundo> ola gente bonita
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> i am trying to figure out the sharing part, is it true that you cannot share with just any person, but can only share between members ( of ubuntu one ) ?
<yellabs> for example is sent an e-mail giving the share link, now the other person cannot find the files, becuase he/she is not a member of ubuntu one..?
<yellabs> hmm, yes i see
<yellabs> thats the problem
<kholerabbi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOneFirefoxBookmarkSyncing says "You can now sync your Firefox bookmarks with UbuntuOne". Is this really available? Where can I find it?
<kholerabbi> found: https://code.launchpad.net/bindwood
#ubuntuone 2010-07-26
<bupes> hi all people ,iam from mexico
<duanedesign> bupes hello
<Jacob_> hi
<duanedesign> Jacob hi
<nsahoo> I am using ubuntu one to keep files in sync between two computers. A folder suddenly appears as Folder.u1conflict in one of the machines. How do I resolve it?
<duanedesign> Put this here so I remember to ask someone about it in the morning :)   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/118585
<apachelogger> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> aquarius: interested in a patch that adds kwallet support to desktopcouch? ;)
<apachelogger> aquarius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469236/
<aquarius> cor, interesting, yes. I'm going to look like a complete whiner now, but can I get you to talk to CardinalFang and mandel rather than me? I believe they were looking at factoring out the authentication stuff into separate modules...
<aquarius> cor, is that it? that's pretty small ;-)
 * apachelogger sort of needs it to get along with ubuntuone-kde ;)
<aquarius> ya, indeed :)
<aquarius> good work, fella
<aquarius> mandel, what happened with the splitting out of authentication stuff in desktopcouch? I know you were thinking about it for Windows as well as KDE
<apachelogger> the patch at hand is pretty non-intrusive, it adds the auth information to both gnome-keyring and kwallet if both python modules are importable
<mandel> aquarius, apachelogger, morning!
<apachelogger> ahoy
<mandel> aquarius, apachelogger we actually were looking at using python-keyring to try and hide the actual implementation of keyring since it would make the code cleaner, as I can remember we had some issues because that module did not expose the smae functionallity that we require
<mandel> CardinalFang, does know more about it, but it is indeed some work we have to do in the very near future
<aquarius> apachelogger, how are you accessing desktopcouch? desktopcouch.records doesn't know to look in kwallet for the tokens? is there a bit of the patch missing?
<mandel> apachelogger, I'm looking at your code rigth now
<apachelogger> aquarius: as I understand it the tokens are in the config and get thrown at the appropriate keyrings, internally desktopcouch still queries the config and not the keyrings
<mandel> aquarius, apachelogger I need to got for 15 min (goverment paper work requires me :( ), I'll be back asap and will let you know more info
<aquarius> actually...hm. I need to check that. In the old days it did. I'm not sure whether that ever got changed (guilty look) ;-)
<aquarius> and you are correct, heh.
<aquarius> couchdb-glib hits the keyring, but realistically people are unlikely to use couchdb-glib in a KDE app, right rodrigo_?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, well, they can, if they don¡t have a better API
<apachelogger> aquarius: couchdb-glib ought to then depend on gnome-keyring though
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, yes
<mandel> there was someone working on a Qt lib If I remember correctly
<apachelogger> in which case desktopcouch can store in gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> mandel: far from finished though
<aquarius> I thought couchdb-glib does depend on gnome-keyring? rodrigo_, does it not?
<rodrigo_> it does
<aquarius> ah, good :)
<rodrigo_> well, desktopcouch-glib does
<mandel> apachelogger, the issue I have is that we should extra your code to a diff module like python keyring, that is the ncer approach since the module should do the platform checks, otherwhise the code gets clutter
<aquarius> cool. mandel, let's make sure CardinalFang is aware of apachelogger's patch
<mandel> aquarius, I'll make sure of that ;)
<mandel> I'll be back in 15, laters
<apachelogger> there is a bit of a scope issue IMHO, since a KDE app might very well use desktopcouch with kwallet inside a GNOME environment, desktopcouch essentially needs to throw its tokens at all keyring applications it can get hold of
<rodrigo_> ugh
 * rodrigo_ wonders why GNOME/KDE don't share more of these non-GUI, basic services
<apachelogger> supposedly that problem goes away on Linux with the fdo secrets storage thingy
<rodrigo_> yes, that's what I was going to say
<aquarius> also, tomorrow the sun will be warmer and the beer will be colder
<rodrigo_> :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<aquarius> I would very much like basic infrastructure like this to be shared
<rodrigo_> yeah, it doesn't make sense to not have it shared at all
<rodrigo_> it just puts the problem in 3rd parties that want to support both desktops
<aquarius> but as far as I can tell, the opinions of keyring-system-X maintainers are "we are fine with sharing infrastructure, by which we mean that those other heathens can come over here and use our system"
<aquarius> maybe the marvellous fdo thing will do it
<aquarius> but it's not only not here yet, as far as I can tell it's not even close to here yet, is it? :(
<rodrigo_> it's not AFAICS
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: i was answering LP Ansers yesterday and i came across this one. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/118585
<rye> hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, that's actually an issue, we should not pretend to be anybody else
<rye> From: sso-test-8@rtg.in.ua
<rye> To: roman.yepishev@canonical.com
<rye> yes
<rye> bug
<rye> duanedesign, do you mind if I convert it to a bug report?
<duanedesign> yeah i thought that might oughta be convertd
<duanedesign> ill do it now
<duanedesign> bug 609999
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 609999 in ubuntuone-client "Share email rejected because it looks like spam (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609999
<rye> duanedesign, confirmed, prioritized and assigned, thank you!
<jml> aquarius, I just saw Benoit's email re couchapp & desktopcouch. Does this mean I don't need to use desktopcouch again?
<aquarius> erm, what are you using it for?
<rodrigo_> hmm, what does couchapp do? start an instance of couchdb?
<duanedesign> who is handling musicstore issues right now?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, please review this when you have time -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/use-libsyncdaemon/+merge/29316
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup meeting BEGINS. Say "me", yadda yadda.
<thisfred> me
<rodrigo_> me
<thisfred> yadda yadda
 * thisfred ducks
<CardinalFang> me
 * Chipaca looks at CardinalFang
<Chipaca> vds: rmcbride: mandel: nessita: ping
<rodrigo_> nessita is off today, afaik
<mandel> Chipaca, pong
<vds> me
<Chipaca> ah, nessita is off
<Chipaca> mandel: say "me"
<alecu> me
<mandel> Chipaca, contra, que es el standup, sorry, my head in somewhere else
<mandel> me
<rmcbride> me
<Chipaca> thisfred: go!
<thisfred> DONE: RT and procedure for upgrading couchdb on staging (and then production) filed
<thisfred> TODO: upgrade staging then production
<thisfred> BLOCKED: not blocked (depending on LOSA availability though)
<Chipaca> thisfred: yay
<thisfred> rodrigo_: a vos!
<rodrigo_> DONE: submitted fixed package for missing python-libproxy in u1-client. Worked on more file syncing bugs/UI enhancements
<rodrigo_> TODO: more file syncing/UI enhancements. ubuntu-sso
<rodrigo_> not BLOCKED
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, your turn
<CardinalFang> DONE: Wrapped the weird python-couchdb object that acts like a function and a sliceable list.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Push to update approved (thanks rodrigo) branch.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Writing tests to reproduce that bug is hard.  About to give up on it.
<CardinalFang> vds, you
<vds> DONE: review and rebuild the python-couchdb package, reviewed a bunch on win client branches, discussed the new plan with mandel
<vds> TODO: check whether the win hudson slave is ready, make sure python-couchdb 0.7 lands in maverick
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> alecu: please
<alecu> DONE: started with tests for the DBus code for sso-client that Chad gave me. Installed maverick in virtualbox and kvm to test previous branch with network manager not installed
<alecu> TODO: keep working on dbus code. Try qemu
<alecu> BLOCKED: maverick gnome's won't start right on virtualbox. Kvm fails on maverick
 * alecu throws the lighted up TNT stick at mandel
<Chipaca> ooh! ooh! me :)
<mandel> DONE: Integrated windows service with Spring.Net as an IoC, added extra tests that where missing
<mandel> TODO: review branch for rodrigo_ , push spring branch for review
<mandel> BLOCKED: no no
<rmcbride> DONE: further work w/ windows test boxen. Previewed contacts picker.
<rmcbride> TODO: More of the above
<rmcbride> BLOCKED: not really
 * mandel wonders how can his spelling be sooo bad O_o
<Chipaca> DONE: lots of meetings, as you do. lp:~chipaca/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/tweek-tweek
<Chipaca> TODO: give vds a hand with python-couchdb packaging and the politics therein. Continue crusade against sucky UI elements in U1 (next: make the "music store link" dialog better). Have some more meetings.
<Chipaca> BLOCKED: no sir!
<Chipaca> whee. Closing comments?
<mandel> I hate windows....
<rmcbride> seconded
<alecu> eom?
<Chipaca> mandel: we all do! :)
<rodrigo_> I'd appreciate reviews on 2 branches of mine: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/check-before-disabling and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/add-contact-on-enter :)
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, of my to-do, I'll finish this branch soon.  What should I work on next?
<alecu> I love windows! I wouldn't see the sun from my office otherwise!
<Chipaca> alecu: as soon as people have ACKed all the above with at least a "no comments" :)
<mandel> rodrigo_, I'm doing the first branch :P
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, ubuntu-sso, let me see the kanban, and I'll assign you some task from there
<alecu> oh, you guys mean "software" windows, right?
<alecu> no comments!
<rodrigo_> alecu, :)
<Chipaca> thisfred: rodrigo_: CardinalFang: vds: alecu: mandel: rmcbride: excellent work. Got impatient: EOM!
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> Mumble is *so* much better :(
<alecu> :-)
<rodrigo_> mandel, cool
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: when there's a "chad" in here, is that also you?
<mandel> Chipaca, sorry, I forgot what time it was...
<Chipaca> mandel: windows does that to you. I hope it's not a chronic condition.
<rmcbride> My blackout curtains were slightly too effective this morning
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, in here?  You mean internal IRC?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: no, in here
<mandel> Chipaca, if it is not windows, is the xml...god they love that crap, I miss python dicts..
<CardinalFang> Nope, not me.   "[chad] (~chad@cpe-67-246-19-44.nycap.res.rr.com): Chad Stephen Albert"
<Chipaca> hehe
<CardinalFang> New York?
<mandel> CardinalFang, wait, it my be miller, I've seen him in Fox news ;)
<mandel> CardinalFang, I need to find that url again :P
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, where's your music store branch?
<Chipaca> thisfred: rodrigo_: CardinalFang: vds: alecu: mandel: rmcbride: excellent work. EOM!
<CardinalFang> mandel, shuush.
<Chipaca> um, no
<jblount> heh
<Chipaca> hehe
<Chipaca> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chipaca/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/tweek-tweek/+merge/30877
<Chipaca> stupid cut-n-paste :)
 * mandel goes to get some food
 * Chipaca 's internet is so flaky he types his sentences out in another window just in case
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, ok, testing it
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: I just got some comments from johnlea, so it might need a fix
<duanedesign> alecu: who should we ping now about music store issues?
<alecu> hi duanedesign, we should ask pfibiger who is working on that now...
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, ok, works for me, so let me know when the other fix is in and I'll re-review and approve
<duanedesign> thank you alecu :)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, ah, a different icon for the button sounds good indeed
<pfibiger> duanedesign: what sort of issue?
<duanedesign> pfibiger: bug 608974 I just assi....hello :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608974 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "purchased music fails to download to ubuntu one account (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608974
<pfibiger> duanedesign: thanks! i'll have muffinresearch take a look at it.
<duanedesign> great!
<aquarius> rodrigo_, do I need maverick to test the libsyncdaemon stuff?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, yes, unless you install u1-client trunk somewhere and make it link with that
 * aquarius is still on lucid...
<aquarius> (guilty look)
<rodrigo_> :)
<apachelogger> verterok_: pingy
<verterok_> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> verterok_: I have a present for you, just a sec :)
<verterok_> haha
<apachelogger> verterok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469362/
<apachelogger> kwallet enabled syncdaemon patch :)
<apachelogger> tries to check if kde session ... if that fails -> gnome-keyring ... tries to import pykde/qt stuff for kwallet ... if that fails -> gnome-keyring ... tries to lookup information in kwallet ... if that yields nothing -> gnome-keyring
<verterok_> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> well, technically not directly gnome-keyring once we have identified a KDE session... in that case it will try to import gnomekeyring and if that fails raise the exception as "fatal"
<apachelogger> so it is completel non-invasive to gnome envrionments and also works where in cases where a user is using KDE but not ubuntuone-kde :)
<verterok_> apachelogger: looks like it should be moved into it's own module, instead of live in main.py
<verterok> apachelogger: also, I'ld like to avoid the subprocess call...but not sure if that's possible :)
<verterok> apachelogger: e.g: using dbus to find out if we are running in KDE or Gnome
<verterok> apachelogger: but I don't know if that's possible :p
<apachelogger> not reliably possible, at least not on KDE
<apachelogger> one could try to implement kcheckrunning in python, but I did try to avoid that for the sake of reliablity ^^
<verterok> apachelogger: we have the same issue with the ubuntu-sso package/client
<verterok> apachelogger: not yet, but in the case there is a need for a kde client
 * apachelogger notes that that package is rewritten in Qt using 8x less RAM :P
<verterok> :)
<rye> verterok, erm, is there a session variable somewhere that tells what session user is running?
<verterok> rye: no idea :)
<verterok> rye: googling about it ATM :)
<rye> verterok, DESKTOP_SESSION
<verterok> rye: but that's only set if you use gdm
<rye> verterok, gnome in GNOME and kde in KDM
<apachelogger> KDE got a similar one
<apachelogger> BUT
<rye> verterok, no, my wife has kdm running
<apachelogger> the daemon gets started via DBUS
<verterok> apachelogger, rye: KDE_FULL_SESSION and GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID ?
<apachelogger> which means that it will have a bare minimum env, which means no DESKTOP_SESSION
<rye> arghhh
<apachelogger> hence I was opting for kcheckrunning: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/ksmserver/kcheckrunning.cpp
<rye> apachelogger, but daemon is started within session dbus, right?... maybe
<apachelogger> rye: doesnt matter
<apachelogger> stuff started via dbus service does not have a user environment
<verterok> rye: but that's only set if you use gdm e user dbus session, not the system dbus
<verterok> sry, apachelogger ^
<verterok> apachelogger: anyway, it looks ok. not sure if we are going to be able to merge that...or if we are completely ditching keyring access from syncdaemon and using ubuntu-sso to get the token...we should ask rodrigo about it :)
 * apachelogger is all in favor of using ubuntu-sso really
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, ok, 'proxy support for ubuntu-sso-client' card assigned to you
<apachelogger> verterok: kcheckrunning is not looking at the environment vars but querying using xlib :)
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, I'll assign a couple more that are just bug fixes, ok?
<verterok> apachelogger: :)
<verterok> rodrigo_: are we going to use ubuntu-sso-client to get the tokens? or each "component" should still access the keyring directly?
<rodrigo_> verterok, we should all use ubuntu-sso-client, yes
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, okay.
<statik> hi Chipaca, thisfred, CardinalFang: i've got a bug report with a user requesting couchdb 1.0 packaged for maverick, and still no movement from my sponsor in erlang-packaging team in debian. i'm working on packaging it directly for maverick today, any reason I should hold off on uploading today?
<verterok> rodrigo_: ok, but thats to get the token from the web and store it in the keyring
<verterok> rodrigo_: I'm talking about actually getting the token out of the keyring :)
<thisfred> statik: no reason, AFAIK. You do include the two bugfix patches right?
<rodrigo_> verterok, I think we should have ubuntu-sso take it from the keyring
<rye> verterok, apachelogger DESKTOP_SESSION='gnome' - in a service started from dbus
<statik> thisfred, right
<rodrigo_> verterok, so you just ask it for the tokens, and it will retrieve them from the web if there are none, or from the keyring
<rye> verterok, apachelogger via autostart / session dbus, so that would work
<CardinalFang> statik, none from me.  CC the DPL or whoever is likely to be at the next Debian-Ubuntu-Coordination blamefest.
<verterok> rodrigo_: are we going to use encypted dbus magic?
<rodrigo_> verterok, I'll discuss with nessita tomorrow
<verterok> rodrigo_: if not, all dbus stuff is plain text
<verterok> rodrigo_: ah, ok
<rodrigo_> hmm, good point
<verterok> rye: k :)
<rodrigo_> need to reboot
<statik> thisfred, could you dig up the svn commits that correspond to the auth_cache and del_users patch for couchdb 1.0? I don't think those had bug reports, right?
<thisfred> Not sure, I didn't file JIRA reports but couch.io might have. I'll look
<thisfred> statik: ^
<statik> thanks thisfred
<thisfred> statik: auth_cache: r964108 remove_users: r963723
<statik> thisfred, perfect thanks!
<thisfred> np!
<mandel> CardinalFang, I forgot to mention, did they tell you about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469236/
<statik> CardinalFang, thisfred: i'm testing the 1.0 couchdb package on maverick, and the desktopcouch-0.6.6-0ubuntu3 test suite all passes against couchdb1.0, but I get 'authorization required' when I try to login to futon. any ideas?
<thisfred> statik: ah, there's an ini setting 1.0 requires
<thisfred> statik: that we'll have to add in d-c's .ini I think
<thisfred> statik, chad: [httpd] WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="administrator"
<thisfred> without that, it'll tell you you need to login, but won't give you the opportunity to do so...
<statik> CardinalFang, are you doing a new upstream release of desktopcouch to include this or would you prefer to just distropatch it? ^
 * statik doesn't know how many other desktopcouch fixes are queued up for this weeks release
<statik> oh, looks like that is a problem with couchdb 0.11 as well
<thisfred> really?
<thisfred> could be, actually I don't know that I've ever tested 0.11's futon with any of our code
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'd be grateful if you could have a look at a mail I sent you :) I'll catch you in couple of hours, I know your working now :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok, I'll try to take a look to the issue
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks! see you later!
<verterok> later!
<statik> thisfred, i see this warning during my build of couchdb 1.0 in a pbuilder, is it something to worry about? "WARNING: Module fdsrv not found
<statik> WARNING: Module oauth_rsa_sha1 not found
<statik> "
<CardinalFang> statik, Hrm, the INI should fix that.
<CardinalFang> statik, ken and I talked about it.  I thought he was adding something to   /etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini
<CardinalFang> statik, new INI files in ~/.config/.. will have the right configs to make Futon work.
<CardinalFang> So, removing will make it work in your case.
<statik> CardinalFang, is more work needed to make it work automatically for users upgrading from lucid?
<CardinalFang> statik, Yes.
<statik> CardinalFang, thanks. can you make sure that a bug is filed and it gets taken care of?
<CardinalFang> Sure.
<statik> awesome. 1.0 is uploaded now
<thisfred> statik: hmm, I'm not sure. I don't recall seeing those. Maybe they are new soft dependencies. My 1.0 build probably had the same warnings then, and it works, but it may be worth asking the couch.io guys
<statik> thisfred: 1.0 is in maverick now, so if you can hit it hard with some tests (or drum up volunteers) that will be much appreciated
<thisfred> statik: I'll try upgrading to mav again this week, and "sidegrade" to do some testing
<thisfred> couchdb that is.
<thisfred> But the server side upgrade has priority, so if possible I'd like to do that first, and if so, I'd like to test that from a known working system first
<statik> absolutely
<mandel> alecu, do you have time to read some c# ??
<alecu> mandel, for you, always
<mandel> alecu, thx, take a look at this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/integrate_spring/+merge/30962
<alecu> mandel, ouch! that's no C#... that's 7k lines of xml!
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes... there is some documentation you can ignore
<mandel> alecu, the important part is this: /src/Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher/SyncDaemonWindowsService.cs
<alecu> mandel: lib/Spring.Net/Spring.Aop.xml ?
<alecu> mandel, oh, right.
<mandel> alecu, I use Spring.Net as the IoC, have you used ir?
<mandel> sorry, I meant used it?
<alecu> mandel, never used Spring in C# nor Java, but I've read about it.
<mandel> alecu, the idea is that Spring.Net creates the different host for the IPC through factories and injects them to the windows service, the injection happens through the properties
<mandel> alecu, which means a lot of xml :(
<alecu> mandel, by IPC you mean "the dbus replacement on windows"?
<alecu> mandel, and what do "different host" mean?
<mandel> alecu, yes, it allows .Net applications to talk with python through WCF
<alecu> ok, cool.
<mandel> alecu, different hosts means that there is "host" per functionallity, that is, one for shares, one for configuration etc..
<mandel> alecu, each of them runs in a thread
<mandel> alecu, in a single process own by the windows service
<alecu> oh, great. I was thinking of "host" as computer or server. Now it makes sense.
<mandel> alecu, I use the word host 'cause WCF is meant for server and client
<alecu> sure
<mandel> alecu, but it also provides IPC through diff bindings :P
<alecu> mandel, is it common practice to include each .net dll in the bzr repo?
<alecu> mandel, I'm asking because we had a few headaches when including .jars
<alecu> mandel, mainly because of the time it took to download a repo when there was tons of revision of each .jar for all the java dependencies for funambol.
<alecu> (anyway: since this is already a project that has been split, I guess it's ok)
<mandel> alecu, that is a good question, I do not mind not to provides de libs, but so far they are there to stop people from dll hunting ;)
<mandel> alecu, but I do agree that the branch is gettnig heavy...
<mandel> alecu, removing can always be done ;)
<alecu> mandel, the problem we had was that *every* revision of the .jars was in the repo: remember that bzr keeps all history, and it downloads it locally when you are branching. So plain remove won't do.
<mandel> alecu, agg true, I forgot about that... bullocks
<mandel> mandel, well, there should not be many version of the dlls, or at least that is what I hope
<alecu> mandel, sure: we can always decide to not include the dlls if and when they start changing.
<mandel> alecu, there are also a number of utilities in there to simplify the work of the losas etc... snice it is probably the only windows project we have in c#...
<alecu> yup :-)
 * mandel goes for a coffee :D
<Laibsch> does Ubuntu One sync process pick of uploading a file from my computer to the cloud where it left off if the connection is connection?
<Laibsch> sort of like "wget -c" for downloads?
<statik> Laibsch, it doesn't do resumable uploads and downloads currently. we know thats kinda dumb, but have been fixing some other performance problems first, that one is very close to the top of the list though.
<Laibsch> I am on a slow DSL connection with very little upload capacity and it seems like the DSL connection is always cut before the file is fully uploaded
<Laibsch> I see, statik.
<Laibsch> Thanks
<Laibsch> I'll have to think of how to break this into pieces that I can still share with a Windows client, then.
<statik> i wish i had better news for you, we know how important it is for resumable uploads for people in exactly your situation
<Laibsch> well, that's OK
<Laibsch> I'll add an FAQ entry to the wiki
<Laibsch> that should do it for now
<alecu> mandel: why is "var hosts = new[]" defined both on the OnStart and the OnStop ?
<alecu> mandel_afk, ^
<alecu> mandel_afk, I believe it would make more sense to have it defined once, so if new services are added we won't miss stopping them... etc.
<alecu> DRY
<Laibsch> statik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Can%20the%20Ubuntu%20One%20client%20do%20resumable%20uploads%20and%20downloads?
<statik> Laibsch, thanks!
<Laibsch> thank YOU
<Laibsch> good bye
<jetsaredim> is there a way to sync a single file within a directory
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: Hi, could you tell me what is 'With user' on states_connection.svg diagram?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, that the user said that it wanted syncdaemon to connect
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, and "with network" means that network manager (or the appropiate network master in the system) said that a network connection is available
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, syncdaemon only will try to connect if both in true
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: 'Not user' is then only before initial U1 setup to connect to the cloud? (or I got something wrong)
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, you can tell at any moment that you don't want your client to be connected, at that point it goes to "not user"
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: aha, thanks :) by the way (out of curiosity), how can I tell it not to sync?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, do you have a working desktop client at hand?
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: sure
<mkarnicki> it's with user and with network currently
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, do "u1sdtool -s"
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, then do "u1sdtool -d" and get the status again
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: aha, neat
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: how do I turn sync on again?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, you can not tell syncdaemon to don't sync, you just can tell it to be disconnected
<mkarnicki> (I could see man pages but I have you ;P )
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, "u1sdtool -c" will connect it
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: (aha I see - about the syncdaemon)
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: thanks. that clarifies much :)
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, :)
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: some ideas can be really good to mimic on Android, not only to have some consistency, but also because you guys have thought of many scenarios for U1 usage, etc.
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: and since I'll implement network availability detection soon, it's good time for me to ask ;) Thanks.
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, my pleasure
<mkarnicki> :)
<mandel> alecu, yes, it can be defined only once, but then it will be ketp in memory all the time the service is ran, and therefore it will use more memory, is just an array of ref object, but I do not like the idea of the gc not collecting it
<mandel> alecu, I was talking about the hosts array
<alecu> mandel: what about a method that creates and returns just that array?
<alecu> mandel, yes, I see.
<mandel> alecu, mmm that is a goo point, that would be nicer indeed
<mandel> alecu, I've updated the branch with the array comment, it is seriously nicer to use a method rather than doing it manually, I was stupid when I wrote that :P
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: 'working on metadata' is, for example, comparing hashes of local content and server content, while 'working on content' is up/downloading files, right?
<mandel> alecu, I need to go, let me know if you find anyother shit code in the merge proposal, and again, sorry I did not know when I updated Spring.Net that there was going to be soooo much xml added, my code is just around 300 lines :(
<alecu> mandel, oks. Talk to you tomorrow.
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, all operations are in the meta queue, and upload and download are in the content queue
<mandel> alecu, ok, laters, and thx again!
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: got it, thanks :)
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, "working in metadata" means that the meta queue is working
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: meta queue is part of syncdaemon, right?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, both, yes
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: ok, great
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: I'm doing pretty much things live, when the user browses the folders/files, but there'll be few modes of operation of AndroidU1 in the future.
<owen1> is ubuntu one works with thunar?
<owen1> or is it only for nautilus?
<beuno> owen1, there is no thunar integration
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/compulsini-basic-auth/+merge/30977
<CardinalFang> easy, small review, anyone?  statik, rodrigo_, kenvandine?  ^
<owen1> beuno: so if i use xubuntu, i need to intsall nautilus before installing ubuntuone?
<beuno> owen1, I don't think it depends on nautilus
<beuno> dobey or Chipaca would know in more detail
<dobey> the ubuntu one client side stuff really only supports gnome at the moment, yes
<owen1> beuno: so i can use it even with xubuntu? don't i need to right click on a file and 'publish it' isn't it require some sort of a file manager?
<beuno> owen1, you can use the web interface for that
<beuno> the desktop integration is done with nautilus, yes
<owen1> beuno: so after installing it, it create some kind of service (localhost:<port>) that i can access my home and 'publish' files?
<beuno> owen1, no localhost
<beuno> http://one.ubuntu.com
<owen1> beuno: ok. i login and see my home. cool
<AJenbo> hi vds
<vds> AJenbo: hello
<AJenbo> im having some issues compiling the ubuntu one windows client
<AJenbo> am i right in thinking that i have to be under windows to compile it?
<AJenbo> also i am loading the project in monodeveloper, but it is giving me an error for client views
<CardinalFang> AJenbo, the person to ask left 1h ago.  :(
<AJenbo> dang :(
<AJenbo> if any one see's him can you tell him that i need to talk to him, preferably this week
<CardinalFang> AJenbo, considering the packaging that goes with it, I suspect it needs some MSFT voodoo that cmake (or whatever) doesn't yet have.
<AJenbo> :/
<CardinalFang> AJenbo, if you're here in 20 hours or so, I'll introduce you.
<owen1> can i share files i have with non-ubuntu users?
<AJenbo> ok, now tell me what you primary weaponry is ;)
<AJenbo> ownen1, yes but there isn't any os client for non linux systems
<CardinalFang> owen1, individual files you can make "public" and give out the URLs,  If you want specific users, then we need to authenticate them somehow.
<owen1> CardinalFang:ok, so if i have 10 files, i'll have to give 10 urls?
<AJenbo> owen1: you can share files and forlders with otheres but they will have to download the individiual files from the web interface at one.ubuntu.com
<owen1> AJenbo: and they don't need to login, correct?
<CardinalFang> owen1, and they don't need to use Ubuntu-the-operating-system.  There's a web interface.  They have to be an "Ubuntu One user", which is what I thought you were asking.
<AJenbo> owen1 if you want to share folders they need there own accound on the site.
<owen1> CardinalFang: oh. so i can't make my files public to anyone (without the need to create ubuntu one account)?
<AJenbo> owen1: also you should be aware that there is a bug with public files and internet explorer, it might already be fixed tough.
<AJenbo> owen1: yes but then you need to give out an url per file
<owen1> AJenbo: so if it's individual files, they will be able to get them without login. for folders, they have to use a login.
<CardinalFang> owen1, you can make files *public*, but the URLs are small and guessable.
<CardinalFang> owen1, to share with a particular person, they need a (free) account to make sure they are who they say they are.
<CardinalFang> For folders, there's no good way to share all of the files, yet.  We have ideas, but they won't be ready in the next two months or so.
<owen1> got it. thanks
<AJenbo> owen1 i am working on the windows solution, this very week :)
<statik> AJenbo, you definitely need to be under windows to compile the windows client
<statik> CardinalFang, do you still need a code review?
<statik> ah, nm I see it is approved already
<owen1> AJenbo: so people will be able to install it on windows?
<CardinalFang> statik, Nothing needed now.  Thanks.
<AJenbo> owen1 yes
<mkarnicki> verterok: In case you need me, I'll be around :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok, I wasn't able to take a look to the code yet.
<mkarnicki> verterok: np, take your time. I'll be waiting :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: Don't worry, I don't want to push you, I just really need your help :) If you could take a look at the code later some time, I could read what you found out even tomorrow if I'm not still here. Anyway, I'll be around for few more hours.
<verterok> ok
<mkarnicki> thanks!
<jamestait> Hello people. :)
<mkarnicki> hi jamestait :)
<jamestait> It's pretty quiet in here atm.
<beuno> jamestait, \o/
<mkarnicki> jamestait: in Europe, its late evening/night. in USA, its after work hours.
 * jamestait takes a bow.
<beuno> mkarnicki, jamestait will be joining the web+mobile team in ~3 weeks
 * jamestait is in the UK.
<beuno> he's one of our secret weapons
 * mkarnicki *-* looks with jelousy
<mkarnicki> sweet
<mkarnicki> dang that's my dream job
<jamestait> I've let the cat out of the bag somewhat on identi.ca but I'm still somewhat careful about shouting about it. :)
<mkarnicki> I saw the job offer link work no more. So I thought the position is already taken :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I saw your blog for the first time today, a friend of mine dropped me a link, related to ubuntuone-android-client post.
<jamestait> mkarnicki: From what I gather, several people at work would quite like the job too. :)
<mkarnicki> jamestait: consider yourself lucky :) (however, you must have earned it)
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'm waiting for you to give me a wink to announce the first alpha of your app  ;)
<jamestait> Although to be frank, I think it's more because they figure working from home means an easy life. ;)
<mkarnicki> jamestait: we've met before some time ago, haven't we. I remember you from somewhere, but I'm not sure where.
<jamestait> Quite possibly, but I'm hopeless with names and I don't have a face to go by. :)
<beuno> jamestait, people tend to think that working from home means working less, when in reality it means working harder
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm on it. I need verterok to help me out with authentication though (again :/ ). I just finished implementing view biding (stars, filesize, etc. to be done: custom icons for files)
<jamestait> beuno: I certainly found that in my previous job.
<beuno> mkarnicki, jamestait is the developer of the hethera plugin to sync contacts for thunderbird via couchdb
<mkarnicki> aha, nice :)
<jamestait> I haven't had a lot of time to spend on it the last few weeks.
<mkarnicki> I'm currently a browser-guy, but I used to have thunderbird around.
<beuno> I can imagine
<jamestait> But now the school holidays are here and all the "new job" stuff is pretty much sorted, I'm back baby!
<mkarnicki> ;)
<mkarnicki> rock on jamestait
<jamestait> Well... apart from retrieving as much data as I can from my dad's old laptop before I wipe it and install Ubuntu on it for my wife.
<mkarnicki> I'm definitely going to continue working on the project and hopefully apply for Ubuntu Developer status in few months (maybe at the end of the year?)
<jamestait> What's your project mkarnicki?
<mkarnicki> jamestait: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<beuno> jamestait, mkarnicki is the awesome guy developing an ubuntu one file sync client for android
<jamestait> Ah, excellent. :D
<mkarnicki> jamestait: excuse the site. it's a mockup set up just yesterday ;d
<beuno> I've been using it for a few weeks now
<jamestait> Which reminds me, I really need to check when my handset upgrade is due.
<mkarnicki> beuno: please, don't say that. pre-pre-alpha is far from usable ;)
<beuno> oh, I've been using it to download things to my phone!
<mkarnicki> beuno: but I'm really excited to forthcoming alpha release, I really do :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: haha, lovely \o/ =)
<mkarnicki> at least that works ;)
<mkarnicki> I'd love to test what I just wrote, but I can't. I/we broke auth and hopefully verterok will have a look at it soon.
<mkarnicki> I'm pretty sure it's my fault, but I really think that part of code is robust and I can't find the problem source.
<mkarnicki> anyway, enough about problems :) I'm trying to get myself motivated hah ;)
<beuno> it's amazing, whether you like it or not!
<mkarnicki> beuno: why did it take me so long to notice '... the awesome guy developing an ubuntu ...' - thanks :D !
<mkarnicki> ^-^
<jamestait> There's your motivation. ;)
<mkarnicki> There it is :)!
<mkarnicki> I'm happy to be working with U1 team, you guys are really friendly and helpful.
<jamestait> beuno: isn't that exactly what I said?
<beuno> we're thrilled you're doing all this hard work
<beuno> jamestait, I remember similarities
<mkarnicki> beuno: download progress bar is on my TODO list ;)
<mkarnicki> :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, that'd be super nice
<beuno> like the ones in the market
 * beuno points jamestait at his other window
<jamestait> :) Thanks.
<mkarnicki> beuno: yes, I think it's a good idea to put them in the notification bar, so that user can continue browsing other content in the mean time.
<mkarnicki> beuno: dropbox has this invasive (currently similar to mine) modal dialog box, but it's not really necessary there.
<beuno> right, no point
<mkarnicki> it's hard to believe how patient and helpful verterok is.
<beuno> it is
<mkarnicki> I enjoyed watching last stand up meeting of Ubuntu Desktop+ team
<mkarnicki> It's like a live report of ongoing work, isn't it :)
<beuno> yeah, I like that they're doing those in public now
<mkarnicki> :)
<jamestait> Ah, I haven't seen that.
<mkarnicki> jamestait: everybody wrote what they did, what they had TODO, and if their work was blocked by anything, and called out another person to do so :)
<mkarnicki> one by one
<jamestait> Sounds like Scrum. :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I need icons for my app. I'll probably need some artwork, too. You think Ubuntu Artwork Team could help? Maybe I should stick with some public domain / GPL icons for time being.
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes, I may be able to get you some bling if you tell me exactly what you need
<mkarnicki> bling bling :D
<mkarnicki> cool
<mkarnicki> 1 sec
<beuno> sizes, what the icon needs to represent, etc
<beuno> bonus points if it's in an email  ;)
<mkarnicki> hehe, sure thing
<mkarnicki> beuno: perhaps before I start playing with eye-candy, http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/ would do
<mkarnicki> you know, so that we get the codebase first, eye-candy second.
<mkarnicki> what do you think?
<beuno> mkarnicki, sure, that's what we're using for files in the web ui
<mkarnicki> \o/
<beuno> Chipaca is a big famfamfam fan
<mkarnicki> ^_^
<mkarnicki> ok then, I'll use those for filetypes. that's even better, we'll have more consistency
<mkarnicki> for more eye-candy, I'll know who I can write to :)
 * mkarnicki omg forgot about two sandwitches laying next to him for 2 hours
#ubuntuone 2010-07-27
<jamestait> Dang, Android SDK needs ia32-libs. :-/
<beuno> these crazy folks on 64bit...
<jamestait> Well, yeah.
<jamestait> Especially given that I only have 2GB RAM.
<beuno> doubly crazy
<jamestait> But I wanted to do my bit to support the development of 64bit Linux.
<jamestait> It's never going to get better if people don't use it.
<jamestait> So I make my little sacrifice, that others may benefit. :)
 * mkarnicki runs 64bit Lucid too o/
<jamestait> It really hasn't caused me any major problems to be honest.
<mkarnicki> apart from Flash racing my CPU and heating up the laptop. I'm happy with youtube running HTML5 now ;)
<jamestait> That wasn't limited to 64bit for me though.  Flash always burned my CPU.
<mkarnicki> oh..
<jamestait> I'm watching the HTML5 thing with interest.  Specifically whether or not Web-M gets a look in.
<beuno> mkarnicki, on you develop android on 64bit?
<mkarnicki> beuno: yes, I develop on 64bit
<beuno> jamestait, there you go
<mkarnicki> beuno: Linux dojo 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<beuno> should be possible
<jamestait> Absolutely.
<jamestait> It's just the kind of "Ugh" that I have to taint my shiny 64bit installation with that 32bit stuff. :-P
<mkarnicki> :)
<beuno> right
<beuno> I feel like that about KDE
<jamestait> I mean this is 2010. :D
<beuno> ok, I'm off to walk the dog and have dinner with the inlaws
<jamestait> Have fun.
<mkarnicki> yea. I didn't like when installation of Yaquake (or whatever that fancy console was) took ~200 megs
<beuno> talk to you guys soon!
<jamestait> I'll be sleeping when you get back. ;)
<mkarnicki> using tilda now
<mkarnicki> bye beuno !
<jamestait> (Well, I'd better be!)
<mkarnicki> same here jamestait :) getting late here too.
<mkarnicki> jamestait: you from europe?
<mkarnicki> jamestait: UK?
<jamestait> Yep, I'm in the UK
<mkarnicki> jamestait: tell me you live near U1 HQ :D
<mkarnicki> jamestait: they have some sort of HQ, right.. ? they do.
<jamestait> Hahah!
<jamestait> I'm about a 2-hour train journey from Millbank Tower.
<mkarnicki> jamestait: few of them do actually meet in person every day
<mkarnicki> ;DDD
 * mkarnicki laughs :)
<mkarnicki> jamestait: I'm happy for you to work for Canonical, may that be great pleasure and challenge at the same time :)
<jamestait> I'm closer to @sil - I think we should propose a sprint in Birmingham. :)
<mkarnicki> jamestait: he's my GSoC mentor this year :)
<jamestait> He's a good chap.
<mkarnicki> Indeed, he's cool.
<jamestait> They all are, actually.
<mkarnicki> Yes they are :D
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, if there's a HQ, it's probably in Argentina now.  We in Florida were close in population but we're losing one guy.
<mkarnicki> (as far as I have come to know them :) )
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: so most of U1 developers are in Argentina now o_O ?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I know verterok is from Argentina :)
<jamestait> I think I'm on a loser, being form the UK.  We're severely underrepresented.
<mkarnicki> I could be first representative from Poland, you know ;D
<mkarnicki> haha
<jamestait> Anyway, the HQ is up there ^ "in the cloud"!
<mkarnicki> jamestait: ;)
 * mkarnicki finished implementing MIME type custom icons
<CardinalFang> jamesh, I think there are two.  One in London.
<CardinalFang> Eeek.
<CardinalFang> jamestait, ^
<jamestait> :D
<jamestait> Me in Derby, @sil near Birmingham.  That's all I know of, there may be others.
<mkarnicki> There must be someone on that 27th floor of Millbank Tower each day ;)
<jamestait> I think that's mostly business support staff though?  And the design team! :)
<mkarnicki> =)
<jamestait> Bah, what do I know?  I'd just like to visit that office one day, apparently the view is phenomenal.
<mkarnicki> indeed, that would be great :)
<mkarnicki> I'll be going now. I hope to catch verterok/verterok answer to my mail tomorrow
<mkarnicki> night jamestait, CardinalFang
<mkarnicki> night beuno :)
<jamestait> Night mkarnicki. :)
<jamestait> Night all.
<CardinalFang> Me too.  Aloha.
<duanedesign> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/205
<duanedesign> nice!^^^
<Chipaca> statik: "trial django*" doesn't do anything interesting
<Chipaca> statik: what am I missing?
<Chipaca> statik: hm, probably PYTHONPATH=lib trial lib
<mandel> morning!!
<SuSEno> can I re add my ubuntu computer after I remove it?
<SuSEno> ubuntuone preferences didn't pop up web browser
<SuSEno> I have done the instructions from FAQ
<SuSEno> and This is what I got when I type u1sdtool -c  command:
<SuSEno> and This is what I got when I type u1sdtool -s  command:
<SuSEno> State: AUTH_FAILED     connection: With User With Network     description: auth failed     is_connected: False     is_error: True     is_online: False     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<SuSEno> AUTH_FAILED
<SuSEno> honk
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, how is it going?
<vds> mandel: ok
<vds> mandel: how're you doing?
<mandel> vds, fine, I've moved to work on some UI to show the message for the self update etc...
<mandel> vds, and the notification area in the systray
<mandel_> vds, and we have a branch to merge, the problem is that I had to update spring and the and it looks bgger than it is :(
<vds> mandel: np what branch?
<mandel_> vds, this guy: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/integrate_spring/+merge/30962
<mandel_> vds, just run the tests and create the installer
<mandel_> vds, and see if it installs correctly
<mandel_> vds, it provides the IPC between .Net langs using named pipes :D
<vds> mandel: wow cool how did you do it?
<vds> mandel: need to get some lunch now I'll review it as soon as I get back
<mandel> vds, is just between the .Net langs, I need to do python tom
<vds> ah ok
<mandel> vds, first, some ui for self update
<mandel> vds, step by step...
<mandel> rye, ping
<rye> mandel, pong
<mandel> rye, two questions, which is the url we have to send user to ask for help
<mandel> rye, and is there anything going wrong with the account page? I got an oops :(
<rye> mandel, https://one.ubuntu.com/support/ is the best link since it can be altered then and account page w/ oops - what url?
<mandel> rye, I just wanted to know the url to upgrade the accout ;)
<mandel> rye, I got an error when going to /account , I did not get an oops number, but I got the nice robot
<rye> mandel, ah, just a moment, this is a bit... mandel are you on edge?
<mandel> rye, nope
<mandel> rye, now it works, is there a reason?
<rye> mandel, no, need to check what has happened, was that /account/ ?
<mandel> rye, yes, /account
<mandel> rye, do you want my user email?
<rye> mandel, no, just a moment, trying to get the url
<mandel> rye, ok, thnx
<rye> mandel, for upgrade url you need to make a call to web api, which will return you a json document with upgrade_option
<mandel> rye, mm ok, I so there is not way I can redirect a user to the webui for that
<mandel> rye, I do not want to do that much work for the windows client right now...
<rye> mandel, you can grab modified aquarius' script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info ...
<rye> mandel, or
<rye> mandel, https://one.ubuntu.com/upgrade :)
<mandel> rye, that last one is perfect, thx!!!
<mandel> rye, I'll later will work with json etc... but for now, a url is nice enough
<rye> mandel, this is what the preferences ui uses, actually
<mandel> rye, good to know
<rye> mandel, syncing the logs to see whether anything happened with /account
<mandel> rye, ok, I'm going to lunch, I'll be back asap
 * mandel goes to fule up
<rye> mandel, me too :)
 * mandel goes to fuel up...
<rodrigo_> hola nessita, safe back at home?
<nessita> good morning!
<nessita> rodrigo_: sort of, I was taking 4 planes home, and the third landed in a different airport due to weather issues
<nessita> rodrigo_: so the trip was painful long
<rodrigo_> ugh
<nessita> yeah :-)
<nessita> how are you?
<rodrigo_> fine, thanks :)
 * nessita updates computer and reads emails and synch laptop with desktop
<nessita> rodrigo_: is the stand up at 1300 UTC? is it on mumble or IRC?
<rodrigo_> nessita, at 1300 UTC, if it's 1500 my time, yes :-), so, in 1:15 hours
<nessita> yes
<rodrigo_> and it's supposed to be on mumble, but yesterday Chipaca had problems so we did it on irc
<duanedesign> morning all
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign
 * rodrigo_ goes to have lunch to be around for the standup
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign
<rye> mandel_, what's your ip?
<rye> mandel_, i found the issue you got at /account/ page
<duanedesign> rye: if you have a minute i would like to ask you about bug 607102. I think this is the important part of the logs, line 116, 120.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "deleted files do not delete on ubuntuone web or other machines (affects: 1) (heat: 553)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607102
<rye> duanedesign, looking
<rye> duanedesign, line 116, 120 of what file within logs archive?
<duanedesign> oh sorry
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469798/
<duanedesign> :P
<rye> hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, unlinking of the directory that is not empty?...
<mkarnicki> aquarius: facundobatista: NOT_NETWORK means network is not availible or syncdaemon is not connected? (the latter, right?)
<mkarnicki> argh.. let me check the svg digram :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: facundobatista: SYS_NET_CONNECTED shifts state to WITH_NETWORK. it is not equivalent to syncdaemon being connected, or is it?
<aquarius> that's a facundobatista question, for sure :)
 * mkarnicki disconnects to check the state :D
 * mkarnicki brb
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, where are you reading "WITH NETWORK"?
 * mkarnicki is back
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: just from states_connection.svg, capital letters are my invetion
<mkarnicki> plus, I just looked at u1sdtool
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, oh! ok, that in uppercase didn't ring any bell
<mkarnicki> when I disconnected, it went NOT_NETWORK. now I'll check when I disconnect syncdaemon
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: Not User With Network = so With Network only means network is availible. but both have to be 'with' for syncdaemon to "go on-line", right?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, WithNetwork means that you have network in your device, and could get connected if you want to
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: great, thanks. I wanted to clarify that detail.
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, yes, you need both WithUser (user wants to connect) and WithNetwork (you have a network available) to try to connect to the server
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: o/ high five
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, :)
 * nessita reboots after kernel update
<alecu> rodrigo_, would you mind re-reviewing: https://launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/split-nm/+merge/30727
<jetsaredim> is there a way to sync a single file within a directory
<rodrigo_> alecu, ok, doing it now
<alecu> great, thanks!
<rodrigo_> alecu, hmm, btw, I don't get mails for ubuntu-sso branches, do you?
<rodrigo_> that's why I missed it
<alecu> rodrigo_, yes, I'm getting those mails
 * rye is waiting for verterok to ask about unlinking non-empty dir...
 * mkarnicki waits together with rye :)
 * mkarnicki gets back to code in the meantime
<rodrigo_> alecu, your branch is approved now
<alecu> rodrigo_, genial! thanks!
<nessita> alecu and or rodrigo_, could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-gui/+merge/31046
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes
<rodrigo_> nessita, some comments on the merge proposal
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> rodrigo_: replied and fixes pushed
<mkarnicki> what are code reviews? you check your co-worker code before you merge into trunk?
<jblount> mkarnicki: Yes, all the code we produce gets reviewed by other people on the team before it gets merged into trunk.
<mkarnicki> jblount: I thought so :) Thanks for explanation.
<duanedesign> launchpad merge proposals are nice for this
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: aha!
<mkarnicki> jblount: so you guys propose for merge on lp, and someone receives that code review request?
<jblount> mkarnicki: We propose it for merge with a reviewer of 'ubuntuone-hackers' which sends out email notifications to everyone that is on that LP team.
<mkarnicki> jblount: neat
<jblount> mkarnicki: So then I can go to a page like this (you may not be able to see it) and see all the reviews I can do: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+activereviews
<mkarnicki> jblount: I do see it :) nice!
<mkarnicki> jblount: 1 person is enough to review and accept?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: mine arent as interesting but here is a merge proposal for stipple.
<duanedesign> https://code.launchpad.net/~stipple-devs/stipple/stipple-empathy/+merge/30775
<Cardinal`> mkarnicki, it depends on the reviewer and project.  In some places, the reviewer is more responsible than the orig programmer, when something bad is merged.
<mkarnicki> neat, I like that duanedesign
<mkarnicki> Cardinal`: right, that makes sense!
<duanedesign> each member can 'vote' on the proposal
<mkarnicki> I like how things work on lp
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: launchpad is nice
<duanedesign> especially if you have ever used Debian Bug Tracker
<mkarnicki> not really. I may have filed a single bug there ;d
<mkarnicki> But I'm getting hold of lp better every day.
<Cardinal`> mkarnicki, we have a tool called "tarmac" that verifies the codified social conventions are met and then merges to the proposed destination.
<mkarnicki> Cardinal`: ooh, nice. I saw 'tarmac' now and then here on the channel when u guys talked between each other.
<Cardinal`> We use the verb "land" to mean something arrives in some location.  Launchpad, tarmac, to land, ... many space-travel themes, of course.
<mkarnicki> Cardinal`: is tarmac used only by U1 teams or any Ubuntu devel team which want to use it?
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> Cardinal`: I like such terms, they indeed reflect what's going on :)
<duanedesign> 5/7
<duanedesign> oops
<mkarnicki> like to 'land' something.
<mkarnicki> I'm happy to receive so rich answers on that channel :)
<Cardinal`> tarmac is used outside, and can be used by anyone.  Or subverted.  It's just a program that runs locally and does stuff you can do with other tools, but shouldn't do.
<mkarnicki> aha
<rodrigo_> nessita, approved
<nessita> rodrigo_: thank you!
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/599745  #  Patch landed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599745 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Futon/Basic HTTP auth broken for couchdb-bin 0.11 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, can you please patch the server code to use dc revision also?
<bt2bn> i seem to have bypassed autenticating my computer in initial startup and can't find how to it now
<bt2bn> any thoughts?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, yes.
<bt2bn> sorry . found it in the faq .. duh
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, going to have a release soon?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, probably.
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, not before next Monday.
<kenvandine> ok
<lontra> hi ... i want to get ubuntu one to stop syncing one of my folders in ~/Documents/ and i am running the following command: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool --delete-folder=4158f43b-f275-426a-a00d-023dea96948e; u1sdtool -c ... how long should that command take to run?
<lontra> also will this make the folder on the web frontend of Ubuntu One go away? presently it says 'My Synced Folders' on the web frontend but there's no way to remove that ... which I would like to. Thanks!
<CardinalFang> lontra, Hrm, I think it should take not much time at all to register that setting, but if it's in the middle of working on it, it may not abort the operation.
 * rodrigo_ bbl
<CardinalFang> lontra, I don't think it will make the folder disappear on the server.  That would surprise someone.  Imagine having more than one computer:  Stop synch on one.  Files disappear.  That's bad.
<rye> lontra, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#User%20Designated%20Folders
 * CardinalFang defers to rye in all matters.
<rye> lontra, CardinalFang, it will remove the UDF folder from the server, unsubscribing on the other hand does not remove the folder, but folder removal actually does remove the folder from the server side
<lontra> rye: i want to unsubscribe that folder and remove it from the web interface
<lontra> rye: so that will remove the folder from the server and subsequently the web interface?
<rye> lontra, web interface shows precisely what is in your online storage
<lontra> rye: and there's no way via that interface to presently remove a subscribed folder
<rye> lontra, folder subscription means that the client will receive notification about files/folders/content changes within the subscribed folders. You can e.g. have Music UDF on your Desktop but unsubscribe from Music folder on your netbook. Web interface always shows everything.
<lontra> hmm ... ok i think i understand
<lontra> that delete folder command has been running now for 10 minutes ... is that OK?
<rye> lontra, you can see whether request to remove the folder is actually in the queue - open another terminal and type u1sdtool --waiting-meta, you should see DeleteVolume there
<lontra> i get a traceback
<lontra> http://pastebin.ca/1909371
<rye> lontra, argh, you have accented characters in filenames - this is a bug in the client...
<lontra> i shouldn't
<rye> lontra, the delete folder command only puts a DeleteVolume work item into the queue. In case there is a lot to upload/download this can take a while
<lontra> rye: so this could take a long time? the folder is a few GBs
<lontra> in fact it's 9 GBs
<rye> lontra, were all files uploaded before you decided to cancel the upload?
<lontra> also my language is ENGLISH_US so i don't have any accented characters (unless you're referring to _ or -)
<rye> and delete the folder?
<lontra> rye: no
<lontra> rye: there was nothing in the folders that got uploaded according to the server
<rye> lontra, ok, i guess you will then want to user this way - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Accidentally%20added%20an%20UDF,%20how%20to%20remove%20it%20fast
<rye> this is quick and dirty but it works
<rye> well, not really that quick
<nessita> can I please have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-gui/+merge/31046 ?
<nessita> alecu: could you please? ^
<alecu> nessita, yes, but a bit later. There's been a music store problem and I was asked to look into it.
<nessita> alecu: oh right, that's fine, I'll chase someone else
<nessita> Chipaca: would you have some sparse time for a review?
<nessita> spare*
<lontra> deletefolder still working :p
<lontra> ok deletefolder has been running now for 1 hour ... this can't be normal ... what should i do?
<Chipaca> nessita: I would
<Chipaca> nessita: of what?
<Chipaca> lontra: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<lontra> http://pastebin.ca/1909441
<Chipaca> lontra: you are not connected to ubuntu one. Tell it to connect :)
<Chipaca> lontra: one way: u1sdtool -c
<nessita> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-gui/+merge/31046
<lontra> Chipaca: and then what?
<lontra> oh it finished
<Chipaca> :)
<lontra> thanks
<Chipaca> lontra: ubuntuone-preferences was the more user-friendly way to connect
<lontra> when will the nautilus icons disappear that show syncing?
<lontra> reboot?
<Chipaca> lontra: there are different emblems, one of them actually means "sync"
<Chipaca> lontra: I'm never sure which is which :(
<Chipaca> lontra: so, they are going away :)
<Chipaca> lontra: i.e. synced would have no emblem
<lontra> ok thanks
<Chipaca> lontra: but right now if it's a couple of arrows and no exclamation mark, I think that means synced
<Chipaca> rodrigo_ has better memory than I wrt that
<lontra> thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: reviewing. This will take a while.
<lontra> i hope all the changes with ubuntu one make there way back to lucid as i like to track the LTS :)
<Chipaca> lontra: yes, they will
<lontra> yay! thanks again ... hopefully i won't be back later ;)
<Chipaca> lontra: it'll take us a while, but I think for the end-of-year point release
<Chipaca> nessita: question re your use of the builder object
<Chipaca> nessita: when I've used those, I've just introspected the names and added them as attributes; why are you building this huge, hard to maintain list of names? I assume there is a good reason, so it's an honest question :)
<Chipaca> or maybe a honest question, i never get that one right
<Chipaca> nessita: bonk
<nessita> Chipaca: I was having lunch, sorry. I had no idea about the introspection thingy, I'd be happy to hear how
<nessita> Chipaca: and I agree that the huge list doesn't scale
<dobey> Chipaca: silent 'h' would denote the pronouncing of a vowel sound, and 'an' would be correct
<Chipaca> nessita: I'll throw code at you when I get to the review, after I'm done with this 1:1
<nessita> Chipaca: perfect
<nessita> rodrigo_: ping
<Chipaca> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ytd/trunk/annotate/head:/ytd.py#L82
<nessita> Chipaca: josha
<Chipaca> nessita: hold on
<Chipaca> nessita: um, that code is old, give me a sec
 * Chipaca pushes
<Chipaca> nessita: refresh the page :)
<nessita> ack
<Chipaca> nessita: that does, of course, mean you have to be careful when naming things. What else is new.
<Chipaca> nessita: should I expect a patch to this branch?
<Chipaca> nessita: or is that "for the future" work?
<nessita> Chipaca: can I fix this in the incoming branch? I'll ask you review for this new one as well
<Chipaca> nessita: sure. I was asking to know whether to wait or not :)
<nessita> please don't
<Chipaca> nessita: if you avoid using '-' in names, you can get rid of the code to do that replace, and rejoice at cleaner code :)
<Chipaca> nessita: should running
<Chipaca> PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<Chipaca> "just work"?
<nessita> Chipaca: yes. Thing is that you'll be able to see just the first screen
<nessita> Chipaca: the incoming branch will let you go thru the screens with signals, until I get the dbus backend done
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm not seeing anything :(
<nessita> Chipaca: no way
<Chipaca> nessita: nara re nara
<nessita> Chipaca: are you "standing" in the right place?
<nessita> Chipaca: wait!
<nessita> no, is PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gui
<Chipaca> hehehe
<Chipaca> hee hee
<Chipaca> mucho betero!
<Chipaca> nessita: can I ask why there is a mix of glade and manual building?
<nessita> Chipaca: the manual building is used for 2 things that are not available in glade: the "LabeledEntry" (custom) and the spinner
<nessita> Chipaca: the spinner will be in glade 3.7
<Chipaca> nessita: LabeledEntry is the entry with a label that goes away?
<Chipaca> nessita: we need that one for the contact picker so bad
<Chipaca> nessita: should the captcha thing work/
<Chipaca> ?
<nessita> Chipaca: re the LabeledEntry: I know, this is part of the thing we talked in the meeting while in Prague, it should be migrated to "ido" soon, by Evan
<Chipaca> ok
<nessita> Chipaca: re: the captcha, it will work when the dbus service notifies of the captcha being ready to use
<Chipaca> nessita: does this do any kind of client-side validation?
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, it does all of the validation. In the next branch you'll be able to test it using signals (to simulate backend events)
<Chipaca> nessita: how can I see a validation failure?
<nessita> Chipaca: in the gui.py file, add to the end of the __init__ file: self.on_captcha_generated(None)
<nessita> Chipaca: and re run
<nessita> and play with the fields
<nessita> Chipaca: does it work?
<Chipaca> AttributeError: 'UserRegistrationGUI' object has no attribute '_captcha_filename'
<Chipaca> :(
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, just move that outside the if backed is not None
<nessita> that would be moving it from line 117 to 114 (+-1)
<Chipaca> nessita: I just commented out that line and it seems to work. What should I see as validation?
<nessita> Chipaca: in that branch, a warning dialog when clicking "Next"
<Chipaca> ah
<nessita> Chipaca: in the incoming branch, the entries will show the warning message within the same window
<Chipaca> nessita: ok, I'll wait for the next branch :)
<nessita> ok
<Chipaca> nessita: +1'ed
<nessita> awesome!
<Chipaca> no, *you* are :)
<nessita> :-)
<Amgine> So, *where* is the "add this computer" button?
<Chipaca> Amgine: it's right there!
<Chipaca> Amgine: just kidding, what are you trying to do?
<Amgine> Add this machine to my Ubuntuone account, so I can sync files.
<dobey> Chipaca: can you review my man pages branch?
<Chipaca> dobey: again?
<dobey> Chipaca: can you approve it at least? :)
<Chipaca> Amgine: ok. What have you done so far?
<Chipaca> dobey: done that, already
<Chipaca> dobey: probably 23 seconds before you asked :)
<Amgine> Followed instructions at https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<Amgine> No button.
<dobey> oh
<Amgine> Have also tried the command line instructions: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<Chipaca> Amgine: ok
<Chipaca> Amgine: let's start with simpler stuff. In a terminal, do: xdg-open http://one.ubuntu.com
<Chipaca> Amgine: report back what happens
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> so, xdg-open causes netsplit
<Chipaca> that's good to know
<dobey> are you trying to run nightlies?
<dobey> what does "ls -l /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login" show?
<Amgine> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8903 2010-06-21 03:06 /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login
<dobey> ok, you seem to have a very weird problem, and i am not sure exactly what it is. you're using Ubuntu yes? not kubuntu xubuntu or someotherbuntu?
<Amgine> <nod> Plain vanilla ubuntu.
<dobey> very weird then, it should work. have you tried logging out, and back in again? if you could, i would be very interested to know if you still get the same error (and if so, if you get it after a reboot)
<Amgine> Will try that now. rebooting.
<Amgine_> Okay, I just had an idea what may be doing it, which I'll test in a minute.
<dobey> ok
<Amgine_> Mmm, no. Or at least, not from the initial screen.
<dobey> so that error is gone now? or it's still just not working?
<Amgine> Using the Ubuntu One Preferences, not working. Checking the ulsd one.
<Amgine> Looks like I'm going to get a different error on the ulsdtool - it's still waiting on the ubuntone-login.
<dobey> do you use firefox, chrome, or what?
<Amgine> FF, and seamonkey.
<nessita> Chipaca: ping
<dobey> do you already have it running? on another workspace perhaps?
<Amgine> No.
<Amgine> Mmm, wait a second, yes I did have it running.
<dobey> is there a new tab in it?
<Amgine> Yes
<Amgine> New window, actually, not a new tab.
<dobey> ok, and the "Add this computer" button is there? :)
<Amgine> Is not there.
<dobey> was it an ubuntu one page
<dobey> ?
<Amgine> Yes.
<Amgine> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/
<dobey> oh you clicked the link inside preferences i guess
<dobey> to go to the "My account" page
<Amgine> Yes.
<dobey> ok, close the preferences window
<dobey> and try the u1sdtool method again please
<Amgine> Okay, moment. <^C>
<Amgine> It's stuck after the ubuntuone-login: no process found, and will hang there until it throws an error.
<dobey> so it is giving that same error still?
<Amgine> Not yet, but likely it will. That's the error it gives after it hangs for about 10 minutes.
<Amgine> <blames the Mac hardware>
<dobey> the "ubuntuone-login: process not found" is an error
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> what happens when you run "xdg-open http://one.ubuntu.com/" ?
<walderrama> helo? .. need help downloading from rythmbox a purchased album
<Amgine> moment dobey
<walderrama> in the morning  I purchased an album, got the mail confirmation, then it appeared in my ubuntuone web interface, but in rythmbox it status never changed from queued
<Amgine> Loads the dashboard in FF, dobey
<walderrama> now it's shown as "transfering to ubuntu one storage"
<walderrama> with no avance at all
<walderrama> *advance
<dobey> Amgine: ok, humpf. it seems like for some reason that dbus can't find the ubuntuone-login process then i guess. which is quite odd
<dobey> Amgine: what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome do you have installed?
<dobey> walderrama: if you go to "Music" in rhythmbox, does the album in question appear if you search for it there?
<walderrama> nop..
<walderrama> neither in Music , or Purchased Music
<Amgine> Moment
<dobey> walderrama: do the mp3 files appear anywhere under $HOME/.ubuntuone on your filesystem?
<walderrama> nop... they haven't come yet to my machine.. and at least 4 hours have passed
<Amgine> dobey: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2
<walderrama> what kind of traffic use rythmbox to get the files?
<walderrama> does it use http, ftp?... i mean maybe in this network it's filtered
<dubno> hello,  just signed into one.ubuntu.com. added another (2) email addresses to be associated with the account. TO my dismay it appears that I have no data stored in my account when just earlier today I had quite a bit. Any ideas?
<dobey> Amgine: hrmm. so i guess you have all the updates installed then
<dobey> Amgine: i'm sorry i can't be more help, but i really have no idea at this point, what could specifically be causing that :(
<Amgine> <nods> I'm annoyed, but I can deal with it. I won't get any benefit from Ubuntuone, but I can retrieve the stuff I stored there previously.
<dobey> walderrama: the files are stored in ubuntu one, and are downloaded to your machine via the ubuntuone-syncdaemon, which uses ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<Amgine> Thank you very much, dobey, for taking the time to troubleshoot this with me.
<dubno> sorry to repeat - hello,  just signed into one.ubuntu.com. added another (2) email addresses to be associated with the account. TO my dismay it appears that I have no data stored in my account when just earlier today I had quite a bit. Any ideas?
<dobey> Amgine: sorry it's not working right for you. your welcome
<dobey> and now i must go
<walderrama> can I check thr progress somehow?
<duanedesign> dubno:
<dubno> hi
<duanedesign> walderrama: what do you get when you run u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> dubno: hello
<duanedesign> dubno: your files are missing from http://one.ubuntu.com/files
<walderrama> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<walderrama>     connection: With User With Network
<walderrama>     description: processing queues
<walderrama>     is_connected: True
<walderrama>     is_error: False
<walderrama>     is_online: True
<walderrama>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<dubno> any ideas? I had 300 notes and contact plus a few files - all sync'd across several machines... logged in this evening to web interface and all gone
<dubno> i have now resync'd tomboy notes and they appear in one.ubuntu - contacts are not syncing from evolution though ? less worried about get stuff back but more on where it went in the first place
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> walderrama: looks like yours is working on something
<duanedesign> walderrama: can you try:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> walderrama: can you try:  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> dubno: notes and files
<walderrama> Traceback (most recent call last):
<walderrama> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.UnicodeEncodeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<walderrama>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<walderrama>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<walderrama>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 204, in waiting_metadata
<walderrama>     waiting_metadata.append(str(cmd))
<walderrama>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1442, in __str__
<duanedesign> dubno: 0.o
<walderrama>     for attr in str_attrs]
<walderrama> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf3' in position 7: ordinal not in range(128)
<duanedesign> walderrama: ok that is a known bug, for the waiting metadata...
<walderrama> duanedesign then?
<duanedesign> walderrama: anything from u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<walderrama> duanedesign: just sit to wait ans see what happends?
<walderrama> 15014
<duanedesign> dubno: contact sync is currently not working
<duanedesign> walderrama: wow. ok you have 15,014 items waiting to sync
<duanedesign> walderrama: that is going to take awhile
<walderrama> duanedesign, holy crapt... this is gona take looong time
<duanedesign> rye: is there any workaround for the waiting-metadata UnicodeEncodeError
<walderrama> how can I dump the queue?
<walderrama> duanedesign, apparently made a mistake some days ago, and sent a lot of files
<duanedesign> walderrama: if you can leave it running it should be done by in the morning
<rye> duanedesign, unfortunately no, this requires patching the sources
<duanedesign> rye: ok
<duanedesign> walderrama: once it is done with the metadata you can use that --waiting-content command to track the progress
#ubuntuone 2010-07-28
<walderrama> duanedesign, the disc I bought had 16 files... I know for shure that the 14998 remaining files are due to a wrong "left click" ona folder
<dubno> dunnedesign: ah just - just seen the status ;-)  The only thing I had done prior was to request a password reset (not used the web interface for awhile). Whilst validating the password I also added another 2 email addresses to be associated with my single sign-on. Then when looked as Dashboard I saw all content was gone - looked like a virgin account.
<duanedesign> walderrama: ok
<walderrama> duanedesign, so how can I dump the queue ?
<rye> walderrama, duanedesign - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Accidentally%20added%20an%20UDF,%20how%20to%20remove%20it%20fast
<duanedesign> rye: thank you :) that is quicker than me searching my notes :)
<duanedesign> rye: i wrote that down the other day in a sticky. Unfortunately my Ubuntu One sticky needs cleaning out. I have stuff from jaunty still in there
<duanedesign> walderrama: can you open a terminal
<rye> dubno, were you asked to create new subscription before you noticed the files disappeared?
<duanedesign> dubno: you lost notes, files, and contacts?
<walderrama> duanedesign, how long did take to the unsuscribe sommand to take effect?
<duanedesign> walderrama: did it just hang on that command?
<walderrama> no, it came back, then did the list folder again.. and its still there
<walderrama> i'm using the delete now.. taking more time
<dubno> rye: no - i responded to a password reset request. didn't need to enter any new data, other than a new password
<dubno> duanedesign: yes lots all notes (300+), couple of files, and all contacts (100+) -- account had 2.0 gb avail
<dubno> duanedesign: sorry bit ambiguous - all files (only had a couple and unimportant anyway)
<duanedesign> dubno: /5
<duanedesign> oops
<rye> dubno, well, regarding files - the storage removal is not immediate and couchdb databases cannot be removed at the server (plus a backup done every day for couchdb databases) so the data is somewhere there, need to find where it is
<rye> dubno, when you logged in, you had notification that you had no contacts or notes, right?
<rye> dubno, it would be really helpful if you could outline your actions in the bug report for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug - in order to be able to reproduce. I will need to doublecheck tomorrow how the identification is done and whether it is possible to get a brand new account if email is changed...
<dubno> rye: no worries about the data. it is all still on my local laptop (not sync'd it yet)... but actually I think i have just found the problem. afraid it looks like user error. It appears I had another one.ubuntu account already setup (but unused) and that's the account that I did a pwd reset on. Then was suprised when it appeared blank! DOH! Sorry to have wasted your time but good to know that kind help was readyily available and a p
<rye> dubno, aha, well, i have 10 test accounts and sometimes it takes a while for me to understand that i am still logged in to the web site under testing account, lots of strange files with weird names and tons of notes, so I really know what you mean
<dubno> duannedesign: thanks too - looks like it was me being dumb. logged into an old, unused acct by mistake ;-)
<duanedesign> dubno: ok well that is good
<dubno> duanedesign: indeed - 1st time support via IRC btw, very impressive !  super-satisfied Ubuntu user for 5 years now, lucid is amazing.
<walderrama> duanedesign, now it's done.. and i'm getting the queue on rythmbox.. thanx a lot!!
<duanedesign> that is great to hear
<duanedesign> walderrama: awesome
<duanedesign> walderrama: yeah you dont want to wait for a UDF that you didnt mean to click
<walderrama> yep...
<duanedesign> walderrama: i have done that myself.
<duanedesign> walderrama: are you on Lucid or maverick?
<walderrama> now I finally undertood how the U1 cloud works.. thanks!
<duanedesign> walderrama: np
<duanedesign> walderrama: that page rye referenced has a lot of good commands on it
<walderrama> duanedesign, here lucid ... like my laptop
<duanedesign> walderrama: ok
<duanedesign> walderrama: maverick has a little different UI. Just wanted to see if that played into the accidental sync of the folder
<dubno> rye link to the command line tools is very useful - I can see a few useful applications for that
<duanedesign> dubno: yes. I use u1sdtool --status a lot
<walderrama> duanedesign, days ago I was sharing my music folder to my lan coworckers, and for shure I pressed the wrong button
<duanedesign> after awhile you will start to get used to what the different 'Status; are
<duanedesign> walderrama: ahh i see. Sync on U1 and Share on U1, are very similar
<walderrama> duanedesign, indeed.. well thanx a lot.. now gotta run for a volley game
<duanedesign> have fun
<walderrama> c-ya guys, ... hell of a good support!!
<duanedesign> good to hear
<dubno> duannedesign: am playing with u1sdtool. if I try to --publish-file or --create-folder (only ones Ive tried) I get an exception and traceback.
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470033/
<duanedesign> is that what you get
<dubno> duannedesign: yes - exactly --
<duanedesign> dubno: i think the name is a little decieving. The folder has to exist
<duanedesign> so : mkdir /home/duanedesign/testSync and then u1sdtool --create-folder=/home/duanedesign/testSync  worked
<dubno> duannedesign: exist where? same thing even after creating the folder/file locally and having it appear in U1, (and vice-versa). If i mkdir or touch locally or on U1 I can see results. then run u1sdtool to that same content and still get an error?
<duanedesign> dubno: after running the --create-folder command the folder dhould show up when you do u1sdtool --list-folder
<duanedesign> folders*
<duanedesign>   id=768e01cc-5883-4d2e-a70b-ed8a8ae81eb1 subscribed=True path=/home/duanedesign/testSync
<duanedesign> the --create-folder command id the same as r-click --> Syncronize with Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> is*
<dubno> duannedesign: ok see that - no more exception but I get a "FolderCreateError: UDFs can not be nested "
<duanedesign> dubno: after running the --create-folder command do you see the folder show up at: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<duanedesign> dubno: yeah you dont need to create a UDF inside a UDF
<duanedesign> everything in the UDF will be synced
<dubno> duannedesign: if i do a mkdir inside my U1 folder (locally) yes it does appear on website.  I thought --create-folder is another way to do that? actually I don't even know what a UDF is?  besides the man pages - any other link to more info re this tool?
<duanedesign> dubno: sorry. A UDF is a User Designated Folder
<duanedesign> dubno: that is a folder other than the ~/Ubuntu One folder that you have set to sync with U1
<duanedesign> dubno: it doesnt actually create a folder it just syncs a folder in your home directory that is outside your Ubuntu One folder
<duanedesign> dubno: if you right-click on a folder and select 'Syncronize with Ubuntu One'. That is the same thing as the u1sdtool --create-folder
<dubno> got it!  all working now and I understand. wow. that's amazing!
<dubno> done a few tests
<dubno> happy as larry ;-)
<duanedesign> dubno: the name 'creste folder' is a bit misleading :)
<duanedesign> create*
<dubno> sure
<dubno> i wasn't aware of the right click to share bit either - assumed ubuntu one folder was the only place that was sync'able
<dubno> well this is fantastic - came here for a dumbass question and leave learning a whole new tool!
<duanedesign> dubno: it was on older versions. Just dont confuse Share on Ubuntu One and Sync on Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> dubno: you can share a folder that is already synced with another Ubuntu One user
<dubno> thanks for the assistance - I am being summoned to bed, but I've learnt something today. yip - know the diff.
<duanedesign> ok great
<dubno> it's tools like this that make it very easy to implement some solutions for people that I work with
<duanedesign> good, good
<dubno> I'll be playing with this again very soon, and cheers for making my 1st IRC trip and worthwhile one... (i'll be back :-) )
<duanedesign> definetly some back :)
<duanedesign> come*
<duanedesign> :P
<dubno> for sure. night all
<mkarnicki> beuno: finally found the bug, and pushed the project a little today. I hope to have something to show tomorrow :) I *really* do hope so :)
<mkarnicki> good night everyone!
 * mkarnicki waves
<ajmitch> great, *finally* got my debian install to be added to ubuntuone.
<mandel> good morning!!!
<duanedesign> good morning
<rye> morning all!
<duanedesign> moorning rye
<duanedesign> rye: anything about the unlink of non-empty directory?
<rye> duanedesign, failed to catch verterok yesterday, but will ask facundobatista today re bug #607102 since it looks like something got broken in the way deletes are handled
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "deleted files do not delete on ubuntuone web or other machines (affects: 1) (heat: 553)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607102
<apachelogger> mandel: any progress on kwallet support in desktopcouch?
<mandel> apachelogger, I've taken a look on it, but I need to talk with CardinalFang about it
<apachelogger> ok
<mandel> apachelogger, he is in the states, so I need to wait a couple of hours ;)
<apachelogger> mandel: shall I repoke you? ;) ... I need to talk to vertok anyway ^^
<mandel> apachelogger, can you send me the patch to my mail? that way we do not have to depend on a pastebin
<mandel> apachelogger, you are welcom to repoke when ever you want ;)
<apachelogger> now that I am home I can also make a proper merge request if you want
<mandel> apachelogger, but done worry, that work will be done, we need it for the windows port too
<mandel> apachelogger, I merge request will be better, that way we all can keep track of it, please do
<apachelogger> okies
<duanedesign> DDC/5
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> gotta do that at least once a day :P
<ajmitch> short password :)
<apachelogger> mandel: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/desktopcouch/kwallet-support/+merge/31135
<mandel> apachelogger, awesome, will take a look as soon as CardinalFang has some time, hopefully today
<mandel> apachelogger, he has a lot of work since we are getting close to the deadline
<lalejand> Hi everyone, I have this architecture : Documents > Volei > torneo > 2009. "2009" folder and all the files in it have the green mark. "torneo" and "Volei" have the double circular gray arrow with "!". In the web interface, in my account, "2009" is empty :(
 * mandel goes to have some food to fuel his brain
<lalejand> Hi everyone, I have this architecture : Documents > Volei > torneo > 2009. "2009" folder and all the files in it have the green mark. "torneo" and "Volei" have the double circular gray arrow with "!". In the web interface, in my account, "2009" is empty :(
<Chipaca> lalejand: and ...?
<Chipaca> lalejand: (that sounds fairly normal)
<lalejand> Chipaca : on my computer --> files with green mark in "2009", on web interface --> no files in "2009". I should see the files in 2009 on the web interface isn't it ?
<Chipaca> ah, sorry, I misread. Yes, no, not normal :)
<Chipaca> *sigh*
<Chipaca> lalejand: in a terminal: u1sdtool -s
<lalejand> Chipaca : http://pastebin.com/RBGHngJV
<facundobatista> rye, I'll take a look
<lalejand> Chipaca : no idea on what's happening ?
<Chipaca> lalejand: sorry, I dropped your conversation. Let me look...
<Chipaca> lalejand: what about u1sdtool --waiting-metadata ?
<Chipaca> lalejand: sorry, u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<Chipaca> gah, 2 times
<Chipaca> lalejand: sorry, u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Chipaca> lalejand: ^ this one
<lalejand> Chipaca : http://pastebin.com/CWBX0sm7
<lalejand> Chipaca : (I'm going out for a moment)
<Chipaca> lalejand: sounds like you're out of space in your account?
<Chipaca> lalejand: or, being bitten by a bug
<lalejand> out of space on my HD maybe, it can be that ?
<lalejand> Chipaca : out of space on my HD maybe, it can be that ? I have a U1 50 Go account
<duanedesign> Chipaca: that error looks like bug 596910
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596910 in ubuntuone-client "Latest trunk does not create UDFs (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596910
<Chipaca> not that one, but a variation thereof. lalejand: you're on the nightlies?
<smallfoot-> with UbuntuOne i am vendor lock-in to canonicals proprietary cloud
<smallfoot-> why cant i choose freely what cloud to use?
<mkarnicki> smallfoot-: Because that's one of Canonical ways to pay developers working on Ubuntu. You can always set up your own 'couchDB cloud' and sync data with that. Or, for files, use something like sftp+rsync or something. Your question has popped up quite many times.
<duanedesign> you are free to use the client and protocol code and build your own server solution
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<smallfoot-> oh
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I have probably mentioned a problem I faced recently with authentication. I found the bug and I'm back on track :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: (in my AndroidU1 app)
<smallfoot-> well maybe Canonical can make money using proprietary file formats and DRM too?
<mkarnicki> smallfoot-: you can choose not to use U1 if you don't like it. you're being offensive.
<smallfoot-> so remind me, what is the difference again between Canonical, Microsoft and Apple?
<duanedesign> smallfoot-: DRM?
<mkarnicki> smallfoot-: This is a support/devel channel for Ubuntu One. Please direct such questions in some other channel.
<duanedesign> smallfoot-: all the music in the music store is DRM free
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: that is good :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<smallfoot-> duanedesign, Apple started with some DRM-free too, or so i heard, idk
 * mkarnicki is happily hacking some code
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i made little progress yesterday
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: so i chose a different direction and am hacking away :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that's good I think :) ? on spottify?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: aha, I see
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i have been working on clicompanion
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: well, any direction is good as long as it's forward ^ ^
<duanedesign> right, lol
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: uu, neat!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I think I'll have to clean up my lp project. Before I didn't know much and created milestones without planned releases (would be fine with pre-pre-releases). I guess I'll ask aquarius or somebody about that.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i think i have seen projects that have milestones without releases
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:  the bazaaar project has a ton of series/milestones/releases it is a good one to reference
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: really? cool, I'll have a look at that. Thanks!
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/bzr/+series
<mkarnicki> "Bazaar Integration for Visual Studio" :O impressive
<mkarnicki> I mean, I didn't know guys worked on supporting those tools.
<mkarnicki> aha, tens of inactive milestones
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, can we create the rss feed?
<vds> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> vds, if it works on windows ok
<mandel> vds, let me try
<mandel> vds, on windows it does not work
<mandel> vds, skype?
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, ok, on my way
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: any ideas why would private PackageManager mPM = getPackageManager(); throw a NullPointerException? I have not found any permissions I would need to use..
 * mkarnicki walks the dog
<mkarnicki> oops
<mandel> CardinalFang, can you take a look at this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/desktopcouch/kwallet-support
<lalejand> Chipaca : lalejand: you're on the nightlies? >>> no; I should ?
<Chipaca> lalejand: no, you shouldn't. What version are you on?
<lalejand> Chipaca : wow can I see that ?
<lalejand> Chipaca : "how"
<smallfoot-> ubuntu is hypocratic, it say free software is good and want make free software operating system, then it goes and make vendor lock-in on Ubuntu One cloud
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: Couch as integrated by Ubuntu One puts the user back in control of their data while still having the benefits associated with the cloud
<Chipaca> lalejand: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: there is no vendor lock in; you always have all your data (or as much of it as you want to have)
<lalejand> Chipaca : 1.2.2-0ubuntu2
<Chipaca> hmmm
<smallfoot-> Chipaca, i cant switch cloud provider in UbuntuOneClient from Canonical to some other
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: um... and how would that work?
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: in any case, that's only partially true; you can switch / add sync peers to couch, and you can implement your own funambol, and the only part that isn't switchable is because other people haven't written a server that implements the protocol, which is open and free
<smallfoot-> Chipaca, UbuntoOne client has a addressbar that says which server to connect to, default should one.ubuntu.com, but then i can change it rackspacecloud.com
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: rackspace is IAAS, which is not what we provide at all
<rodrigo_> alecu, nessita: an easy one to review -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/upgrade-on-quota-exceeded/+merge/31159
<rodrigo_> alecu, nessita: and when you have time, 2 others -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/use-a-checkbox-and-an-expander and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/add-contact-on-enter
<smallfoot-> Chipaca, well ppl should be able to change from what you provide to an alternative provider which provides the same
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: they can
<smallfoot-> i dont see how
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: is that an honest question?
<Chipaca> damn, done it again
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: is that a honest question?
<Chipaca> grr
<Chipaca> you chose your haich
<smallfoot-> yes
<vds> mandel: do we still include a manifest in the package we upload to S3?
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: the easy answer is that there is no alternative provider which provides the same, so it's moot for now
<mandel> vds, I believe we just need the rss feed since it has the same info
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: the more complicated answer is that you can switch individual services to individual alternative providers
<vds> mandel: ok just to know from where I need to get the info
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: and that the way you switch each service is different
<mandel> vds, you mean, that you need the infor for the rss feed?
<vds> mandel: yep, I used to open the zio, get the manifest and extract the info from there...
<Chipaca> mandel: Gabriel Galán, te suena?
<vds> mandel: with no manifest I could get the info from command line if they are no where in the package itself
<vds> mandel: I'd say, if it is not too complicated,
<vds> or it doesn;t make any sense at all, to maintain the manifest
<mandel> vds, I can pass it by command line without a problem
<mandel> vds, and should be easier
<vds> mandel: but in the long term we want to automate this process
<vds> mandel: where do we store the info then
<mandel> Chipaca, not right now... why? should he?
<Chipaca> mandel: new contributor, hopefully :)
<mandel> Chipaca, then he should from now on :D
<mandel> Chipaca,  I never heard back from the danish guy.... I talked with him and vds over skype and that was it, I fear I scared him :(
<vds> mandel: Chipaca he pinged me few days ago, I ponged and got no answer
<Chipaca> mandel: vds: that is the nature of volunteer work. Try organizing something at an NGO if you want to feel 10x that pain :)
<smallfoot-> Chipaca, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52641077/ubuntuone.png
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: I understand, and it would be awesome to have that kind of unification, but it's not a reasonable short- (nor even medium-) term goal
<vds> mandel: back to our discussion...?
<smallfoot-> oh
<mandel> vds, yes, tell me
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: we have *so much* other work just to make it work in a huge pile of corner cases, that level of simplicity is a few years away still
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i heard something about OpenStack, that will make cloud be open source
<Chipaca> "cloud" is an empty word
<vds> mandel: I was saying that passing params manually doesn't feet well in automatic building :)
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: the cloud *is* open source
<Chipaca> smallfoot-: or not, depending on what you call the cloud :)
<mandel> vds, nop, but I can tell nant to generate what you need, or pass it, either way
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, you put the requirements, I adapt in that case :P
<vds> mandel: ok I'll make it work and we fix the details later
<mandel> vds, exactly :D
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: well explained Chipaca :)
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: (the smallfoot-'s question)
<mkarnicki> arghh well answered
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: explained also works
<mkarnicki> :)
<lalejand> Chipaca : my version of U1 --> 1.2.2-0ubuntu2
<Chipaca> lalejand: a mystery. Can you do: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<Chipaca> lalejand: and then u1sdtool -c in a separate terminal
<lalejand> Chipaca : done
<Chipaca> lalejand: what is your launchpad username?
<Chipaca> (do you have one?)
<Chipaca> lalejand: otherwise, the email you used to sign up, please :)
<lalejand> Chipaca : launchpad --> lalejand
<Chipaca> hrm
<Chipaca> lalejand: there doesn't seem to be that user in launchpad (nor in ubuntu one), can you doublecheck?
<lalejand> Chipaca : sorry, launchpad says : "You are already logged in as Loïc Alejandro"
<Chipaca> lalejand: if you click on your name next to "log out" (top right corner) you go to lp.net/~<username>
<lalejand> Chipaca : ok sorry again : loic-alejandro
<Chipaca> got it
<vds> mandel: so basically the info we need to have in order to create a new build will all end up in the rss file
<vds> we have two oprions
<vds> I make a script that generates the rss getting the params from the command line (6 params)
<vds> mandel: or we edit the rss manually and then run the script to upload to S3
<mandel> we pass the parameters
<mandel> vds, ^
<mandel> vds, no?
<vds> sure
<vds> we can
<mandel> I really this that we can pass it in params and then see if it is a pain
<mandel> vds, what we need to do know is try to get all those merge proposals done
<vds> mandel: are they all approved?
<mandel> vds, not a single one :(
<mandel> vds, and there are 6 of them...
<vds> mandel: did I approve all of them or you need me to take a look?
<mandel> vds, let me take a look
<mandel> vds, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/systray_integrate_spring not reviewd
<mandel> vds, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_client_tests/+merge/31132 not reviewed
<mandel> vds lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/spanish_installer
<mandel> vds  lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/systray_integrate_update
<mandel> vds  lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ubuntuone_icon
<mandel> vds, all of them excep the systray_icon_core needs you
<vds> woo
<mandel> vds, muffinresearch is also taking a look at the core one
<vds> and sorry I missed that
<mandel> vds, no worries
<mandel> vds, when I'm not doing the installer I go quite fast :)
<mandel> vds, some of them are small or they just add spring.net which i do step by step  because there is a lot of xml
<mullcom_lix> hello
<mullcom_lix> i dont find any information how to use ubuntu one :S
 * mandel goes to the gym to forget about windows...
<vds> mandel_afk: to review this https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/spanish_installer/+merge/30752 you may want a spanish speaker like nessita, alecu or Chipaca ? :)
<mandel_afk> vds, yes :P
<mandel_afk> vds, rodrigo_ already took a look, but he needs a vm
<vds> ah
<vds> right...
<mandel_afk> vds, but I'm afk so I did not see anythin ;)
<vds> :)
<mandel_afk> vds, going to the gym now, laters
<nessita> vds, mandel_afk: I have no operating system other than Ubuntu, can I help the same?
<vds> mandel_afk: could nessita just go trough the xml?
<Chipaca> vds: if you can check that it builds, we can do a visual review :)
<Chipaca> "yeah, looks ok"
<mandel_afk> vds, nessita yes, you just have to check that I did not use my terrible spanish...
<nessita> mandel_afk: where can I check that?
<mandel_afk> I'm not here any more, I swear I'm leaving...
<nessita> ok, send me an email with the info, I'll check
<mandel_afk> nessita, there is just one file to read
<nessita> mandel_afk or vds ^
<mandel_afk> nessita, I'll get it for you ;)
<nessita> great
<mandel_afk> nessita, is this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/spanish_installer/annotate/head:/install/InstallerProject.xml
<mandel_afk> nessita, it was generated by a tool, I usually indent better, sorry
<mandel_afk> nessita, the important thing for you is the second configuration node
<mandel_afk> nessita, from line 24 'til the end
<mandel_afk> nessita, muchas gracias!
<mandel_afk> nessita, a2
<nessita> de nada
<Alco> Hello.  Any news on the resolution of the 500 server error when trying to access Notes?
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I heard you're using famfamfam icons in the WebUI, right? I got them for my app and they don't look so well as in WebUI. Did you get any specific icon pack?
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: umm...
<Chipaca> an excellent question
<Chipaca> let me look :)
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: silk icons
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: what're you using?
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: silk v1.3 . I'll make sure if I don't have some lossy scaling.
<mkarnicki> /s/if//
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: your folder icon does look much crispier, even if I compare WebUI and regular famfamfam downloaded file using gThumb viewer :(
<Chipaca> a ver...
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: links!
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: you mean..?
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I used that one http://www.famfamfam.com/archive/silk-icons-thats-your-lot/
<Chipaca> I mean to the individual icons
<Chipaca> they were just plain famfamfam, I did nothing to them
<Chipaca> any crispification, I blame beuno
<mkarnicki> ^_^
<mkarnicki> I just managed to align them, all in all, looks pretty neat
 * beuno blinks
<beuno> I don't recall making things nicer
 * mkarnicki wonders
<mkarnicki> I'll show you in a sec
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: beuno: http://goo.gl/07sn
<mkarnicki> I'll have to scale them or get lil bigger onces
<mkarnicki> notice the folder icon is not as crispy as in WebUI. and it looks same (not crispy) when I open the file directly. oh well, it's pre-alpha anyway.
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: I think it's the black background that is not helping
<beuno> yeah
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: the icons have a slight black shadow that helps
<beuno> that would be it
<Chipaca> helps bring them out I mean
<mkarnicki> that will be changed.
<Chipaca> and it's lost on this black background
<mkarnicki> that's possible
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: you were right, white background does bring the icons out better.
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: so, if you need the dark background, you know what to do
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: color-invert the images :)
<Chipaca> green folders would look cute :-p
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: hahahah :D
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: we can stick to white background, it'll be consistent with the WebUI ;)
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: beuno: how about that ;) http://goo.gl/u0mm
<beuno> mkarnicki, they look much nicer, huh?  :)
<beuno> I think I like white
<mkarnicki> beuno: and the red filenames/dirnames! ;D
 * beuno high-fives mkarnicki 
<mkarnicki> I thought you'd say 'hey, this looks like WebUI' :D
 * mkarnicki o/ beuno
<mkarnicki> (that's a high-five :D)
<beuno>   \o
 * mkarnicki laughs
<brighty22> hello?
<Pilotat> Why the big files aren't synchronyzed with the server
<Pilotat> @
<Pilotat> ?
<mkarnicki> Pi.. oh, I didn't make it.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: :( they are not very patient
<duanedesign> they are hard to catch. Sometimes they only wait 1-2 minutes
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yup :<
<ajmitch> mkarnicki: you need to start typing your answer before they even ask it
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: that would mean I know the answer to existence of the world ;)
<ajmitch> sure, but that's the price of support on IRC :)
<duanedesign> lol
#ubuntuone 2010-07-29
<Chipaca> dobey: icon_theme.load_icon doesn't, actually, return a usable pixbuf. Not sure why.
<dobey> what is it returning?
<Chipaca> a pixbuf
<dobey> so what is the problem?
<Chipaca> dobey: the pixbuf seems ... I dunno, empty. Looking into it still, but the first thing I did just shows it blank.
<dobey> code?
<Chipaca> 1 sec
<Chipaca> dobey: this is interactive console; I'll pull it out into something I can show you :)
<Chipaca> dobey: give me a minute
<Chipaca> dobey: but
<Chipaca> dobey: first test was in the rb plugin itself
<Chipaca> changed
<Chipaca>         icon = gtk.IconTheme().lookup_icon("ubuntuone", gtk.ICON_SIZE_MENU, 0)
<Chipaca>         icon = gtk.gdk.pixbuf_new_from_file(icon.get_filename())
<Chipaca> to
<Chipaca>         icon = gtk.IconTheme().load_icon("ubuntuone", gtk.ICON_SIZE_MENU, 0)
 * ajmitch is reminded to file a bug agsint against ubuntu-sso-client
<Chipaca> and the menu came up blank
<dobey> Chipaca: s/gtk.ICON_SIZE_MENU/22/
<dobey> err, actually, i think menu is 16
<dobey> so make that 16, not 22
<dobey> or maybe it is 24
<dobey> i forget
<Chipaca> :(
<dobey> but you need to pass an actual pixel size there
<dobey> not an enum value
<dobey> i don't recall atm, if there is a way to convert the enum values to pixel values
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks
<dobey> sure
<dobey> later :)
<Chipaca> gtk.icon_size_from_name
<Chipaca> ... or maybe not
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks anyway; I'll find it now :)
<Chipaca> gtk.icon_size_lookup(gtk.ICON_SIZE_MENU) -> (16, 16)
<Chipaca> :)
<[Dmitry]> hello
<[Dmitry]>  How can I make sure that the directory that I synchronize only available to me?
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: come again?
<[Dmitry]> wat?
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: exactly
<[Dmitry]> If you go through the web it is written who have attained this or that directory?
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: yes
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: each directory has a "this is shared with:" and a list, and you can stop sharing from the same list
<[Dmitry]> ok, thx
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: on the desktop, you can do u1sdtool --list-shared
<[Dmitry]> What me need, thanks
<Chipaca> [Dmitry]: you're welcome
<mkarnicki> Anyone with Android phone to check if http://wiki.ubuntu.com is availible via Android phone :/ ?
<omo_> hello
<duanedesign> hello omo
<mandel> morning!
<ajmitch> hello
<mandel> rodrigo_, thx for the approval of the icons :D
<rodrigo_> mandel, nah, an easy one to review :)
<vds> mandel: I approved all your branches
<vds> mandel: in a couple of hours I should have done with the rss script too
<mandel> vds, I've seen it, I'm fixing an issue related with the bzrignore that Tim mentioned
<mandel> vds, there are duplicated ignores
<lalejand> Hi, I have error lines in the log like this one : 2010-07-29 10:57:12,536 - pyinotify - ERROR - add_watch: cannot watch /home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/OdigiImmo/odigiImmoTotal/sources/odigiImmo/generateurWeb/transformers/.svn/text-base (WD=-1), but syncdaemon-exceptions.log stays empty :(
<lalejand> Hi, I have error lines in the log like this one : 2010-07-29 10:57:12,536 - pyinotify - ERROR - add_watch: cannot watch /home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/OdigiImmo/odigiImmoTotal/sources/odigiImmo/generateurWeb/transformers/.svn/text-base (WD=-1), but syncdaemon-exceptions.log stays empty :( is it normal ?
<duanedes1gn> hello lalejand
<lalejand> duanedes1gn : hi
<duanedes1gn> lalejand: i am having a bit of computer trouble this morning :(
<duanedes1gn> actually my server is. I think rye might be a better help.
<rye> lalejand, hi!
<duanedes1gn> lalejand: have you ever had trouble with a version control directory before?
<duanedes1gn> 09:30 < lalejand> Hi, I have error lines in the log like this one : 2010-07-29 10:57:12,536 -  pyinotify - ERROR - add_watch: cannot watch
<duanedes1gn> /home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/OdigiImmo/odigiImmoTotal/sources/odigiImmo/generateurWeb/transformers/.svn/text-base (WD=-1), but syncdaemon-exceptions.log stays empty :( is it normal ?
<duanedes1gn> rye^^
<duanedes1gn> and good morning
<duanedes1gn> :)
<rye> hmmm
<rye> lalejand, and directory /home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/OdigiImmo/odigiImmoTotal/sources/odigiImmo/generateurWeb/transformers/.svn/text-base  exists, right?
<lalejand> rye : yes, there are 71 .svn-base files in it
<lalejand> rye : and I'm the owner of the text-base folder, everything seems to be ok with it
<rye> lalejand, looking through the code to see where it happens...
<lalejand> rye : ok
<duanedes1gn> This is your bug on the issue lalejand ? bug 608011
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608011
 * duanedes1gn is off to go debug his server....
<duanedes1gn> duanedesign: why arent you working? :P
<lalejand> duanedes1gn : yes, I think it's linked. I had some errors like the one i described here, and I think this makes syncdaemon rescan and rescan and rescan for ever
<duanedesign> yeah! connected
<duanedesign> lalejand: ok, thought i would mention it in case it had any clues to the issue
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok, I added a comment to my bug
<rye> lalejand, what's the value of /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches ?
<rye> hm, it looks like inotify is unable to add watch because there are too many watched directories already
<rye> lalejand, what state is syncdaemon now in?
<lalejand> rye : sudo: /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches: command not found
<lalejand> rye : State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<rye> lalejand, cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches and what distribution are you running?
<lalejand> rye : sorry. 8192, and Lucid
<rye> lalejand, hmmm
<rye> lalejand, could you please try sudo sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches=524288 ?
<rye> lalejand, and restart syncdaemon, the limit looks to be low especially when we are talking about watching source dirs with additional svn directories
<lalejand> rye : u1sdtool -q and then -c ?
<rye> lalejand, yup
<lalejand> rye : sudo sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches=524288 --> fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<rye> lalejand, good
<lalejand> rye : how can I see if everything is going ok now ?
<rye> lalejand, try tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | grep ERROR
<rye> lalejand, and check what's the status of syncdaemon now - u1sdtool --status
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/MXeFhAtt
<rye> lalejand, local rescan... ok, what's the output of find ~/Documents | wc -l ?
<lalejand> rye : 126116
<rye> lalejand, ok, and what's the output of find ~/Documents -type d | wc -l ?
<lalejand> rye : 35645
<rye> lalejand, ok, now we know why that inotify error was happening, max amount of watches was 8k, you have 35k of directories
<lalejand> rye : aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lalejand> rye : this can explain why sd was rescanning and rescanning again and again ?
<lalejand> rye : I'll and this info in the launchpad bug report
<lalejand> "add"
<rye> lalejand, the other concern is the number of files in your directories, when syncdaemon is rescanning your system it adds a watch to every directory, after 8192 directories it stopped adding watches and was not able to do anything, now it will be able to do anything but local rescan can take really long time
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> rye : one question is that make an increase of the use of my HD space ? because I noticed that since I began to sync with U1, my / partition is running out of space !
<rye> lalejand, anyway you might need to add fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<lalejand> rye : tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | grep ERROR is stuck
<rye> lalejand, you can Ctrl+C it
<rye> lalejand, does / partition contain /home ?
<lalejand> rye : no, these are separated partitions
<lalejand> rye : you can Ctrl+C it >>> ok, but is it normal that it is stuck ?
<lalejand> rye : anyway you might need to add fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288 to /etc/sysctl.conf >>> ok, why the limit is so low my default ?
<rye> lalejand, "tail" command will watch the file and output lines as they appear, since no lines appear that satisfy "grep" condition, it just sits there
<rye> lalejand, ubuntuone does not store any data outside of your /home partition within ~/.cache/ubuntuone and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/
<lalejand> rye : ok, and ok
<lalejand> rye : cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | grep ERROR >>> nothing :))))))
<duanedesign> \o/
<lalejand> rye : is_connected: False and is_online: False in status. is it normal (still doing local-rescan)
<rye> lalejand, 126116 files to scan :(
<lalejand> rye : ok. Normal I imagine
<duanedesign> rye: have you watched any of the llive stream from GUADEC?
<rye> duanedesign, i am afraid no
<duanedesign> hmm. trying to the open source codec WebM working
<duanedesign> trying to get the*
<rye> duanedesign, do you have the special mozilla build?
<duanedesign> rye: i was trying to use opera
<duanedesign> rye: maybe i will try the nightly mozilla build
<serbanrazvan85> hellow
<serbanrazvan85> i have problem with dowloading paid music from ubuntu music store
<serbanrazvan85> c u help?
<rye> serbanrazvan85, hi, is the music available in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<serbanrazvan85> nop
<serbanrazvan85> is with "try downloading again" status on rythembox
<serbanrazvan85> after i use that link is "qued" stais like that
<rye> serbanrazvan85, so it is not "Transferring to your storage", it is queued, right?
<serbanrazvan85> right
<rye> serbanrazvan85, ok, let me poke the persons responsible
<serbanrazvan85> ok 10x!
<rye> serbanrazvan85, can I have the email address you used to register with ubuntu sso / launchpad ?
<serbanrazvan85> serbanrazvan85@gmail.com
<rye> serbanrazvan85, is that happening for a single album/track or several, could you please quote the title of at least one song that has such issue?
<serbanrazvan85> several tracks Indian Rose - Henner Hoier & The Rivets and Indian Sunrise - Henner Hoier & The Rivets
<duanedesign> rye: the firefox nightly is playing the guadec stream :)
<rye> serbanrazvan85, is it possible for you to download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info and run it in the terminal - it will output the Id that we will need to identify the downloads
<rye> serbanrazvan85, cancelling the previous request
<rye> serbanrazvan85, the logs are being synced to see what has happened. I will update you once more information is available
<serbanrazvan85> rye, is this a sh script?
<rye> serbanrazvan85, yes, that's a script but python one, and you no longer need to run that, required infor was found and they are investigating
<serbanrazvan85> ok
<vds> mandel: lp:~vds/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_rss ready for review
<mandel> vds, on my way
<mandel> vds, didi you propose a merge?
<vds> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vds/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_rss/+merge/31272
<mandel> vds, I'm taking a look at it
 * rodrigo_ gets his Chipaca hat
<rodrigo_> standup in mumble in 10 minutes
<dobey> ajmitch: ugh. you see, if you're not using networkmanager, you should stop the service from running. it's sort of like "ubuntu assumes the kernel controls the hardware, but i'm actually running it on top of Windows, so it doesn't" :)
<mkarnicki> Hi guys
<bladernr_> morning all
<bladernr_> Can someone remind me of the syntax in the u1 config to turn on debug logging?
<bladernr_> U1SD frequently chews up vast amounts of RAM, and the last time this happened, it cleared up before I could get any useful logging info...
<serbanrazvan85> rye, any news?
<bladernr_> right now, syncdaemon is using up 2.8GB of resident ram
<rye> serbanrazvan85, the issue appears to be at the music providers system, the requested files cannot be retrieved by our system
<rye> bladernr_, you can run ubuntuone-syncdaemon with --debug switch - that will output all the logs to stdout
<bladernr_> rye:  ok... will that also dump the info to a file that can be parsed afterwards?
<rye> bladernr_, /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > logfile.txt and in another terminal - u1sdtool --connect
<bladernr_> rye: gotcha.  Thanks
<rye> serbanrazvan85, no action required from your side for now
<serbanrazvan85> rye, i'll expect an email from your team when everything is ok?
<rye> serbanrazvan85, let me file a bug report for you and subscribe you to that bug report
<serbanrazvan85> rye, let me know when you will do that pls
<rodrigo_> alecu, nessita: branches are https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/upgrade-on-quota-exceeded https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/use-a-checkbox-and-an-expander and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/add-contact-on-enter
<nessita> rodrigo_: ack
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: don't forget my review pliz! :-)
<mkarnicki> guys, what's the convention to name bugs on lp? say, in a changelog. "bug fixed lp:#123123" ? or lp:123123 ?
<dobey> mkarnicki: in debian/changelog you mean?
<mkarnicki> dobey: actually it's my app changelog, but I want to use the proper convention
<mkarnicki> dobey: I think there was some "lp:_____" pattern
<dobey> mkarnicki: we don't maintain project changelogs outside of what "bzr log" has, and bzr uses revision properties for storing bug links
<mkarnicki> dobey: is there a way to say bzr that this commit fixes a bug? there was, right?
<dobey> in debian/changelog for things like SRUs, we have entries like "* Fixed a typo in the UI (LP: #443253)" for example
<mkarnicki> aa, right. that was it
<dobey> mkarnicki: bzr commit --fixes=lp:$bugnumber
<mkarnicki> lovely, thanks dobey !
<mkarnicki> dobey: can I use multiple --fixes if there are more fixes or it's comma separated or something?
<dobey> you pass the arg multiple times for multiple bugs
<mkarnicki> dobey: just found bzr help bugs. thanks!!
<mkarnicki> dobey: last question, if I may ;) If a problem is listed in 'Known issues' in a particular sofware version, should we remove or leave a bug report relating to such known issue?
<mkarnicki> dobey: (a bug has been filed after publishing known issues in the changelog)
<dobey> i guess you should probably remove it, or note that it's been fixed, and which version it was fixed in, and perhaps remove it later
<mkarnicki> ok. since it's in 'Known issues' I guess I'll remove it then.
<rye> hm
<rye> lp accounts != sso accounts?
<beuno> rye, yes-ish
<lalejand> Hi, I was navigating in my synced folders with nautilus, nautilus suddenly crashed, and now I have is see in nautilus that no folder is synced : I have the "sync to U1" option on right click on a synced folder
<lalejand> u1sdtool --list-folder shows me 2 folders : OK
<lalejand> why is nautilus doing wrong ?
<lalejand> Hi, I was navigating in my synced folders with nautilus, nautilus suddenly crashed, and now is see in nautilus that no folder is synced : on my already synced folders I have the "sync to U1" option on right click :/
<rye> lalejand, hi, so you don't have any ubuntuone-related options in nautilus ?
<lalejand> rye : yes I have. only "sync to U1" as if it wasn't synced
<rye> lalejand, what's the status of u1sdtool --status ?
<rye> but this is clearly nautilus plugin issue
<mkarnicki> beuno-lunch: Hey beuno. I read your log submission. It looks as if files didn't finish download (but they were downloading). If you do Menu->EXit or «back» button  to leave the app, on app start (onCreate) should reset incomplete downloads.
<mkarnicki> beuno-lunch: let me know if you can get your files properly :)
<lalejand> rye : for example --> click right on Documents --> see "sync to U1" option, while u1sdtool --list-folder --> ... subscribed=True path=/home/lalejand/Documents !
<rye> lalejand, could you please try resetting nautilus - nautilus -q
<lalejand> rye : but this is clearly nautilus plugin issue >>> yes, what can I do ? I may be dangerous, what would happens if I "re-sync" my folder while it's already synced  !?
<rye> lalejand, it will simply be rejected - u1sdtool --create-folder=/home/rtg/Documents -> FolderCreateError: UDFs can not be nested (path=/home/rtg/Documents)
<rye> but the message is not really great
<lalejand> rye : resetted nautilus, and relaunched it --> same problem
<lalejand> rye : Documents appears like it wasn't synced
<rye> lalejand, what does ubuntuone-preferences say?
<lalejand> rye : syncing
<lalejand> rye : you are talking about the preference window right ?
<rye> lalejand, yup, have you updated your system recently (i e before nautilus crashed) ?
<lalejand> rye : today, nothing
<rye> lalejand, could you please try u1sdtool --info $HOME/Documents ?
<rye> lalejand, it should output some info about that folder, if that works, there is definitely an issue with ubuntuone-nautilus plugin
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/G23vcrx2
<rye> lalejand, you are running lucid, right?
<lalejand> rye : yes
<rye> lalejand, when you enter ~/Ubuntu One directory is there a navigation bar saying "Ubuntu One File Sharing" ?
<lalejand> rye : /home/lalejand/Ubuntu One --> yes, /home/lalejand/Documents --> No
<blendmaster1024_> is there a max filesize for ubu one?
<lalejand> rye : "when you enter ~/Ubuntu One directory is there a navigation bar saying "Ubuntu One File Sharing" ?" >>> /home/lalejand/Ubuntu One --> YES, /home/lalejand/Documents --> NO
<rye> lalejand, are emblems present in Ubuntu One folders?
<rye> lalejand, * "Ubuntu One" folder
<lalejand> rye : on /home/lalejand/Ubuntu One --> YES, /home/lalejand/Documents --> NO
<rye> rodrigo_, question - after nautilus crash lalejand got ubuntuone-nautilus plugin broken in a way that it does not display menu entries, emblems on UDFs, Ubuntu One folder emblems work fine, list-folders gives correct list of UDFs
<rye> lalejand, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lalejand> rye : cat ~/.xsession-errors gives me something too long, how can I do ?
<rye> lalejand, you can install pastebinit application from the repository, then it all ends up being simply pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/ycxVgktX
<rye> lalejand, could you please check whether there is a crash report in /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus.*.crash ? xsession-errors contain information that something crashed but no idea what actually happened
 * mandel needs to run to forget!
<lalejand> rye : _usr_bin_nautilus.1001.crash
<rye> lalejand, could you please try making it into a bug repot - sudo apport-cli /var/crash/ _usr_bin_nautilus.1001.crash ?
<lalejand> rye : if I double-click on it, it says that I don't have enough memory
<rye> lalejand, no, that will be a huge dump probably
<rye> doubleclick? hmm
<lalejand> rye : here is it's content : http://pastebin.com/VUkNLgTg
<rye> hm, no stack trace
<rye> lalejand, are emblems present in subdirectories of DOcuments folder?
<lalejand> rye : no, not a single U1 emblem in any subdirectory or file
<rye> lalejand, i believe i finally know what has happened,
<rye> lalejand, could you please do grep MARK  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 1
<lalejand> rye : 2010-07-29 19:34:10,081 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 124631; content: 90380; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=7709532 miss=487926) ----
<rye> lalejand, metadata queu is still 124K items and somewhere in that queue there is a request from the nautilus plugin to refresh the list of UDFs, since it is not yet executed, nautilus does not know about that UDF
<lalejand> rye : in other terms, I have to wait for sync to be totally done for nautilus to show things properly ?
<rye> lalejand, this is correct
<james_w> Hi, I just bought something in the music store in banshee and I have a page with links to download, rather than a status page on the download via the file sync that I seem to remember getting last time. Is that a known issue? am I remembering wrong?
<lalejand> rye : ok. Behavior a bit confusing isn't it ?
<rye> lalejand, based on the fact it took hours for me to guess the behavior - yes, it is very confusing, I will file the bug report because this does not look quite right
<lalejand> rye : thanks a lot for your help :) You are a very good bug seeker ;)
<rye> lalejand, but u1sdtool --list-folders returns immediately, right?
<lalejand> rye : yes, half a second
<lalejand> or less
<lalejand> rye : I have the debug thing activated. How do I deactivate it ? (ex : 2010-07-29 19:57:43,358 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.QueueManager - DEBUG - In WORKING_ON_BOTH: running META_QUEUE)
<rye> lalejand, i believe there is a debug switched in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf - could you please check there?
<lalejand> rye : level = DEBUG ?
<rye> lalejand, yes
<lalejand> rye : just adding # before is ok ?
<rye> lalejand, yes, but you will need to restart syncdaemon which will then take a while to return to the same state
<lalejand> rye : I will wait :°
<[J|F]> Are there specific problems with using Ubuntu One with lots of tiny files?
<[J|F]> honk
<beuno> [J|F], how many files?
<beuno> a huge amount of them will make it very slow
<beuno> huge being maybe 50-100k
<[J|F]> Oh, but a few thousands of files should be ok?
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> it takes a while because we haven't enabled bulk operations yet
<beuno> so you get a roundtrip per file
<[J|F]> Ah.
<beuno> there are a lot of performance improvements going itno Maverick
<beuno> not sure which ones relate to the many-files problem
<beuno> facundobatista would know
<[J|F]> I kind of wish I could upload a big .tar.gz file and decompress it "on the server".  But I guess that breaks the whole point of Ubuntu One.
<beuno> well, doing that ia the web ui is something we want to do
<beuno> on the desktop-side of things, we want the dsktop client to be smart enough to do bluk uploads very quickly  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: were you able to get your files with AndroidU1?
<beuno> mkarnicki, have not had a spare minute to play with it yet
<mkarnicki> beuno: I understand, no problem.
<nilsma> are there any reason why i shouldnt be able to sync firefox bookmarks via ubuntuone from ubuntu to lubuntu?
<beuno> nilsma, couchdb replication is currently disabled
<beuno> so they wouldn't get across
<nilsma> i see, thank you for clarifying :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I pimped my login, too hehe ;] http://goo.gl/LcZF
<james_w> Hi, I just bought something in the music store in banshee and I have a page with links to download, rather than a status page on the download via the file sync that I seem to remember getting last time. Is that a known issue? am I remembering wrong?
<duanedesign> james_w: hello
<james_w> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> james_w: i am testing bansheee MS locally
<duanedesign> james_w: so the page you got wasnt 'Your Downloads'?
<james_w> duanedesign: it was
<duanedesign> http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/SS.png
<duanedesign> that is what i got. My latest purchase on top
<james_w> yeah, that's a different page from what I got
<james_w> that's the one I expected
<duanedesign> james_w: did the songs show up  at https://one.ubuntu.com/files  under purchased music?
<james_w> no
<james_w> so it seems likely it was just a bug that hit me. I'll go file one, thanks.
<duanedesign> james_w: pfibiger might be able to help you with your music store issue.
<duanedesign> if you post your bug here after you file it.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: did you also mentioned having an Android powered phone :)?
<mkarnicki> arggs did you *mention
<mkarnicki> *lol that was supposed to be arghh. I'm making typos
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i dont. Dont tell anyone...<whisper>I have an iphone</whisper>
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:  do you have something to test?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: no worries, I may write the same thing for the iFunky when I'm done with Android ;D
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1/ see the changelog, download availible under QR code
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: some screens are here http://goo.gl/n2Dv
<duanedesign> i dont know objective-C but i saw there is a python port pyObjC. i wonder how that is
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: :O interesting
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I don't know either. and 3 months ago I had no clue about Android ;)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: that looks awesome!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I know C/C++, and obj-C is with funny [ brackets additions ] :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks ! :)
<paulo> I can delete bookmarks that are available on my ubuntu one?
<jblount> paulo: You can delete them, but you can not from the web interface (yet).
<duanedesign> paulo: you would just remove them like a regular bookmark
<duanedesign> paulo: and bookmark sync is currently down. You can get the latest on the status of the services at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<paulo> I tried removel by Firefox itself, but when I open the browser again they appear!!
<duanedesign> hmm
<paulo> then this may be why the contacts back when I restart firefox?
<duanedesign> it should still remove the bookmark from your computer that you deleted it on
<duanedesign> it just will not remove from your 'other' computers
<paulo> I just got a computer registered in ubuntu one.
<paulo> imagine how the service is out when I delete them in firefox actually does not delete the cloud since the service is offline I am correct?
<duanedesign> paulo: correct
<duanedesign> if you delete them in firefox, it will be deleted from that computer and the CouchDB on that computer. Once the bookmark sync is turned back on then they will be deleted from your other computers
<duanedesign> paulo: here are some good guides for setting up the different services https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<paulo> thanks
<paulo> +)
<paulo> =)
<cwraig> hi all,has there been any progress on a mac or windows implementation, i would be happy to test development code on either platform
<ajmitch> from what I was reading on launchpad, there is work being done on a windows implementation
<ajmitch> I don't know if there's anything testable on it at the moment, all I know is that it exists :)
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: you around :)?
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: I'd be happy if you could test drive latest version :) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1 - you'll find the QR code
<funkyHat> mkarnicki: yep
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: cool!
#ubuntuone 2010-07-30
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: I could not withhold myself from fixing it ;d version 0.2.15pa1 should fix the problem. Night!
<mandel_> morning!
<duanedesign> good morning
<zyga> hello
<zyga> does ubuntu one keep a log file of what it's doing
<zyga> I noticed it started marking one folder as .u1conflict
<zyga> I have no idea why that is happening
<zyga> or what can I do to resolve the problem
<zyga> if I just rename it back u1 will rename it to .u1conflict
<zyga> I've filed this as https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/611601
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611601 in ubuntuone-client "Folder keeps changing to .u1conflict (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> zyga: hello
<zyga> duanedesign, hell
<zyga> hello :-)
<duanedesign> :)
<zyga> heat 6? that's odd
<zyga> anyway
<duanedesign> zyga: trying to open the bug now
<duanedesign> zyga: what type of file is it?
<duanedesign> having trouble opening the bug
<zyga> duanedesign, it's a directory
<zyga> with several files inside
<zyga> it's my .vim directory actually (a copy in ~/Ubuntu One/
<zyga> duanedesign, what kind of trouble do you have?
<duanedesign> ok got it :)
<duanedesign> zyga: are running Lucid or Karmic?
<zyga> duanedesign, lucid, i386
<duanedesign> zyga: have you had another user account on that machine?
<zyga> duanedesign, no
<zyga> duanedesign, I had to reinstall this machine after HDD accident
<zyga> duanedesign, so it's really quite new, under three weeks
<zyga> duanedesign, how can I help you debug this issue?
<duanedesign> zyga: mightbe some clues to the issue in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> if you could attach it to the bug report
<zyga> okay
<zyga> I'll redo the operation to make sure the log will have a chance to include it
<duanedesign> zyga: you might add debug to the syncdaemon.conf
<zyga> duanedesign, how exactly?
<zyga> duanedesign, I added syncdaemon.log to the bug report just now
<duanedesign> echo -e "[logging]\nlevel = DEBUG" > ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<zyga> reconfiguring...
<duanedesign> that command will add the lines [logging] Debug to your conf file and restart the syncdaemon
<zyga> loots of things :-)
<zyga> yeah I understand what it does
<duanedesign> ;)
<zyga> I'll wait syncdaemon to settle down and redo the conflicting operation
<duanedesign> zyga: is this your working .vim folder
<zyga> no, to be exact it's a copy I keep in ~/Ubuntu One/DotFiles/dot-vim
<duanedesign> zyga: not a copy of your .vim but the one vim uses while in operation
<zyga> I have a symlink to ~/.vim
<zyga> yes
<zyga> vim is using this
<duanedesign> is the symlink in the Ubuntu One folder? or is the symlink ~/.vim
<zyga> I had this setup for months
<zyga> the latter
<duanedesign> ok
<zyga> it's in ~/ and points to ~/Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> zyga: ok. trying to duplicate it locally
<zyga> ok, my client is still working on metadata
<zyga> I wonder if it's okay to redo the operation now or should I wait till it finishes
<zyga> idle, recreating the incident now
<duanedesign> i am thinking the file is changing between writing the metadata and uploading the file
<zyga> got it
<zyga> I don't think that's possible, who would modify it
<duanedesign> vim?
<duanedesign> aquarius: ping
<zyga> vim is not running now
<aquarius> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> zyga: ok.
<zyga> new log file uploaded to the bug report
<duanedesign> aquarius: hello. I am helping zyga
<duanedesign> bug 611601
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611601 in ubuntuone-client "Folder keeps changing to .u1conflict (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611601
 * aquarius reads the bug report
<aquarius> hm, internal error :(
<duanedesign> yeah :(
<zyga> is that server side kaboom that got reported to the client?
<aquarius> yes.
<zyga> mmm
<aquarius> I don't know how to debug an internal error; that's a file sync team thing.
<zyga> can you look up the exception on your side?
<aquarius> zyga, try copying your vim folder to somewhere else in ~/Ubuntu One (this is a temporary fix)
<zyga> yeah :-)
<aquarius> so to ~/Ubuntu One/Dotfiles/dot-vim-new
<aquarius> let that sync
<aquarius> and then symlink .vim to that
<zyga> mmm okay
<duanedesign> it is a symlink at ~/.vim that points to the Ubuntu One folder
<aquarius> something internally has obviously got confused.
<zyga> just for the record, I work at canonical so if you need any help with this I'm cool with spending time on this
<zyga> BTW, just looking at the log file, when it says "got %r ... " isn't it a typo in the python code somewhere?
<zyga> it should have used something there, not %r ;-)
<duanedesign> zyga: thanks zyga. that makes my explanation of the simple commands funny :)
<zyga> :D
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
 * duanedesign just watched a couple good sessions on Tracker streaming from guadec
<duanedesign> rye: have you ever heard of such a thing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540716
<duanedesign> i was just going to recommend they file a bug. Easier to get logs and such that way.
<rye> duanedesign, let me check
<rye> hm, my syncdaemon stopped autoconnecting
<rye> 2010-07-29 23:35:03,277 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<rye> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye> Failure: exceptions.StandardError: The server doesn't have the requested capabilities
<rye> no, that's not it
 * rye needs to wake up
<rye> duanedesign, just uploaded 23Mb
<duanedesign> i thought i remember someone saying the maximum file size was rather large
<duanedesign> rye: also i wanted to confirm, because it has been so long since i set up my Ubuntu ONe setup.
<duanedesign> Tomboy requires seperate authorization?
<duanedesign> that is correct?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, tomboy uses separate oauth tokens
<duanedesign> rye: kk, thanks
<hebz0rl> is there a working way to run the ubuntuone client on debian lenny?
<and471> sorry if this is in the wrong channel, but:
<and471> on this page https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account
<and471> is there a way to pre-populate the email address field
<and471> ie. https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account?email=joe@bloggs.com
<rye> and471, https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account?email=1234 seems to be working
<and471> rye, oh .. well that is embarassing...
<and471> rye, thanks :D
<rye> :)
<rye> and471, you are very welcome
 * mandel needs coffee to be normal again
<mandel> Chipaca, which num?
<mkarnicki> aquarius: hey aq, please have a look at mail response I sent you
<aquarius> mkarnicki, hey
<mkarnicki> aquarius: hi :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: I'm sorry for the jerky list :< some ideas awaiting in the mail.
<aquarius> the jerkiness was option (1) -- the list appeared, and I tried scrolling it and it was jerky (or ignored my attempts to scroll it at all). Once it had completely loaded, scrolling was not jerky
<mkarnicki> right. was that list really long?
<aquarius> my list's pretty long. I have a lot of stuff in U1 :)
<mkarnicki> no wonder you have :D
<mkarnicki> well.. it's a combination of Client filling content provider, and Cursor fetching that data from the content provider into the list
<aquarius> completely understand your argument about two-clicks to load. Can I suggest, instead of a "X is downloading" toast, putting "downloading" on the actual item itself? and then replacing "downloading" with the download time once it's done?
<mkarnicki> the list itself is implemented well, along suggested Android optimizations
<aquarius> (better, maybe: "downloaded 2 days ago" or similar, rather than a time?)
<mkarnicki> aha, on the item
<mkarnicki> yea, there was an idea to put such stuff on items themselves
 * mkarnicki thinks about complexity
<aquarius> I figured it'd be easy because you're already putting the last-downloaded-time on the item once it's downloaded, no?
<mkarnicki> for sure, it's doable. but I wonder if I should fix that now, or work on uploading. I think the latter, shouldn't I?
<aquarius> depends how long it'll take
<mkarnicki> aquarius: yea! the time is customizable, it's a timestamp
<aquarius> having a really, really nice download/browse experience would be cool :)
<aquarius> because then you could do a release and say: this is a working program
<aquarius> (it's only for browsing and downloading, though)
<mkarnicki> perfectly understood
<aquarius> and then do uploads next
<mkarnicki> I shall look into the source and say how long it will take, ok :)?
<aquarius> so you can take the "omg it is pre-alpha beware!!" sticker off it for a bit ;)
<mkarnicki> hahahh
<mkarnicki> I see, that would make sense ;)
 * mkarnicki loved the pre-alpha phase hahah
<mkarnicki> it was an excuse for any possible bugs ;> but you're right
 * mkarnicki laughs
<mkarnicki> I'll let you know in a while.
<mkarnicki> aquarius: if it's necessary, we can upload the schedule on the proposal (that's a legit action), we'll see.
<mkarnicki> aquarius: gimme 20 min
<mkarnicki> aquarius: oh man, I misunderstood you. I was already thinking about some kind of emblems etc. this should be trivial
<mkarnicki> aquarius: I'm on it
<aquarius> :)
<rye> We have an issue on sso which may be preventing some of your users from logging in to the u1 web interface
<rye> Workaround: Ask an affected user to log in to https://launchpad.net/ with the same credentials as they use for u1
<mkarnicki> beuno-lunch: bon apetit :) hit me up when you've finished :)
 * mandel_ is going to the park to run after the squirrels 
<beuno> mkarnicki, finished, but on a call
<beuno> will ping you after
<mkarnicki> beuno: ok
<beuno> mkarnicki, hi
<mkarnicki> hi beuno , let's priv
<beuno> verterok, ping
<beuno> can you go to wiki.ubuntu.com from your G1 real quick
<verterok> beuno: pong
<verterok> beuno: in case it matters: my G1 is now @ Froyo \o/
<mkarnicki> verterok: \o/
 * verterok hugs his rooted G1
<beuno> verterok, wooooo
<beuno> congrats!
<verterok> beuno: using default browser?
<verterok> beuno: I'm in
<beuno> yes
<beuno> ok
<mkarnicki> :/
<beuno> so it 2.2 is fine
<mkarnicki> that means 2.1 problem
<beuno> anyone around with an android 2.1 phone?
<mkarnicki> thanks verterok
<verterok> mkarnicki: np :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: we're trying to pinpoint a 'certificate' issue (2.1 phones can't access wiki.ubuntu.com)
<mkarnicki> or 2.1 issue (Certificate is probably legit ;d )
<beuno> mkarnicki, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1456655.html
<verterok> mkarnicki, beuno: what about using the emulator?
<beuno> mkarnicki, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/566728
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566728 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Official Ubuntu Documentation wiki pages Inaccessible from Android (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New]
<mkarnicki> beuno: /me reading the read
<beuno> verterok, someone else with a phone with 2.1 has this problem
<mkarnicki> argh :<
<mkarnicki> thanks beuno
<mkarnicki> I'll subscribe
<verterok> beuno, mkarnicki: ok, but what about using a 2.1 emulator to test :)
<mkarnicki> I can try that in a sec
<beuno> verterok, ah, good point
<mkarnicki> beuno: looks like somebody found the problem, see bottom of the bug report you pasted.
<beuno> yeah, I wonder if I can report that
 * mkarnicki launches 2.1 emulator
 * mkarnicki changes network connection
<bladernr_> Hey... anyone know anything about bug 568453 ??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568453 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[lucid beta2] Ubuntuone-syncdaemon using enormous amounts of ram (affects: 2) (heat: 44)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568453
<bladernr_> I opened that back during the Lucid beta and started seeing it again in the last couple of weeks... I finally got a run with some debug logs, but the debug log itself is almost 500MB...
<bladernr_> that was created by starting syncdaemon with --debug and pointing the output to a file...
<bladernr_> I also have a tarball of the .cache/ubuntuone/log directory, and THAT one is 42MB in size.
<bladernr_> so what do I need to do with this?  I am going to have to just kill U1 for good as I can't just keep restarting it every few hours when it decides to eat up 80% of my RAM
<duanedesign> hello bladernr_
<mkarnicki> oops, was I offline for long?
<bladernr_> hey duanedesign ... been a while (I think we've chatted before)
 * mkarnicki resends last msg
<mkarnicki> beuno: wiki.ubuntu.com not accessible from 2.0.1 on the emulator
<duanedesign> bladernr_: did you get the 0 value for write_limit changed in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<mkarnicki> beuno: you know Ubuntu design team irc channel?
<beuno> mkarnicki, they don't have a public one
<mkarnicki> oh :<
<mkarnicki> I'll check out lp, they must have a group or something. I need to contact them.
<mkarnicki> found, canonical-ux team
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  sorry, didn't catch your reply till just now... my writelimit is set to -1 (maybe rye set that when he was looking at it during UDS??)
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  or perhaps that was changed in an update... not sure which
<duanedesign> bladernr_: that is a bug
<duanedesign> bladernr_:  set it to 2048
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  gotcha... I'll do that and see what happens.
<bladernr_> hrmmm... but if on=false is set, does it really matter what writelimit is set to?
<duanedesign> yes
<bladernr_> ahhh... ok.
<duanedesign> bladernr_:  you can quit the syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> bladernr_: fix the number, or better yet just throw the file away. When you launch Ubuntu One it will be rec reated
<bladernr_> it's running and logging.
<bladernr_> it has to run 4 or 5 hours before any real trouble starts though, so I'll get back to ya when I can (or if I don't, assume that fixed it)
<bladernr_> heh
<duanedesign> bladernr_: can you check the file to see if saved the right settings
<duanedesign> cat ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<bladernr_> yeah, gimme a sec
<bladernr_> [bandwidth_throttling]
<bladernr_> read_limit = 2097152
<bladernr_> write_limit = 2048
<bladernr_> on = False
<duanedesign> bladernr_: looks good
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  cool :) It's doing a local recan now, so like I said earlier, I won't know if this happens for several hours (usually about 4 - 5) but I'll keep monitoring it
<duanedesign> bladernr_: ok look forward to hearing how it goes
<duanedesign> bladernr_: if i am not in just leave me a message and i will se it when i get back to my computer
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  will do! thanks for the help
#ubuntuone 2010-07-31
<Mahjongg> hello, what does synchronizing a folder do?
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  Ok... it did it again, even with writelimit set to 2048.  The constant I seem to be finding is that syncdaemon loses it's connection to the cloud... at least, once I notice that syncdaemon is killing my system, the last debug messages are connection error messages.
<Mahjongg> what is the differenc ebetween storing and sync'ing?
<Mahjongg> Does syncing keep only the tree structure?
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: sync means it copies between all your computers
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: so if you delete a file in your Ubuntu One folder on computer A it will also be deleted on Computer B
<Chipaca> Mahjongg: I'm going out right now, but your issue is "interesting". Could you file a bug report?
<duanedesign> bladernr_: could you attach the latest syncdaemon.log and syncdaemon-exception.log to the bug report. I realize the while log folder is 500MB but a DEBUG log would be helpful
<Naznaz> hi i got a really sad question: I'm trying to set up Ubuntu One and the installation guide says "click the Add this Computer button." ... but where exactly is this button?
<Naznaz> And how can I tell my ubuntu one client my login data?
<kermiac_> Naznaz: http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<Naznaz> kermiac, wow, thanks a lot
<Naznaz> yes it's working now, thank you
<mkarnicki> good morning
<duanedesign> Naznaz: just FYI, the contact sync is currently off for maintenance. You can get the latest on the status of the services at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<duanedesign> morning mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign !
<mkarnicki> how are things?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: good. Waiting for launchpad to build some packages for my PPA
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: did you solve that pending problem of yours, with spottify I guess.. ? or was it not spottify
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: great :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: you mean stipple?
<Naznaz> thank you :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: argh, stipple. where did I get that spottify o_O
<duanedesign> Naznaz: i figured as you are setting things you might notice that :) Hopefully thay will have that back on soon
<Naznaz> :) yes, thanks
<duanedesign> Naznaz: also another good link is this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<duanedesign> Naznaz: that will help you get all the wervices set up on your computer
<Naznaz> I was there but didn't see it :) thanks
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: I struggled with TreeStores in pyGTK. Eventually I ended up just keeping the ListStore but adding a search feature
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: it was for clicompanion
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=194
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh right, sorry. GTK TreeLists are a headache in C
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: cool =)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yes i had it working, all excepth the 'remove command' feature. Couldnt figure out how to get the children rows to be iterated over and written to the flat file I use to store the commands.
<duanedesign> but it turns out the solution I ended up with, I think, is better
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I didn't have to try it out yet, though :<
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I could tell you how I iterated over TreeList rows, but in C
<mkarnicki> however, you've got the solution already :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: yo, could you test a lil thing on AndroidU1 for me?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i might take you  up on that some day :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I'll be happy to help :)
<alex_> hi
<alex_> HELLO!!!!
<mkarnicki> alex_: just ask your question, don't expect everybody will say hi, there's too many of us to say hi at once ;)
<alex_> oh
<alex_> sorry
<mkarnicki> alex_: np ;)
<alex_> will it auto sync my stuff?
<mkarnicki> alex_: will what? Ubuntu One?
<mkarnicki> alex_: what stuff?
<mkarnicki> alex_: Ubuntu One (I presume) let's you synchronize your files among your computers using Ubuntu One
<mkarnicki> alex_: and yes, it does that automatically, whenever you have connection availible.
<alex_> ok thanks
<alex_> :)
<mkarnicki> alex_: np :) you might want to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<mkarnicki> alex_: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<alex_> ok thanks
<mkarnicki> you're welcome
<alex_> im off now then
<alex_> thanks
<mkarnicki> np
<Mahjongg> Chipaca, my issue?
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: he might of been talking about  bladernr_ issue
<Mahjongg> oh, all right
<duanedesign> if so Chipaca bladernr_ is suffering from bug 568453
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568453 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[lucid beta2] Ubuntuone-syncdaemon using enormous amounts of ram (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568453
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: everything running ok with you?
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, I wasn't aware that if sync feature was not used, if a file is deleted from ubuntuone folder on PC A that the same file on PC B was not deleted. So for a full directory synchronization I have to put files in ubuntuone folder and choose synchronize on ubuntuone?
<Mahjongg> I cannot see the sync on ubuntuone option in the context menu for a folder in UbuntoOne folder, though
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: all folders in the Ubuntu ONe folder are automatically syncronized
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: you can set any folder in your $Home to sync with Ubuntu OnE
<Mahjongg> without copying it on the cloud?
<duanedesign> these are called User Designated Folders (UDF)
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: Ubuntu One autonatically copies the files to the cloud and to your other computers on your Ubuntu One account
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: if you right-click a folder and select 'Sync With Ubuntu One' it will sync to the cloud and then to your other computers
<Mahjongg> so if I'd like to sync a file myFile on all of my computers I can either put it in U1 folder or keep its path unchanged and choose sync on U1?
<Mahjongg> that's the only difference?
<Mahjongg> ?
<duanedesign> a folder yes, not a file
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: you can sync any folder in your Home directory
<duanedesign> but yes you can either put it in U1 folder or make it a UDF by right-clicking and selecting sync with U1
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, I see. Then now please help my actualy problem. I have erroneously chosen to make a very private folder UDF
<Mahjongg> and it is a very large folder
<Mahjongg> larger than 2GB which I have
<Mahjongg> now I can see it's directory structure on the cloud website
<Mahjongg> I do not see the files though
<Mahjongg> I'd like to make sure that no copy of those files exist anywhere else than my current PC
<Mahjongg> I see a recycle icon and an exclamation mark on those files and folders
<Mahjongg> currently...
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: so you would like to unsync it and delete it
<duanedesign> delete it from the cloud
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, can I unsync it before initial sync finishes?
<Mahjongg> because I believe it might still be copying files to cloud or my other PCs which are on
<duanedesign> Mahjongg:
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: open a Terminal
<duanedesign> and run the command:   u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> note the ID that is used by new UDF(User Designated Folder)
<duanedesign> look like this:
<duanedesign>   id=7f21890b-dafb-40c5-ba97-60959c2335b1 subscribed=True path=/home/duanedesign/Photos
<duanedesign> then run the command:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=$ID
<duanedesign> where $ID is the ID from the previous command
<duanedesign> so using the example i posted from my computer it would be: u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=7f21890b-dafb-40c5-ba97-60959c2335b1
<Mahjongg> Folder list:
<Mahjongg>   id=1ef96da5-30e2-4357-a74d-6daf41b9c77f subscribed= path=/home/user/Teaching
<Mahjongg> it is still listed though
<Mahjongg> just not TRUE
<Mahjongg> after doing unsubscribe I mean...
<duanedesign> that is correct
<duanedesign> means it is not syncing anymore but the folder still exists on the cloud
<Mahjongg> ok, I'll delete them from the cloud
<duanedesign> ok you need to do:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --quit
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --start
<Mahjongg> OK
<duanedesign> (in new terminal, since it will not release the terminal right away) - u1sdtool --delete-folder=$ID
<duanedesign> or if the command --start is finished you can do it  in same terminal
<duanedesign> so: u1sdtool --delete-folder=1ef96da5-30e2-4357-a74d-6daf41b9c77f
<Mahjongg> --delete-folder does not delte the actual folder but just its reference in U1, right?
<duanedesign> it will not delete the folder on your hard drive
<Mahjongg> OK
<duanedesign> just the folder on the cloud
<duanedesign> so you wont see it at https://one.ubuntu.com/files anymore
<duanedesign> after the delete command: u1sdtool --connect
<Mahjongg> delete is still working...
<duanedesign> ok
<mkarnicki> ⢁)
<mkarnicki> (funkyHat reminded me how to input unicode :D)
<Mahjongg> still working...
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, can I see the files in UDF folders on cloud website?
<Mahjongg> it appears like only the tree structure is shown of UDF folders
<Mahjongg> I am trying to understand if that is due to UDF sync has never finished
<Mahjongg> or not
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ping
<duanedesign> mayes your UDFs should be visible at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<duanedesign> Mahjongg:^^
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, I just see the folder structure there
<Mahjongg> not the files
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: if you see the folders and not the files it may still be uploading. It does the metadata first
<Mahjongg> OK, then it is possible that my student related files never left my laptop?
<duanedesign> yes.
<Mahjongg> when u1sdtool --delete-folder=$ID finishes do I have to delete files from other PCs as well(if any of the files were copied at all) or does the U1 system takes care of that
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, ^^
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, still working, do you think it will take that much time? or may be it is hung>
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> rye: when doing "Accidentally added an UDF, how to remove it fast"
<duanedesign> it is hanging at that point -->u1sdtool --delete-folder=$ID
<duanedesign> hh i see
<duanedesign> you open a new terminal and run: u1sdtool --connect
<Shezif> Hi!
<Shezif> How do I connect between ubuntuone contacts and evolution?
<duanedesign> Shezif: currently the contact syn is disabled
<duanedesign> Shezif: you can get the latest on the status of the services at:
<Shezif> And do you know witch time it will be back  ?
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<Shezif> thanks
<duanedesign> Shezif: there are also tutorials to help get it all setup for when it does come back on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: can you open a seperate terminal and run the command: u1sdtool --connect
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, trying now
<Shezif> Is ubuntuone can work under Debian  ?
<om26er> where to move bugs related to ubuntu one website?
<om26er> which lp project?
<Mahjongg> duanedesign, --connect did it, thank you so much
<duanedesign> Mahjongg: ok, great
<duanedesign> om26er: that would be - ubuntuone-server
<duanedesign> Shezif: it could work under Debian. Just not sure how much work it would be
<duanedesign> om26er: sorry that is : ubuntuone-servers
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<om26er> duanedesign, yes done. thanks :)
<duanedesign> ;)
<Shezif> duanedesign, thank you sir :)
<duanedesign> Shezif: i think someone is working on that...
<Shezif> I'm very interesting to upgrade my ubuntuone plane to the 50 GB ... But before I'll do that I'm just what to sure that I can connect to my ubuntuone from my debian
<duanedesign> Shezif: you can always get files from the web interface on Non-Ubuntu computers
<Shezif> yes//
<djan37> hi
<djan37> is there a problem with ubuntu one?
<mkarnicki> djan37: depends what you're asking about, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<duanedesign> djan37: hello
<duanedesign> hi mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
 * mkarnicki has nice application pickers for picking file for upload to U1
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: didnt see you at first. Your nick is the same color as the join/parts in my IRC client
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: :D hahah, is that my fault? :D
<djan37> "Ubuntu One Preferences" dialog says "disconnected"
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: should he try u1sdtool -c ?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: no, it is my nick color script
<mkarnicki> djan37: try in concole: u1sdtool --connect
<mkarnicki> djan37: and paste here output of u1sdtool --status
<djan37> State: ROOT_MISMATCH     connection: With User With Network     description: local and server roots are different     is_connected: False     is_error: True     is_online: False     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: time to fix it, I don't want to be overlooked ^_^ ⢁)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ^ ROOT_MISMATCH - should he/she remove the device and add it again?
<duanedesign> djan37: root mismatch ok
<duanedesign> let me openn my notes
<djan37> totday, i maded a new account, add my computer again
<djan37> i maded a new account because the old one doesn't synchronize
<djan37> but now it doesnt still work :)
<duanedesign> djan37: ok that might be it
<duanedesign> ROOT MISMATCH happens when you have left over metadata from another user
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  Just saw your message in the back log... I'm uploading a tarball of the logs directory now (it's gzipped down to about 80MB)
<duanedesign> djan37: if you open this file:   gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> does it look similar to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36307190/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  I also (during that run) ran the syncdaemon directly from CLI with --debug set and tee'd it to a master log file (that is the one thats a few hundred MB in size), I can add that too if you want, but I was under the impression that the debug logs in the log directory contain the same data in smaller sizes...
<duanedesign> bladernr_: ok. I think someone with a more detailed knowledge of syncdaemon is going to look at that report for you
<djan37> syncdaemon-exception.log is an empty file
<bladernr_> duanedesign:  cool.  thanks for all the help, by the way.
<duanedesign> bladernr_: no problem. Hope it gets sorted out quickly
 * mkarnicki needs a developer phone; if it goes like that long, I'll kill my battery
<duanedesign> djan37: ok you need to follow the FAQ here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<duanedesign> The bug report for that issue is  bug 490988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490988 in ubuntuone-client "Lot of MakeDir and MakeFile failures because of root mismatch (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 26)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490988
<djan37> ok i follow the FAQ (is it a problem if Bookmarks and Contacts are out of service? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status)
<duanedesign> djan37: no the bookmarks and contacts are not affected so much as the file sync in that bug
<duanedesign> the information in ~/Ubuntu One  and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone  do not match up with information on the server
<duanedesign> it happens sometimes when a new user is created in an old non-cleaned structure
<djan37> thanks i think it works again
<djan37> the files in ubuntu one folder are checked with a green "V"
<djan37> but the "Ubuntu One" folder has no green "V"
<djan37> i'll reboot
<djan37> after reboot "ubuntu one" folder is synced, thanks :)
<duanedesign> djan37:  allright \o/
<d3bug> hey... can anyone help me with the ubuntu one setup?
<d3bug> nm... got it... :)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-01
<kermiac_> is there a way to upload files with a "#" at the start of the filename? e.g. "#my-test.log"
<duanedesign> ae you finding they are ignored?
<duanedesign> s/ae/are
<duanedesign> probably, or you would not be asking right :)
<kermiac_> hey duanedesign
<kermiac_> yes, I'm trying to sync my irssi files directory. the .log files without "#" at the beginning of the filename sync but the ones with #" at the beginning of the filenmae are ignored
<duanedesign> kermiac_: aha i think you can
<kermiac_> i sort of remember a list of ignored filetypes somewhere, but cant find it atm
<duanedesign> kermiac_: gedit /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> line 73
<kermiac_> thanks duanedesign, looking now
<duanedesign> i am not a reg expression preo but i think it is that one:
<duanedesign> \A#.*\Z
<duanedesign> s/preo/pro
<duanedesign> well i am not a preo either :P
<kermiac_> haha, yeah... that looks like the one. I'll try it & let you know how it goes. Thanks mate :)
<duanedesign> well if it doesnt work ii pasted the line so you can replace it
<duanedesign> :)
<kermiac_> duanedesign: it's looking good, magicicada is showing those files with "#" in the queue :)
<duanedesign> kermiac_: i closed bug 611439
<kermiac_> I knew there was an ignore list somewhere, but couldn't remember where it was, thanks mate
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611439 in clicompanion "trying to exit clicompanion like you do a terminal does not work (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611439
<duanedesign> \o/
<kermiac_> duanedesign: I just got the email about 611439 a few mins ago, that's awesome! wanna take this to #ubt-dev?
<kermiac_> yes! those "#" files are no longer being ignored... happy days :)
<Georg> Good Morning, just started to use Ubuntu One..but I can't add my computer to it, I can't find the link "Add this computer"..sb can help?
<kermiac> Georg: http://bit.ly/caHbOf should help
<Georg> it's working, thanks dude
<Georg> fast & good like ubuntu is :)
<Karti> Hi, not sure how many people are active at the moment but here goes :)
<Karti> Can I partition a hard disk into two drives - create Ubuntu on the main partition and then image that basic install onto teh second partition for recovery?
<Karti> oops wrong chat!! Sorry
<dAnjou> hey, i just synced my contact from a nokia phone to ubuntu one, but no contacts appear on the website. what could have gone wrong?
<dAnjou> everything seemed to go well on the phone
<dAnjou> hmm, seems to be a paid service ... then i won't use it anyway in the next time
<dAnjou> cya
#ubuntuone 2011-07-25
<pmatulis> beuno: "Something has gone wrong (503)" just now
<beuno> pmatulis, which page?
<pmatulis> beuno: when i go to https://one.ubuntu.com i get redirected to https://media.one.ubuntu.com/offline.html , do i need to refresh my browser somehow?
<pmatulis> beuno: restarting ff gives same stuff
<beuno> pmatulis, that's very strange, I can't reproduce
<beuno> I'll see if the logs say anything
<hawthorne62> Does anyone know of particular issues at the moment with Ubuntu One downloads?
<j0nr> morning folks,
<j0nr> where is the best place to ask questions about U1 and U1 mobile?
<karni> Morning \o
<j0nr> mornin karni ... I just posed a question...
<j0nr> where is the best place to ask questions about U1 and U1 mobile?
<karni> j0nr: this is a pretty good place for questions :)
<duanedesign> morning karni
<karni> hi duanedesign
<j0nr> Does U1 mobile sync from phone to cloud? i.e. if I change a songs ID3 tags on my phone, will those changes go back to the cloud?
<j0nr> Or is it just a one-way download thing?
<j0nr> next: if I create a playlist on my phone, then change some details of a song in that playlist (e.g. tags) will that song be lost from the playlist?
<duanedesign> karni: do you know the answer to either of those?
<karni> j0nr: You are talking specifically about Ubuntu One Music app, right?
<karni> j0nr: or you have Ubuntu One Files in mind, and then second question is about Ubuntu One Music?
<karni> j0nr: U1M is a music streaming app. it only streams data down to your phone. U1F is both upload and download app, there is no sync (at least not yet). there is, however, a feature to auto-upload pictures.
<j0nr> karni: so if I want to update tags in music files, I should do it on my PC. Then the changes to the file willbe spotted and synced/
<j0nr> s/\//?/
<karni> j0nr: no application syncs data now. you changes will be synced to the server, and once it rescans your music, changes will be visible in Ubuntu One Music.
<karni> rye: when does the server rescan users music? is a changes to ID3 tag sufficient?
<rye> karni, upon upload of a music file the notification is sent to the music rescan workers, yes, should bw sufficient
<rye> karni, but we can force rescan
<karni> j0nr: ı
<karni> *↑
<rye> karni, here's the "." for your dot-less "i", ı
<j0nr> if the server recognises the change and syncs my existing (but newly tagged) file, what happens on U1Music? If I already have that track on my phone will it show up as not there any more, or some how tell me it is out of date?
<karni> rye: heh, I meant ↑ to show j0nr your answer ;)
<rye> karni, i know :)
<karni> j0nr: once the music is rescanned on the server, U1Music will know.
<j0nr> so, on PC edit ID3 tags, U1 on PC will spot change (when?) and sync to server, then U1Music on phone will do what? mark that track as not cached any more? What if I had selected that track and 'saved to phone'?
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One on your computer will notice the change right away
<karni> Chex: Detailed question to you here ↑
<karni> Chex: tab fail, sorry
<karni> oh, Chad's not here yet
<j0nr> Are playlists only on phone or are they sent to the server? Can I access them from my PC after creating them on my phone
<j0nr> ?
<karni> j0nr: they are created on the server. I don't know the details, but I'll ping Chad when he's around to answer that.
<j0nr> karni: Thanks... what about bugs? Do I file them at the UbuntuOne place? Or is there somewhere different for U1Mobile/Music
<karni> j0nr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music
<karni> j0nr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<j0nr> karni: sweet, thanks
<karni> j0nr: you're welcome!
<j0nr> Hmm, anyone else not able to save playlists? I get a network error when trying to save
 * fagan has the real feeling that today is going to be way too quiet 
<karni> CardinalFang: Hi! Let me paste you something, you'll probably be able to answer in more detail than me:
<karni> 10:39 < j0nr> if the server recognises the change and syncs my existing (but newly tagged) file, what happens on U1Music? If I already have that track on my phone will it show up as not there any more, or some how tell me it is out of date?
<karni> 10:43 < j0nr> so, on PC edit ID3 tags, U1 on PC will spot change (when?) and sync to server, then U1Music on phone will do what? mark that track as not cached any more? What if I had selected that track and 'saved to phone'?
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: pass the stack trace from the error when using a spanish windows version
<fagan> Oh mandel hey how is the sprint going
<mandel> fagan: just started :P
<fagan> mandel: really weird not having anyone here at EU times
<fagan> mandel: we arent having standup right?
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/651716/
<fagan> ralsina: are we having standup today?
<alecu> fagan, we are giving our reports irl here in the buenos aires sprint.
<fagan> alecu: well I mean for me :D
<alecu> fagan, go!
<fagan> alecu: hahah
<fagan> alecu: actually could you tell ralsina if he needs anything tested I came in late so I could help out. Oh and if there isnt anything for me to do ill just figure out something
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: shoot!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/651721/
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-up-os-helper
<nessita> alecu, mandel: ^
<fagan> im going on a break if anyone wants anything done just ping me or email me and ill get to it when I get back
<dobey> i want congressional term limits implemented as an amendment to the constitution of these united states.
<fagan> dobey: yeah that sounds fairly reasonable for everything
<fagan> On judges too
<fagan> for instance
<fagan> Like limiting every position to 2 or 3 terms would freshen stuff up a lot
<fagan> In Ireland we only have limits on the president's terms which is the position of least power in ireland
<fagan> It makes no sense what so ever
<fagan> anyway im off for reals be back later
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/proper-ignore-u1lint/+merge/69102
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: was just looking at that :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: +1 with a ♥ :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> oops
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: btw, can you set your "display name" to have proper capitalization/spacing for your name as it would appear on your business cards :)
<thechef> How do I sync folders of mine, that are not in my /home?
<beuno> thechef, we only support syncing folders in your home directory
<thechef> okay so your idea is that my files are all in my home folder. What can I do when I have several hard drives? Should I bind mount them into my home directory?
<thechef> There is no other option, or is there?
<dobey> you are wanting to use ubuntu one as a backup service, rather than for file synchronization?
<thechef> both a bit, but more of the latter
<thechef> There are just some files I want to have in 2 places.
<dobey> you don't want to bind mount them, no.
<thechef> so what do you suggest?
<dobey> i would suggest putting the files you want synchronized, somewhere inside your home directory
<thechef> the home directory is too small
<thechef> plus I want other users to have access to the files, but I don't want to link them somewhere into my homedirectory
<dobey> so there is really no reasonable way that we can support syncing folders outside of home, or on other partitions
<thechef> okay so I have to bind mount it and trick ubuntu one in believing its inside my home folder. I can live with that :)
<dobey> no
<dobey> you really do not want to do that :)
<dobey> if you do, ubuntu one will think the files were deleted, when it is unmounted
<dobey> and it will then just delete them on the server and on other machines where they are synced
<thechef> It is never going to be unmounted
<dobey> if you say so. but i gave you fair warning. so don't complain if it breaks :)
<thechef> Yeah that's fine
<thechef> Or i leave it, because I'm to lazy to set it up :) I just make everythign duplicate. Who cares.. space is so cheap :)
<dobey> lunch bbiab
 * fagan back 
<dobey> nessita: ping
<nessita> dobey: pong, hi there
<dobey> nessita: hi. is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/801734 actually fix committed? one of the comments lists two other bugs that are causing it, but only one has a linked branch and is fix committed.
<ubot4> dobey: Error: Bug #801734 is private.
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: the partial commit bug is not reproducible easily, so after we debugged it was not that related to can't sync
<dobey> nessita: can you note that on that bug please, and perhaps close the bug as invalid or mark it a duplicate of the other bug that is fix committed?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<fagan> nessita: if anything needs testing just email me
<fagan> nessita: im still on the clock and would be happy to smooth things along
<dobey> and there are some bugs with practically no info, and no linked branches, that are marked as fix committed. :(
 * dobey has no idea what to do with them
<nessita> dobey: embrace them!
<dobey> nessita: mark them as incomplete and reassign to you? :)
<nessita> dobey: have some examples, to have more info and then answer you?
<dobey> nessita: bug #803591, bug #725049, bug #811007, bug #704533
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803591 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Logs shoul not be stored under "Temporary Internet Files" (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803591
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725049 in ubuntuone-client "There is no easy way to write IPC client code on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811007 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon is not exposing the "connect" method on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704533 in ubuntuone-client "File system notifications on widows are missing (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704533
<nessita> dobey: they are all fix committed for sure
<dobey> nessita: so they say, but i have no way to verify that, or when said fixes were committed.
<nessita> dobey: do you  need that info? if so, may I ask why?
<dobey> nessita: because if i don't know when it was committed, i don't know when it is released. and if it's not actually fixed, i can't point at the branch and say "this isn't merged yet"
<nessita> dobey: not sure how to help, I know those features are in trunk ATM
<dobey> point me at the revisions that fix them?
<nessita> dobey: I don't know :-(
<nessita> dobey: I know they are fix since I can use the feature in trunk
<nessita> dobey: I know that bug 811007 was fixed by alecu as a side effect, let me grab that branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811007 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon is not exposing the "connect" method on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811007
<dobey> well is that first one fixed in u1client or is it fixed by using mandel's fork of python-xdg?
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unbreak-connect/+merge/68309
<nessita> dobey: the xdg is being fixed by using mandel's xdg, which ATM is a junk branch. We  have a bug to create a project for that, but we haven't got to it yet
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/pyxdg
<dobey> why not fix the issue upstream?
<mandel> dobey: is not freedesktop really cares about windows :(
<dobey> mandel: how do you mean? have you sent your changes upstream?
<mandel> dobey: for xdg? yeas I did..
<mandel> dobey: but did not push much for it
<dobey> mandel: did you get a reply at all? where did you send it to?
<mandel> dobey: I sent it for the mainling list, waited for a reply and resent it a looong time ago and did not try again
<dobey> well i see why
<dobey> the upstream code hasn't been touched in almost 2 years
<dobey> :
<dobey> :(
<dobey> mandel: but i don't think that has anything to do with "caring about windows"
<dobey> mandel: it's more like "freedesktop.org is not a great place for software to be maintained"
<mandel> dobey: well, if the code has not been touched in 2 years it does make sense....
<dobey> mandel: can you at least push your changes to lp as a branch of pyxdg, rather than +junk?
<mandel> dobey: yes, DiegoSarmentero is working on it, he ca do it
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: right?
<dobey> mandel: and bugs filed at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=PyXDG for any issues in upstream that we have to patch for, would be nice?
<dobey> ouch
<dobey> mandel: so this is what nickserv says about the maintainer of pyxdg:
<dobey> 14:03 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Mar 03 13:51:15 2009 (2  years, 20 weeks, 4 days, 04:12:07 ago)
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, dobey sorry for the delay, i'm here
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, i'm working on xdg
<dobey> :(
<mandel> dobey: dammed...
<dobey> yeah
<mandel> dobey: fancy to be a maintainer of yet another thing?
<dobey> not really, but it looks like we might have to take it over, or use/write something else :(
<mandel> dobey: yikes!
<dobey> at least it's a relatively simple project.
<dobey> brb
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel, DiegoSarmentero: i guess we need to discuss with ralsina and Chipaca about what to do for this
<mandel> dobey: ok, will you remember to bring it up? please....
<dobey> mandel: i'll try. unfortunately chipaca is on holiday this week. so i guess we have to discuss it next week.
<mandel> dobey: ok
<dobey> mandel: what branches fixed bug #725049  and bug #704533 btw?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725049 in ubuntuone-client "There is no easy way to write IPC client code on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704533 in ubuntuone-client "File system notifications on widows are missing (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704533
<j0nr> hello
<dobey> hi
<j0nr> hey dobey
<j0nr> do you know if I rename a dir in a U1 synced folder, will that whole folder be uploaded again, or will the server just rename the appropriate dir name
<dobey> it should just rename it, so long as you do it while ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running
<j0nr> does the daemon start automatically? I presume it does
<dobey> it should when you log in, yes
<dobey> huh. though it seems like doctormo committed something in Jan 2011. which is odd
<j0nr> hmm, any ideas why some songs get recognised via their ID3 tags and some don't?
<j0nr> I have several files with v2.3 tags, exactly same artist name, some show up in U1 Music some don't
<dobey> on android you mean?
<mandel> dobey: the bug was set as fix because we fixed it in the +junk branch
<dobey> mandel: what do filesystem notifications have to do with the +junk xdg branch?
<alket> Hi, Ubuntu One doesn't know that I am connected to internet but I am why ?
<dobey> alket: you are not using networkmanager to connect to the internet, but still have it installed/running
<alket> true , im using pppoeconf i disabled nm-applet because i get faster internet so what should I do ?
<mandel> dobey: sorry , which bug number again?
<dobey> alket: apt-get remove --purge network-manager (i think that's the package name)
<dobey> mandel: #704533, also bug #725049 which is about IPC client code API.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725049 in ubuntuone-client "There is no easy way to write IPC client code on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725049
<mandel> dobey: pufff… I cannot remember, sorry I guess I forgot to link the bug
<dobey> :(
<dobey> sigh, something changed with gtkdoc or something. whatever, will have to fix tomorrow i guess
<dobey> good evening all
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, good bye
<pmatulis> beuno: i still cannot log in to my account (from home).  from work it is fine
#ubuntuone 2011-07-26
<duanedesign> pmatulis: that is strange
<pmatulis> duanedesign: yes
<pmatulis> i get redirected to https://media.one.ubuntu.com/offline.html
<kingmilo> Hi Gents.
<kingmilo> I have a 300GB U1 account and I have been trying to sync +- 100GB over the last 3 weeks to my U1 account. Thus far only 8.5GB has been uploaded.
<kingmilo> syslog doesnt show any errors, but i have a sneaky feeling the problem may lie in the naming conventions of some of the files, any ideas?
<csdwifi> why would the ubuntu one synch be disabled on one of my share folders?  (on both client and local)
<csdwifi> i mean, i can't even toggle it on or off
<duanedesign> csdwifi: hello
<duanedesign> hello kingmilo still around?
<duanedesign> csdwifi: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<kingmilo> yes duanedesign
<kingmilo> hi
<csdwifi> duanedesign, 11.04 natty x86
<csdwifi> 2.6.8/10 on kernel
<csdwifi> can't remember exact
<duanedesign> csdwifi: when you look at the folders in the Ubuntu One Control Panel are they checked?
<duanedesign> kingmilo: can you look at this log file to see if their are any errors ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> csdwifi: oh i see. "both client and local" meaning in the Control Panel and in Nautilus (file manager)?
<csdwifi> yes
<kingmilo> duanedesign: will do
<csdwifi> hmmm the only thing i'm really concerned about now is how to add something to a local network cloud, or is ubuntu one entirely web based?
<duanedesign> csdwifi: is this a folder you are Sharing with another user or a folder you are Syncing between just your computers and cloud?
<csdwifi> just on the local network, all computers with access need to have the files available at all times
<csdwifi> even if all but one of the sources is off
<duanedesign> csdwifi: all Cloud Folders are synced with the cloud. So you can not just sync between machines on a local network
<csdwifi> (the folder is on an external drive on my main fileserver)
<duanedesign> csdwifi: all synced Cloud Folders need to be in the users $HOME directory
<csdwifi> ok, i've got everything synching up now
<duanedesign> csdwifi: great
<kingmilo> duanedesign: http://pastebin.com/RTWvjUGu  <-- tail that file if you want more ill try upload the entire log
<duanedesign> kingmilo: looks like your hunch might be correct
<kingmilo> duanedesign: What are my options? Try and format a 100GB of files to remove whitespace and and any abnormal strings?
<duanedesign> kingmilo: i have a script you can use to identify the offending files. You can run it with the following:
<duanedesign> wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/utf8-filename-check.py
<duanedesign> python utf8-filename-check.py
<kingmilo> duanedesign: excellent ill give it a shot
<duanedesign> kingmilo: i think their is a way to batch rename the files...
<kingmilo> duanedesign: works nicely thank you, gotta love python! There are less than 10 offending files so ill just run another python script to rename, ill give it a shot and let you know if it works - thanks!
<duanedesign> kingmilo: great! definetly, let me know
<j0nr> Hi. Is there an online view of my music based on tags, the way the mobile app sees it?
<duanedesign> j0nr: at one.ubuntu.com their is not
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Ok so far so good, removed offending files, U1 recognizes the DEL of said files, now the state is:
<kingmilo> duanedesign: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queue: 76314; hash: 0) ----
<duanedesign> kingmilo: ok State:READY means you need to issue the command:  u1sdtool --connect
<kingmilo> duanedesign: ahh, im connected remotely will have to NX in and run it I think
<duanedesign> kingmilo: you want connection'*With* User *With* Network'
<kingmilo> duanedesign: got ya
<duanedesign> cool. Took me awhile to get used to the states. A little cryptic.
<kingmilo> duanedesign: ok UNlinking from bad files...
<kingmilo> duanedesign: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - connect was requested. Are we autoconnecting? False
<kingmilo> duanedesign: can we set to autoconnecting True :)
<kingmilo> duanedesign: yea a little but your a big help so thanks very much
<duanedesign> kingmilo: you should have an Ubuntu One entry in 'Startu Applications'
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Yea i do, think it might be getting confused because the user is logged in twice and this session is a remote NX session.
<duanedesign> kingmilo: fwiw the command it runs is:   /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<duanedesign> in case you want to check it
<kingmilo> duanedesign: oh shucks - tail: cannot watch `.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log': No space left on device
<kingmilo> duanedesign: how do i clear the cache, 3 weeks of writing to log files has taken it toll i think :/
<kingmilo> root / has 605GB avail
<kingmilo> might be a inode problem with small files etc.
<duanedesign> kingmilo: you can safely remove all the files from .cache/ubuntuone/log/
<kingmilo> done
<kingmilo> doing some exciting stuff here haha
<kingmilo> I am really enjoying using Canonical Landscape to monitor my Ubuntu LTSP server and syncing my backups from all those servers to the U1 cloud
<kingmilo> makes my life so much easier
<kingmilo> This U1 problem was an issue but thanks to you duanedesign I understand how to manage it a lot better
<duanedesign> kingmilo: you mentioned inodes
<duanedesign> kingmilo: thought i might mention this just in case
<duanedesign> kingmilo: here is a bug report where max_user_watches was set low and caused an error
<duanedesign> it has a syncdaemon-exceptions.log  so you can see what the error is. Comment #2 is the fix
<duanedesign> bug #614161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614161 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one applet crash on login (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614161
<duanedesign> you might not need that bit of knowledge but never now :)
<kingmilo> duanedesign: brilliant I believe that might be part of the problem, going to increase it!
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Ok the state now is on LOCAL_RESCAN I am going to assume its building a 'list' of the files needing to sync, will then compare to the U1 cloud and then start syncing?
<kingmilo> duanedesign: apologies for bombarding you with questions!
<kingmilo> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'LOCAL_RESCAN'  (queues WORKING  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queue: 38604; hash: 0) ----
<duanedesign> kingmilo: that is correct
<duanedesign> and quues is the number of files (and metadata) to sync
<duanedesign> kingmilo: you can watch the queue if you want to keep track of progress with the command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<duanedesign> i'll brb. gotta pick up breakfast :)
<kingmilo> enjoy :)
<kingmilo> duanedesign: thanks but it requires X again and im logged in remotely via ssh, just watching the log file for now, no exceptions as of yet so far so good!
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: take a look at: http://timgolden.me.uk/pywin32-docs/shell.html
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, thanks...... on it
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: no idea which version of pywin32 it has that, mine does not
<alecu> nessita, --temp-directory=
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, DiegoSarmentero, mandel: volunteers for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/no-thread-execute/+merge/69280
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, on it
<kingmilo> duanedesign: let me know when ur around again :)
<alecu> C:\Temp\_trial_temp\tmp\tests.syncdaemon.test_localrescan\ComparationTests\test_deep_and_wide\shares\ro_share\a\b\c\d\e\f\g\h\i\j\k\l
<nessita> mandel: any clues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/652441/
<lamalex> is there a u1 files client for osx?
<fagan> lamalex: nope not yet
<lamalex> so there's going to be one?
<fagan> lamalex: well we want to support as many platforms as possible and mac is on that list but it wont be too soon from now
<fagan> lamalex: we are still working on the windows client
<lamalex> aye aye
<aquarius> duanedesign, you might find http://askubuntu.com/questions/54446/login-to-ubuntu-one-from-iframe/54463#54463 interesting :)
<duanedesign> kingmilo: hello
<duanedesign> thank you aquarius
<HazRPG> hey guys
<fagan> HazRPG: hi
<HazRPG> ah, seems my question is half answered from the topic links ^_^
<fagan> nice
<kingmilo> duanedesign: since chatting to you the status hasn’t changed and no errors have been logged, my concern is why hasn’t it started to upload do you think?
<kingmilo> duanedesign: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queue: 76312; hash: 0) ----
<HazRPG> Anyone know if there's an update to the status of u1ms
<HazRPG> ?*
<dobey> HazRPG: how do you mean?
<HazRPG> dobey: Well according to the wiki it says as of 2011-07-20 some people have been having troubles downloading music purchases... I seem to be one of those people, placed the order last night.
<HazRPG> reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#MobileStreamingMusic
<HazRPG> ah, wrong anchor link, but its still on the bottom of that page
<beuno> rye, ^
<dobey> ah
<HazRPG> Anything I can try to resolve it?
<duanedesign> kingmilo: looks like you need to connect the syncdaemon. You can do that by running the Terminal command:  u1sdtool --connect
<rye> HazRPG, hello, yes, we are working on the fix to the server-side which will make purchases appear instantly again. At the moment some number of purchase downloads are delayed
<HazRPG> rye: Ah, okay. Thanks for the update. :)
<HazRPG> rye: I'm guessing all current orders are placed into a queue at the moment?
<rye> HazRPG, some of the files may download properly, could you please PM me your Ubuntu SSO e-mail address you are using for Ubuntu One so I could look up the status?
<HazRPG> sure
<alecu> ralsina, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652476/
<dobey> alright, lunch time. bbiab
<kingmilo> duanedesign: that command hates being run in the terminal / remotely, only works when you are within the X server and in terminal, ill login remotely now and let you know.
<kingmilo> duanedesign: FYI, i restarted the server because its not production and I would have thought that it would start the sync auto without having to run said command.
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Ran the cmd, no change in the log file no exceptions either, opened up U1 Control Panel and status is 'File sync Starting'
<duanedesign> kingmilo: can you try running the Terminal command:  u1sdtool -s
<DiegoSarmentero> facundobatista, http://oopsmygeekisshowing.com/uploads/estimation.png
<kingmilo> duanedesign: sure. output is: per line --> State: Local_Rescan /n connection: With User With Network /n description: doing local rescan /n is_connected: False /n is_error: False /n is_online_ False /n queues: WORKING
<kingmilo> duanedesign: lot's of 'false' in their :\
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Local_rescan surely cannot take THAT long, ie since we chatted earlier this morning, it's lots of files total size +- 100GB
<kingmilo> Ok we are getting a bit more action in the log file.. .
<duanedesign> kingmilo: once the local rescan finishes it will connect to the server and some of those Falses will change to True
<alecu> mandel, http://bugs.python.org/issue4944
<kingmilo> duanedesign: aka being patient :)
<kingmilo> be*
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Either way thanks for your help and your python script, I have learnt a lot today!
<kingmilo> duanedesign: are you a U1 developer?
<duanedesign> kingmilo: I work on the team but i am not a developer.
<kingmilo> duanedesign: OK :)
<duanedesign> kingmilo: at least i am not a developer for U1. I do some development in my off-time
<kingmilo> duanedesign: Ok kool, python?
<duanedesign> kingmilo: mostly
<duanedesign> kingmilo: i am trying to do more C
<kingmilo> duanedesign: nice, i love python, im not very good at coding a bit of a jack of all trades but so enjoy python
<duanedesign> yes python is noce
<duanedesign> s/noce/nice
<kingmilo> duanedesign: I recently read an article about a Germany Insurance company, I think it was called, LVD or something along those lines, they are using Ubuntu as their Primary OS, around 10,000 installs, do you think Canonical would be interested to know about a small South African company who has done the same but on a much smaller scale, 200 instances?
<beuno> kingmilo, LVM
<beuno> kingmilo, and we would  :)
<kingmilo> We use the Canonical Landscape service, use their eLearning and then all our users run Ubuntu Natty :)
<kingmilo> beuno: Yes that was it, awesome!
<kingmilo> beuno: How should I go about it, we are very proud of our setup and would like to share the experience with others, plus we can be a good test case for other company's in our country. At the moment we are setting up another small company to replace OS's (read Microsoft) in companys with Ubuntu.
<beuno> kingmilo, let me find out who's the best person to forward this
<kingmilo> beuno: Ahh, and we are backing up all our data to a central server via Rsync, 4 IBM servers that provide LTSP to all our users. Those IBM servers then rsync all user data to a central IBM server running Ubuntu which then sync's to the U1 cloud, hence my parking in this channel for the day.
<kingmilo> thanks beuno, that would be great
<beuno> kingmilo, contact pr@ubuntu.com
<kingmilo> beuno: Excellent, thanks!
<kingmilo> much appreciated
<kingmilo> duanedesign: We are making progress, some of the options have moved to true, seems like local scan is done and now the queue is being setup, so thanks for your assistance!
<duanedesign> kingmilo: awesome!
<kingmilo> cheers gents.
<nessita> facundobatista,: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/avoid-circular-imports/+merge/69329
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/avoid-circular-imports/+merge/69329
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652558/
<facundobatista> nessita, mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/win-attrs-only-user/+merge/69334
<mandel> facundobatista: looking
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: can you please apply this diff in installer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/652561/
<mandel> facundobatista: line 60 it removes everyone, which might be a problem because even if you user is not allowed, if everyone is then your user will be to
<mandel> s/to/too
 * dobey puts on the lone ranger theme song :P
<mandel> facundobatista: what about using this guys: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/243330
<mandel> facundobatista: should fix the issue of using the group name
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero, facundobatista: ahora sí: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/avoid-circular-imports/+merge/69329
<alecu> mandel, facundobatista: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/157234
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652568/
<mandel> facundobatista, alecu: http://www.icodeguru.com/WebServer/Python-Programming-on-Win32/ch16.htm look for 'well known'
<mandel> facundobatista: in ntecuritycon you have this defined: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc245516(v=prot.10).aspx
<mandel> facundobatista: aca: http://docs.activestate.com/activepython/2.5/pywin32/PySID.html
<mandel> facundobatista: constructor: http://docs.activestate.com/activepython/2.5/pywin32/win32security__SID_meth.html
<alecu> mandel, facundobatista: http://docs.activestate.com/activepython/2.4/pywin32/win32security__CreateWellKnownSid_meth.html
<alecu> facundobatista, mandel: win32security.CreateWellKnownSid(win32security.WinBuiltinAdministratorsSid)
<alecu> facundobatista, mandel: win32security.CreateWellKnownSid(win32security.WinWorldSid)
<alecu> mandel, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa379650(v=vs.85).aspx
<facundobatista> alecu, mandel:
<facundobatista> >>> win32security.CreateWellKnownSid(win32security.WinBuiltinAdministratorsSid) == win32security.LookupAccountName("", "ADMINISTRADORES")[0]
<facundobatista> True
<facundobatista> >>> win32security.CreateWellKnownSid(win32security.WinWorldSid) == win32security.LookupAccountName("", "TODOS")[0]
<facundobatista> True
<dobey> grr. reimports should be fatal errors in lint checkers
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/win-user2sid/+merge/69342
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> verterok, nessita, mandel: contrib/dbus-docs is totally broken right now, due to the various platform changes. not sure why it is causeing me problems now though
<nessita> dobey: broken how?
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok, I read that wrong :-)
<dobey> well it's importing stuff that apparently got moved
<dobey> some of those were re-imports, which are evil.
<verterok> dobey: why is causing problems?
<verterok> dobey: it's being executed in make <something>?
<dobey> make docs, yes
<verterok> dobey: can you just remove it from the make target?
<verterok> dobey: everything gor shuffled :/
<verterok> dobey: I just fixed the imports, but now is missing: contrib/testing/dbus-session.conf
<verterok> dobey: because contrib/dbus_util.py is also broken
<dobey> yeah, i'm fixing it
<dobey> i just had to express my displeasure :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<dobey> hah
<dobey> because i was using 'make docs' instead of 'make -C docs'
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> nessita: patience :)
<nessita> dobey: what did I do? :-)
<dobey> nessita: i just saw a couple merges in my e-mail, where you approved the branches before launchpad finished rescanning them :)
<nessita> dobey: oh, sorry, I thought they were scanned
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. and i see this trial temp dir bug on ubuntuone-dev-tools that looks rushed, and more of a workaround than a solution
<nessita> dobey: why a workaround?
<nessita> dobey: we need trial's temp customized when running tests in windows
<nessita> dobey: definitely outside the source tree in our cases
<dobey> nessita: because it just adds an env var it looks for. and it seems like a rushed feature to get around a problem you hit while being in a rushed state to get work done. :)
<dobey> the bug does not describe a problem at all, but the "need" for a specific workaround.
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean with rushed
<nessita> dobey: the problem is: the trial temp is written in the same source tree
<nessita> we need to have the trial temp in a custom location, due to perm issues
<dobey> Tags: u1-zomg-windows <- rushed :)
<dobey> nessita: ok. i think i would like to understand those issues better.
<nessita> dobey: we talked about this with the team, and we evaluate different options. We consider this a good solution. Would you have any other proposal to have the trial temp outside the source tree?
<dobey> there is absolutely no mention of permissions issues on the bug. the bug is "we need to customize the dir, so we can have the source tree in a different place" :)
<nessita> dobey: well, that's the need in the bug report regarding the project
<dobey> nessita: i don't have a proposal right now because i don't even know what the problem is exactly.
<nessita> dobey: the problem is that the trial temp can't be created in the source tree we're mounting in windows due to perm issues (I don't have a backtrace right now)
<dobey> bug reports should describe problems, not solutions. branches describe solutions :)
<nessita> the problem is that we can't customize the trial temp directory using u1trial and trial does allow the --directory-temp or something like that
<nessita> we need more flexibility for u1trial regarding that, we consider this the less invasive change
<dobey> ok, i think that is a separate issue (u1trial not expositing options which trial has)
<nessita> probably. But, like I mentioned before, we evaluated exposing trial options and doing this fix, and we decided going with this one
<dobey> well i generally prefer things to "just work" without having to pass options or set env variables, unless there is an absolute last resort need for them and there's no other way.
<nessita> dobey: I know, and I'm glad you do that
<dobey> nessita: i understand why you did it. i'm not questioning that. i just want the information about the actual problem to be documented. i have no idea what all you discussed and didn't discuss exactly, at the sprint. i'm not there eating alfajores with you :)
<dobey> nessita: if you could reproduce the problem, and explain the issues in more detail, i would be happy. :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<nessita> dobey: we have VMs to do the windows develop. We have linux hosts, so we defined mount point inside the VM pointing to linux's folders
<nessita> dobey: so, we can run the tests over "linux" directories that are mounted inside the VM into another "drive" (e: for example)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not upset that you made the change or anything. i just want the info documented, so that when i see it, i can possibly come up with a better solution to the problem. and if not then we can agree that your solution is best or whatever.
<dobey> nessita: can you put the info in the bug report please? i won't remember anything on irc :)
<alecu> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/remove_watcher_q
<nessita> dobey: ack, and thanks for understanding
<alecu> ralsina, and here's how to run it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652658/
<nessita> dobey: I will update the bug report
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<dobey> nessita: great, thank you. :)
<mandel> alecu: if we are terribly desperated we can try the following: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qfilesystemwatcher.html#details
<nessita> dobey: I added a comment to bug #816418, would you please let me know if it makes sense? not sure I made my point there
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816418 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "We need to customize trial's temp dir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816418
<dobey> nessita: windows == windows 7? or also xp and/or vista?
<nessita> dobey: let me confirm with the rest here
<nessita> dobey: at least win 7, but we're not running other win ATM
<dobey> nessita: what type of mount is it? i guess it's a readonly drive?
<nessita> dobey: no, we explicitely set it to read write
<nessita> dobey: let me show you a screenshot
<dobey> nessita: then i wonder why it can't be written to :)
<nessita> dobey: the error is not "i can't write", but some "security bla foo" error
<nessita> dobey: trying to reproduce the error now
<dobey> nessita: ok. traceback would be nice, yes :)
<facundobatista> nessita, https://pastebin.canonical.com/50293/
<nessita> dobey: ^
<nessita> dobey: all facundo, alejandro and me got the same trace
<nessita> dobey: that is raised as soon as we try to create folders inside the temp dir
<dobey> ah ok. interesting
<dobey> so u1trial isn't failing, but the tests are
<nessita> dobey: right, I may clarify that in the bug report
<nessita> clarification added
<j0nr> hello again,
<dobey> ok. the details about how that drive is mounted (fs type, permissions, etc), are important here i think. so would be very useful for me to see those (since i can't look directly)
<j0nr> I am finding quite a few music files are not having their ID3 tags read properlyat all.
<dobey> beuno: ^^ see j0nr's message
<beuno> j0nr, let me take a look at the servers. When did this start happening?
<j0nr> beuno: well I uploaded my music for the first time about 10 days ago
<nessita> dobey: other that specifying how I setup that in the vm, I don't know what is going on behind scenes. Does that work?
<beuno> j0nr, and not all of it got scanned?
<j0nr> since it finished syncing, looking at music on U1Mobile, there are many 'unknown' files, some of which I have determined so far, definately have tags
<beuno> j0nr, what's your email address?
<dobey> nessita: well it's a start. if it's not enough, we can figure out how to get more info about it :)
<j0nr> beuno: I do wonder if it is just a scanning thing... as I re-wrote some tags (albeit with exactly the same detail) and it recognised the changes
<nessita> dobey: I'll do that
<j0nr> beuno: jon@jcrdevelopments.com
<dobey> nessita: great. thanks
<beuno> j0nr, let me check real quick what your account looks like and some server logs
<j0nr> beuno: cool, thanks!
<beuno> j0nr, these are mp3s?
<j0nr> beuno: yes
<beuno> j0nr, can you give it an minute and look again?  I've queued your music to be re-scanned
<j0nr> beuno: ok. Is that something I coulod have done?
<beuno> j0nr, no, not at all. There could of been a glitch on our side, I'd need to investigate
<j0nr> beuno: no I mean the rescanning of the music?
<beuno> j0nr, oh, no, we don't expose that to users
<j0nr> I have another question... if I accidently delete something out of a U1 synced folder... how can I use U1 to restore? Quickly disable the daemon so it doesn't delete on the server then manually download the files elsewhere/
<j0nr> beuno: ok. thanks for doing it
<beuno> j0nr, did it get fixed?
<beuno> j0nr, we're working on a tool for users to be able to do that, but in the mean time, just popping in and asking someone from support will do it
<j0nr> beuno: not yet.... just hit refresh at top of Music tab, but still shows same results.
<beuno> j0nr, lets try and experiment then. Can you pick any random file that has incorrect tags, and copy it to a different folder (that is also synced)
<j0nr> beuno: correct tags, but not displayed in U1M properly?
<beuno> j0nr, yes
<j0nr> beuno: ok done... unfortunately I made some changes to other files so there is a bit fo syncing gong on...may take a while
 * beuno goes make a sandwich
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<j0nr> beuno: ok, sync complete
<j0nr> beuno: file copied to U1 folder...
<j0nr> beuno: gotta go now... will see how it goes tomorrow. cheers
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-27
<karni> Good day everyone!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> hi fagan
<fagan> Quiet week
<karni> fagan: Maybe on #ubuntuone ;d
<fagan> karni: yeah the entire team is on the sprint so its quiet for me although im keeping busy even if I have no assignments :)
<karni> ah I see
<fagan> karni: its funny though ive never seen the channel this quiet
<fagan>  my connection has been pretty spotty all week
<fagan> really weird
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey there fagan
<duanedesign> fagan: doing good today?
<duanedesign> fagan: it was 30°C this morning at 5:30a.m. ugh. gonna be a hot one today
<fagan> duanedesign: yeah its really really hot
<fagan> ive been complaining on fb a lot about the heat at night too
<fagan> ireland wasnt designed to be this hot
<fagan> my room is like 35 now I think
<fagan> im boiled out
<fagan> I think its more humidity than sunlight though
<nessita> dobey: good morning! would you help me debugging why https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/avoid-circular-imports/+merge/69329 is not landing?
<nessita> facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/restore-perms/+merge/69466
<dobey> nessita: well it failed yesterday because of an IOError in a test
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653129/
<nessita> dobey: I re run the tets suite today locally, and re approve it
<dobey> nessita: now, it probably left a unicode file around, which bzr doesn't like
<nessita> dobey: ah, would you please do the required magic to clean that up?
<dobey> am looking
<dobey> nessita: it should try again at ~ 10:30, but i suspect the tests may fail again :(
<nessita> dobey: any idea why they may fail again?
<dobey> nessita: well if it failed last night due to a test failing, and you didn't change anything... :)
<nessita> dobey: but that file is created... is there any chance you ran out of disk space where you run the tests?
<dobey> nessita: not likely, no. There are 255GB available :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, let's see if it fails again, I think it shouldn't
<nessita> dobey: branch landed! :-)
<dobey> magic
<dobey> :(
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<facundobatista> alecu, ralsina, mandel: http://orsai.bitacoras.com/2005/04/cagar_leyendo_un_placer_rioplatense.php
<facundobatista> alecu, mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/smart-add-watch/+merge/69514
<alecu> facundobatista, test_add_general_watch_twice
<alecu> facundobatista, self.eq.monitor.add_watch = lambda *a: called.append(a) or "bar"
<dobey> wtf. just discovered a cut on my finger. no idea how it got there
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/controller-with-initialized/+merge/69534
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: whenever you have some time, could I get one or two reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/login-user-password/+merge/69336
<alecu> nessita, bug #817171 if you want to say "affects me also"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817171 in ubuntuone-client "Need to set tcpactivation registry keys before running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817171
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, DiegoSarmentero, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/user-id-tcp-port/+merge/68920 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-staggered-sso-ports/+merge/68922 are needing a bit of review love.
<ralsina> alecu: I'll give it some
<alecu> great. now they need just a bit more.
<dobey> i wonder if aquarius 'got' my twit reply to him
<dobey> nessita: hi. does your restore-perms branch fix the tests on windows in the mounted dir?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, just allows us to remove some dirs after tests are done
<nessita> dobey: we haven't diagnosed the thing with the mounted dir... :-/
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> nessita: right. it would be interesting to know if those changes had any effect though. if someone could try to reproduce the other bug now with that branch landed
<nessita> dobey: I could try but later today, I'm trying to have a branch ready ASAP
<dobey> nessita: sure. i just saw the branch and was curious :)
<nessita> :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/multiplatform-longfiles/+merge/69551
<alecu> facundobatista, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-staggered-sso-ports/+merge/68922
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-more-vm-helper/+merge/69555
<nessita> facundobatista: ^
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/xdg-test-improved/+merge/69560
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653365/
<dobey> alrigh tall, have a good evening!
<aquarius> dobey, possibly. I interpret "1911" as being the Colt. :_
#ubuntuone 2011-07-28
<j0nr> morning
<j0nr> does renaming folder cause whole folder to be re-uploaded? similarly, does renaming a file, cause the file to be re-uploaded?
<duanedesign> j0nr: no it does not
<j0nr> duanedesign: oh good, so I could rename all my files and it will just rename them on the server?
<karni> Good morning!
<duanedesign> j0nr: that is correct
<duanedesign> helllloooo karni
<karni> hello duanedesign :)
<mandel> buenos dias !!!
<duanedesign> hey mandel !
<fagan>  yo mandel
<karni> yo mandel!
<dobey> aquarius: aye, a .45. it's a quote from Ronin. :)
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, hi!
<lisette> hi
<lisette> diegosarmentero: I have been working on the new image today and expect to send you something later
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, ahhhhhh okok, thanks! you read my mind :P
<lisette> diegosarmentero: of course, i am psychic! :)
<lisette> or psycho..
<karni> nessita: Hi hi! If user creates an account via SSO website, does U1 have tokens before the user validates the token? (Question: If user tries to *log in* to my app, can I assume the email has been validated already?)
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, jejeje
<nessita> karni: if the user creates the account via SSO website, U1 *never* has any token until a ping happens
<karni> nessita: right. so if user logs in to my app after creating an account via SSO, I should 1) get the token 2) check if it has been validated 3) if yes, ping U1
<nessita> karni: yes. Since "login" will give you always a new token, you should always ping our server
<karni> nessita: But new token does not mean the account has been validated. That was my main concern.
<karni> nessita: Right? :)
<nessita> karni: exactly, confirming that a account is validated is an independent step, that we need to always perform before pinging
<karni> nessita: Thank you =)
<karni> nessita: One more question. You are calling api.validate_email() - isn't it's success equivalent to account being validated? (Do you always call api.me() ? Can't we assume api.validate_email() == success ==> account has been validated?)
<nessita> karni: thing is that you can't call validate_email without having the email token
<karni> nessita: right. but if the user logs in, I get the token, verify account status - turns out not yet validated, instead of logging the user in I can show the "Please input token here" screen :)
<nessita> right
<karni> nessita: cool! :)
<nessita> so, verify account status == calling me()
<karni> nessita: in that case, yes
<karni> nessita: I was too general, sorry.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/cleanup-os-helper/+merge/69644
<nessita> mandel: bug #817567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817567 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: can_write and access have the same implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817567
<nessita> alecu: tests.platform.test_filesystem_notifications
<nessita> alecu: from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653817/
<dobey> grr, deleted proposals. i wish lp would at least send mails when that happens
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder
<dobey> is it possible to make coverage ignore specific files
<mandel> nessita: errno.ENOENT is the no file error
<mandel> nessita: form http://docs.python.org/library/errno.html#errno.ENOENT
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i wonder what the best way to check that ubuntu one is "installed" is
<dobey> and i suppose classified as "up-to-date-ish"
<dobey> suppose i have to ask aptdaemon if PPA is enabled or not
<dobey> and if stuff is installed
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loadingoverlay-timing-fix
<nessita> dobey: good morning! we have this branch failing to land because, apparently, tarmac is not using u1client latest trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loadingoverlay-timing-fix/+merge/69650
<nessita> mandel: bug #817582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817582 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: _set_file_attributes should raise a more specific error when the path does not exist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817582
<dobey> nessita: no i already fixed it
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok, great
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> hrmm, actually maybe not
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> grrrr
<dobey> nessita: actually, it will take a bit. apparently the client nightlies haven't built all week, no idea why :(
<nessita> dobey: oh
<nessita> dobey: ok, let us know. Thanks!
<dobey> ok, it will take a bit to build
<dobey> i'm going to get lunch and hopefully will be done and published when i get back :)
<nessita> verterok: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/remove-signal-receivers/+merge/64730
<nessita> dobey: ah! maybe the nightlies are not building becasue a new package in ubuntuone/platform? :-/.
<alecu> nessita, when you have a minute, please re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-staggered-sso-ports/+merge/68922
<nessita> dobey: ping
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, hi, the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loadingoverlay-timing-fix/+merge/69650 keeps failling to land into ubuntuone-control-panel, it seems that tarmac is not using u1client latest trunk, can you please let me know when this will be ready to be approved?
<mandel> alecu, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/improve_watcher_tests/+merge/69671 based on nessitas changes this removes the need of mocker in the filesystem notifications
<mandel> verterok:  ^
<dobey> nessita: no, they weren't even getting requested to build
<nessita> dobey: ack. Other thing: verterok just found out he had test failures dbus-related, and he tried my remove-sugnal-receivers branch and that fixed the issue. He added a comment in
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/remove-signal-receivers/+merge/64730
<nessita> dobey: can you please re-review with this new info?
<dobey> nessita: i think we're still at the same place as before with that. it still looks like magic to me. we have no idea why exactly those timeouts are happening. really need info about why those tests are getting timeouterrors with exact details. "this makes it work" isn't enough to convince me :(
<dobey> verterok: do you have any idea why exactly those tests fail in that way?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ping
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure why we need to convince you to do the proper cleanup in tearDown, don't you agree removing the signals receivers is the proper procedure?
<verterok> dobey: the handlers are alive after that test finish
<verterok> dobey: before the move to devtools, that code was in the DBusTwistedTestCase
<dobey> nessita: i don't agree that they're not already getting removed
<nessita> dobey: right, but what's the harm in removing them?
<dobey> nessita: it's not that i'm against doing it, if it's the right fix. but i want to understand that it is the right fix, and why. not just do it blindly because "it works" for you. black magic is not a good way to write software, and it seems like twisted is constantly forcing us into the black magic realm :(
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: yes?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, did you have the chance to take a look at the branch i mentioned earlier?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loadingoverlay-timing-fix/+merge/69650 keeps failling to land into ubuntuone-control-panel, it seems that tarmac is not using u1client latest trunk yet, can you please let me know when this will be ready to be approved?
<nessita> dobey: well, for me is not fixing any black magic, I proposed the branch because I consider it was correct. But for verterok, he has the _trial_temp dir in memory and is using a SSD, so tests are running really fast for him
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: it is already merged
<nessita> dobey: and he's having these timeout issues and some failures becasue someone is calling sdtool.quit in the middle of another test
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, i've already seen it! great! thanks
<dobey> nessita: it is black magic, because nobody can seem to tell me why exactly stuff is failing, and why that fix works. all anyone can say is "it works"
<nessita> dobey: so, we're guessing that a former signal receiver is acting up on events becasue it hasn't been removed from a signal
<verterok> dobey: I'll debug it later, and find out the causes...right now I can't do it as I'm in the sprint
<dobey> verterok: ok
<dobey> nessita: right. so there is an isolation issue we need to fix. apparently in some cases, tests don't get tearDown done properly, and thus don't get disconnected from the bus. i want to know how, where, and why, so we can fix that problem. given that is the problem, i can't even see how your branch could possibly fix the issue, since it just does more stuff in teardown. this tells me it is a timing issue, and your branch works be
<nessita> dobey: may be, yes.
<verterok> mandel: got this lint issues http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653942/ in lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/remove_watcher_q
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ping
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, are you there?
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: hi
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, hi, i have troubles to submit code into ubuntuone-windows-installer with my user
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, it seems that i'm not added to the members allowed to submit code for that project
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: that e-mail address is apparently not one you have associated with your launchpad account?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, both of the e-mail address which i used to try to submit code are associated to my launchpad account
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: there's only one e-mail address used there. but now i am confused, because your branch merged to the control panel
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: you should update your bzr config so that it uses your canonical.com e-mail address when committing to canonical projects, though
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, no no, i'm talking about ubuntuone-windows-installer....... did i need different permissions for this project?
<dobey> no
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, weird
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: and you've had branches landed to it previously
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, wait, i'm going to show you which error message i'm receiving
<dobey> i know which error message you got
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: i don't know why you did the empty commit with the other e-mail though (i just saw you did that)
<dobey> an empty commit with a different author doesn't change the information for the existing commits :)
<dobey> but it rejected both of them
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, i changed my bzr whoami
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: let me check something else...
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ok...... thanks
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: you can stop resetting it to approved. it won't help :)
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, i did it only once
<dobey> ok, something is screwy with launchpad :(
<nessita> brbs
<dobey> wtf is going on
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: ok, i still don't know what failed exactly, but workaround seems to have worked :(
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, awesome! did you accept the branch or i can do it now?
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: it's merged
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: if other problems occur, ping me first, before doing things like empty commit and resetting to approved :)
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, awesome!! thanks!
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ok, no problem
<mandel> nessita: if you are free: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEWiL1fbx_I&feature=related
<mandel> nessita: ups: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/remove_watcher_q/+merge/69675
<ralsina> nessita: if and when the other branch is approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/login-user-password/+merge/69709
<mandel> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/remove_watcher_q/+merge/69675
<alecu> mandel, ./ubuntu_sso/main/tests/ubuntuone.reg
<mandel> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-rm-path/+merge/69691
<spoleeba> hey... i think I have u1 client installed on F15 from sources...but I could really use some instructions on how to verify that its owrking id like to start with the u1sdtool on the cmdline if possible
<spoleeba> there's little to no documentation in the sources to help test a from source installation of the entire Canonical depchain
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653817/
<dobey> spoleeba: man u1sdtool and u1sdtool --help don't help? :)
<spoleeba> dobey, nope
<spoleeba> dobey, for example....  u1sdtool --create-folder ~/Ubuntu\ One/poop  returns an error
<spoleeba> dobey, FolderCreateError: UDFs can not be nested (path=/home/jspaleta/Ubuntu One/poop)
<dobey> right
<spoleeba> dobey, but --list-folders does not show a folder
<dobey> ~/Ubuntu\ One/ is always synchronized
<spoleeba> dobey, nor does --list-shares
<spoleeba> dobey, how am I suppose to _know_ that?
<spoleeba> dobey, not documented
<dobey> because it is created automatically when ubuntuone-syncdaemon starts working
<spoleeba> dobey, again... not documented
<spoleeba> dobey, theres nothing in the source code that tells me what is expected to happen
<dobey> sure there is. source code tells exactly what will happen :)
<spoleeba> dobey, what i need is simple recipes of manual interact with testable results
<dobey> u1sdtool --status
<spoleeba> dobey, no install file
<spoleeba> dobey, in fact it was a pain to even get the full depchain up and running....
<spoleeba> dobey, can i dump that output here or do i need to pastebin it?
<dobey> i'm sure it was. we don't officially support fedora. we develop on and target ubuntu.
<dobey> probably pastebin, or you don't need to paste it. i was just giving you an example of a useful command
<spoleeba> i dont care if you official support it
<spoleeba> thats not the point.... id like u1 as to think of themselves as a real upstream project and provide the minimum information necessary to build and test from source on any host system
<spoleeba> that's all im asking
<spoleeba> i _think_ its working.. but there's no published sets of u1sdtool commands with expected results that I can run and then verify
<spoleeba> dobey,  id=da5874ee-7a58-4871-953c-1e277b0bdc82 subscribed=True path=/home/sillypuddy/poop
<spoleeba> dobey, im assuming that means syncdaemon will be syncing files from the poop directory now?
<dobey> yes
<spoleeba> dobey, and indeed....web interface shows it
<mandel> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-rm-path/+merge/69691
<spoleeba> dobey, cmdline client works
<spoleeba> dobey, what would i need to do to test the nautilus integration
<dobey> i don't know how you installed stuff exactly, but for the nautilus and gnome-settings-daemon extensions to work, their bits have to be installed into the same prefix they're running from
<spoleeba> ./configure  --sysconfdir=/etc/ --prefix=/usr  was used
<dobey> ok
<dobey> then nautilus/gnome-settings-daemon would need to be restarted to load the plug-ins. easiest way is log out/in
<spoleeba> and...what am i looking for in the nautilus interface
<spoleeba> im not even sure the install script from the sources installed the nautilus ext
<dobey> well in synchronized folders, there should be a ribbon thing at the top of the window, and there are contextual menu options
<spoleeba> contextual on a folder click?
<dobey> what are you building from?
<dobey> yes, for things under your home directory
<spoleeba> ubuntuone-client-1.7.0  tarball
<dobey> ok, then it should have installed the plug-ins
<spoleeba> bah...
<spoleeba> it wanted to install in /usr/lib   not /usr/lib64
<spoleeba> ill have to tweak the configure call
<dobey> yeah you need to pass --libdir
<spoleeba> cmdline works...so im confident i can get it working
<spoleeba> dobey, one really annoying thing... configure make  has Werror on by default and syncdaemon fails on an unused variable warning
<codepal> hi - I was wondering why my Ubuntu One windows installer won't install? - Is it only for Vista > ?
<codepal> Is there anything in the pipeline / buglist for Win XP?
<spoleeba> dobey, i see the context menu in nautilus now
<spoleeba> dobey, i think i have everything I need now to get the packaging work started on Fedora
<spoleeba> dobey, im probably going to have some suggestions for install instructions to make it easier for other porters
<fagan> codepal: id say wait for a while there is an update coming that will be a lot better than the current windows client
<dobey> ok
<codepal> fagan, is there a chance that I can get on a mailing list / something, I'd love to see what / when the latest is out.
<fagan> codepal: you can look at our blog I dont know if there is any other place where we announce stuff like that
<dobey> codepal: you can follow on twitter/facebook, or the ubuntu one blog
<fagan> codepal: https://one.ubuntu.com/blog/
<codepal> thanks! -- I found the wiki, which is a huge help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<fagan> codepal: thats not the updated one
<fagan> codepal: there will be a new one coming soon so keep an eye on the twitter and the blog and you will see when its released
<codepal> fagan, ok, awesome, keep up the great work, and thanks for the 5GB storage!!!
<fagan> codepal: no problem enjoy :)
<spoleeba> dobey, sync notices in gnome shell are working to
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix805460
<dobey> cool
<spoleeba> dobey, so that gnome setting daemon plugin.... since the gnome3 settings stuff is very different than gnome2..is that expected to work?
<spoleeba> dobey, will it show up as an icon in the system settings window?
<dobey> gnome-settings-daemon is a separate thing that always runs. i don't know if ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk will show up in the system settings in fedora
<spoleeba> dobey, is that control panel a separate package?
<spoleeba> dobey, i think it is.
<spoleeba> dobey, clearly the control panel is not required.
<dobey> yes, ubuntuone-control-panel is the project on launchpad
<dobey> it's not required, and will present more challenges on fedora
<dobey> as it has some pieces that use apt
<spoleeba> dobey, bah....not touching it
<dobey> libubuntuone does as well, which is required for music store stuff; though it's not ported to gtk3 yet
<spoleeba> dobey, why does it need apt for that?
<spoleeba> dobey, and...fyi...fedora has apt
<spoleeba> dobey, the music is treated as a package installed on the system?
<dobey> no, we have to add a partner repository to legally install the mp3 codec for gstreamer
<spoleeba> dobey, oh that
<spoleeba> dobey, bah
<spoleeba> dobey, clearly a packagekit hook could be optionally used
<dobey> and control panel has it to install desktopcouch and evolution plug-in pieces, for additional features
<spoleeba> dobey, but im not going to be working on extending the featureset under the new Canonical CLA... im happy to do minimal downstream work..but Im not going to be doing any significant reworking of features until Canonical takes the next step and goes inbound=outbound on its licensing
<dobey> spoleeba: if packagekit supported everything i needed to do in libubuntuone, i would have used it. but it didn't and was easier to just talk to aptdaemon
<spoleeba> dobey, sure for you....and i did say... optionally
<dobey> yeah, well i didn't have time to implement the feature twice in two completely different ways, one which works, and one which probably won't and i don't have any easy way to test that it does
<spoleeba> dobey, im not blaming you.
<dobey> anyway, it is time for me to go
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, I would *love* a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/login-user-password/+merge/69336
<spoleeba> dobey, but I am saying...id be willing to waste my time on it....if Canonical goes further in contrib agreement reform
<dobey> ok. i'm not our legal team :)
<dobey> anyway, later everyone
<spoleeba> dobey, bye..thanks for the help
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<alecu> ralsina, ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_linux.py
<verterok> alecu, mandel: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-win-compat/+merge/69725
#ubuntuone 2011-07-29
<tntc> any idea when playlist support will be working on android? I thought this release was supposed to fix it
<karni> Good morning!
<duanedesign> morning all
<AlanBell> bug 387308 has a merge proposal against it that needs a bit more work, can someone help me understand what is required and I will go fix it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387308 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "HTTPS Proxy Support for file sync (affects: 371) (dups: 31) (heat: 1464)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387308
<AlanBell> it relates to adding proxy support to the client, I think it needs to check HTTP_PROXY as well as HTTPS_PROXY, but someone else suggested that it should use libproxy instead
<firstbit> Hello, I need help registering a new ubuntu one account
<duanedesign> hello firstbit
<firstbit> Hi :)
<firstbit> when I try to register a new account the system reports "Registration mail sent" but I don't receive it.
<firstbit> I'm using a gmail account
<firstbit> and I checked spam directory
<duanedesign> firstbit: hmm, might be busy with all the new people signing up right now. One thing you can try is using the 'reset password' link to send another email
<firstbit> I'll try and let you know if it works
<firstbit> Worked like a charm! Thank you very much :)
<duanedesign> firstbit: great
<jfcaron> Is there a way to add the note files from gnote to my Ubuntu One via the web interfaceÉ
<jfcaron> The note files are just xml and should be compatible, but there is no option in the web interface that I can find.
<jfcaron> (And the gnotes are on a non-ubuntu system)
<fagan> ralsina: hey, im in a friends house now my internet is still messed up. One of my housemates screwed with the router and we cant fix it so we need to get the ISP to replace it or fix it
<ralsina> fagan: ok, thanks for the update
<fagan> ralsina: monday is a bank holiday but should be my swap day if its not fixed by then ill see if I can work from my friend's again
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-enable-setup-button/+merge/69782 https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-check-setup-state/+merge/69781
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ack
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, mandel: bug #818070
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818070 in ubuntuone-client "We should handle case insensitive filenames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818070
<mterry> If an Ubuntu One Music Store user loses all their data, they can redownload the music from the store, right?  Like, their account records that they own the song?
<fagan> mterry: it should be synced to u1 if they bought the music so they should login to u1 and it should be redownloaded for them
<fagan> mterry: other than that the music store allows for 4 redownloads if I remember correctly
 * fagan thinks he answered that somewhere there :)
<mterry> fagan, I see, thanks
<fagan> mterry: as long as they have their account details they should be able to get at the music
<dobey> nessita: hi. i'm a little confused. bug #817750 seems to be a different traceback thatn what your branch fixes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817750 in ubuntuone-client "Nightlies crash with credentials error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817750
<nessita> dobey: we have a circular dependency issue, by changing the import we avoid that
<nessita> dobey: the key problem is that ubuntuone/platform/__init__.py import everything that is defined in ubuntuone/platform/{windows,linux}/__init__.py
<dobey> our code is a mess :(
<nessita> and those two last __init__ are a nightmare of imports that trigger circular imports
<dobey> ralsina: can you poke a couple people to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/initial-setup/+merge/69809 please? :)
<dobey> it has been a lonely week :-/
<ralsina> dobey: I know
<fagan> dobey: your telling me for 70% of my day no one was around :/
<dobey> ralsina: it's ok, i don't blame you. it's all thisfred's fault
<ralsina> dobey: I can poke but I don't expect much success
<thisfred> I'll take it
 * fagan is on my macbook so cant test 
<dobey> ralsina: it's just a very basic start to get some code in the tree :)
<ralsina> dobey: why is there nothing in the diff for that MP? :-D
<thisfred> if it stays that way, it's approved as far as I'm concerned :)
<dobey> ralsina: that's a good question
<dobey> ralsina: i imagine i just found a bug in launchpad :)
<ralsina> dobey: the comment I just posted is a joke, just in case ;-)
<thisfred> dobey: btw: what is all my fault? That the code is a mess, or that you're lonely? :)
<dobey> thisfred: that you abandoned us for those weird server people
<thisfred> dobey: they made me an offer I couldn't refuse
<thisfred> The offer was: Work on this. Now.
<beuno> death was an option, you're just picky like that
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel: can I get a review or two for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/login-user-password/+merge/69709
<dobey> cake, or death?
<dobey> "Uh, well, I'll have the cake. Such a tough choice though."
<thisfred> beuno:  I considered it, but since it wasn't couchdb work...
<beuno> lol
 * thisfred is all YeSQL
<dobey> nmdb ftw
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> ralsina: maybe a bug in bzr
 * ralsina prefers to think of nosql in its old meaning. A relational database implemented in AWK
<dobey> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654553/
<ralsina> dobey: fun!
<nessita> mandel: bug #802498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<dobey> ralsina: i wonder if it will merge successfully when approved
<ralsina> dobey: I have no idea what that may do. I suppose you could crash launchpad, or cause a nasal daemon problem
<mandel> alecu, nessita: please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-fsm/+merge/69814
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, well, it seems be ok after doing clean branch of trunk, merge my branch, run-tests, and commit. the stuff is there and it didn't bomb out. (tested it locally by hand anyway)
<dobey> ralsina: so you can close out your joke now :)
<mandel> nessita, alecu: I did ask chicharra to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-watch-deferred/+merge/69816 but please take a look
<dobey> oh snap, i better get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/xdg-return-bytes/+merge/69808
<dobey> ralsina: evil eye for you now :)
<ralsina> dobey: approving ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: were you reviewing that too, or should i go ahead and set it approved?
<thisfred> dobey: it's pretty trivial right?
<thisfred> still no diff here
<dobey> thisfred: yeah
<dobey> thisfred: LP broke on generating the diff, so it won't show up on LP
<thisfred> dobey do you think it needs another review?
<dobey> bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/82555
<dobey> lovely
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 82555 in bzr "Merging to an empty branch doesn't work (affects: 12) (dups: 12) (heat: 106)" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> thisfred: i don't know. it's a big set of changes, but it's more or less because it's just an initial bunch of code to throw in
<fagan> I think ill EOW and see you all hopefully on monday
<thisfred> dobey: reviewed it after the fact, looks good
<alecu> nessita, in the xdg-return-bytes branch, beware of the typo here: make_dir(parent, resursive=True)
<alecu> nessita, it appears twice
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-come-back-to-installer
<alecu> nessita, bug #818197
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818197 in ubuntuone-client "Encoding of the options returned by ConfigGlue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818197
<nhaines> I don't think I need to say that the new 5GB quota (plus 20 because I have the music plan! :D) was a huge and welcome surprise!  :)
<nhaines> One of my computers running oneiric can't connect to Ubuntu One.  When I launch the control panel to sign in, it says "There was a problem while retrieving the credentials".  I have 1.7.0-0ubuntu2 of ubuntuone-client installed.
<dobey> nhaines: what version of ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk?
<nhaines> dobey: eep, I just uninstalled it.  :(
<nhaines> dobey: I get the same error with 1.1.1-0ubuntu2 though.  (I reinstalled.)
<dobey> odd
<dobey> file a bug and attach the log? i have to go now :)
<nhaines> dobey: okay, after work.  :)
<dobey> later everyone
<karni> Night everyone!
<nhaines> karni: good night!  :)
<karni> nhaines: Hi hi ^ ^
<karni> nhaines: You did some Ubuntu One Files testing for us, haven't you :)?
<nhaines> karni: Yup I did!  U1Files for Android was *perfect* for my vacations the last three weeks too!  Lots of photos taken!
<karni> nhaines: Did they upload nicely to the Cloud :) ?
<nhaines> karni: without problems, and then publishing and sharing with friends via SMS or IRC was a snap!
<karni> nhaines: We're nailing some bugs and have a better login/register experience soming soon.
<karni> nhaines: That is awesome!! :)
<karni> nhaines: All rightly, gotta go, talk to ya later =)!
<nhaines> karni: let me know if I can help test more there as well.  :)  Sleep well!
<karni> nhaines: I sure will! :)
<karni> Thanks, you too!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-30
<spoleeba> is there a way to logout and relogin as a different user using a cmdline tool?
<spoleeba> u1sdtool doesn't seem to have the option to change users
<spoleeba> ah...delete the key in the keyring and it will let me relogin...
<jo-erlend> yes, I'm seeing more people having problems with sync conflicts when working on LibreOffice documents directly on a synced folders. It's probably because of autosave. There really should be some tools to handle conflicts so that it doesn't feel so scary. Is there a bug report on that? Also, if it's feasible, would it be appropriate to deactivate sync while LibreOffice is running?
<jo-erlend> the best option would be if LibreOffice would notify Ubuntu One of autosaves so that it could handle it appropriately, I think, but that's probably difficult.
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: I think their was a fix for this. So I am not sure if that fix is backported. Also would be interesting to know what version people are having these conflicts  on.
<duanedesign> But definetly that is annoying and shouhld not be happening
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, I don't think it's possible to avoid all kinds of conflicts, but it is possible to provide an easy way to handle them.
<Dephenom> right, so I have purchased an album in Banshee from the UbuntuOne Music Store, on my downloads page in Banshee it is still saying "queued", and on one.ubuntu.com/files, the album is not even showing up. Is there anything I need to do to get the album onto my computer?
<duanedesign> hello Dephenom
<Dephenom> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> Dephenom: if you want to msg me the email for your account I can take a look at it
<Dephenom> just pmed it to you duanedesign, thanks
<n2diy> Last night I setup my Ubuntu One account, and installed the software via synaptic, 14 hours later, my 3 gig of files are still syncing, I think I have a problem? I'm running Xubuntu 10.10.
<duanedesign> n2diy: If you run this command  what do you get:   u1sdtool -s
<jo-erlend> does anyone know why desktopcouch sync doesn't come back up?
<jo-erlend> I think it's a little worrying that Ubuntu One can just disappear for months without a word of explanation or when to expect it to be back in service.
<n2diy> duanedesign, command not found, looks like I need to install the ubuntuone-client package, thanks.
<n2diy> duanedesign, but, ubuntuone-client is already installed, do I need the tools package too?
<n2diy> duanedesign, for giggles, I used the upload file commands from the website, and I did transfer a file.
 * Dephenom sighs
#ubuntuone 2011-07-31
<dr_willis> Been using Unity for a bit now.. and im still sort of confused as to why we need 3 differnt search area/buttons...  I can sort of undertand the need to seperate applicatons, from file/folders.. but what is the Very TOP (ubuntu logo button) searching for exactly. just trying to launch 'xchat'  and  while some apps show up in the top search button listings.. xchat dosent.. not sure why
<Dephenom> duanedesign, Thanks for the email, just thought I would let you know the album is still "queued" and still not showing on http://one.ubuntu.com/files
<dr_willis> i cant get ubuntu one working at all right now. login via web browser..  the system never seems to see it.
<mhall119> so I know it's Sunday and all, but I had to stop by and give some praise to the U1 team
<mhall119> I took my phone out to the backyard a few minutes ago to take a picture, and by the time I walked back inside the house, that picture was sitting in a directory on my laptop.
<mhall119> That's just awesome, no other word for it
<mhall119> I only wish videos would do the same
<somethinginteres> is there a way to download the entire contents of folder from Ubuntu One using the web interface vs individual files?
<somethinginteres> sidenote: how usable is the Windows port?
<mhall119> somethinginteres: I don't know about through the web interface, but with the desktop client you can
<mhall119> I've never used the windows port though
<somethinginteres> mhall119: thanks. I use it the application my home machine but I need to use the web interface away from home.
<mhall119> yeah, I don't see an option to do that, file a wishlist bug
<karni> mhall119: Thank you for your kind words! We do plan to enable the same thing for video in the Android app, we just need to fix few things first :)
<mhall119> they could probably add a feature to download it as a .zip
<mhall119> karni: I figured as much
<karni> mhall119: heh
<mhall119> karni: wish I had the time to work on it with you guys
<karni> mhall119: :))
<mhall119> you know, I've always joked about Sun's CEO saying "The network is the computer", but U1 is really starting to make that look possible
<karni> mhall119: Ubuntu One has really smart guys on the team (and I'm not talking about myself here). They are really awesome and it's very motivating to work in such environment.
<mhall119> karni: I know
<karni> mhall119: as far as the download as .zip suggestion - I would like that too
 * mhall119 is in ISD
<karni> mhall119: hahah
<mhall119> karni: I was reading about the new developer program and APIs, is there an API for Tomboy notes?
 * mhall119 really wants a mobile tomboy app with read+write capabilities
<karni> mhall119: huh.. you could ask aquarius or beuno. I think it's using it's own thing, and we're not exposing it. Not sure, more on http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<mhall119> does U1 use Snowy?
<karni> mhall119: plus, it's all xml. and although it has it's adventages, it's a pain at the same time from what I've seen.
<karni> mhall119: no, U1 desktop uses binary protocol, U1 files API is REST over https
<mhall119> ok, I thought the U1 syncing used it's own protocol
<karni> mhall119: it does :)
<mhall119> even for Notes syncing?
<karni> mhall119: no, notes are just a component.
<karni> mhall119: I think they are stored in Couch
<mhall119> oh, ok
<karni> mhall119: so all the replication is handled by CouchDB on the client side
<mhall119> ah, cool
<karni> and, as you know, each user as one (or more) couch db's on our end
<mhall119> oh, idea, I should port GTG to use couchdb for storage
<karni> urbanape is suggesting we could use plaintext, and I like the idea
<mhall119> what's that?
<karni> mhall119: I mean, he suggest we could drop all that xml (or introduce a new thing) that would use plaintext to store notes
<karni> mhall119: you know, there's always a markdown or other ascii style markup in plaintext
<mhall119> hmmmm, notes contain formatting though
<mhall119> ah, I get you now
<karni> mhall119: currently yes, and we couldn't just drop it like that. certainly.
<mhall119> I'd also like to see Notes sharing/publishing
<karni> mhall119: I heard escaping that XML to store it gave developers much headache. plaintext is simple, safe, and we can always do more with it then just 'text'
<mhall119> actually I have a rather long wishlist, and #1 is for time enough to implement some of them :)
<karni> mhall119: rye has done some work there :) it's on his blog in case you're interested
<karni> mhall119: haha, same here :)
<mhall119> do you  have a link to hsi blog?
<karni> mhall119: http://blog.rtg.in.ua/
<mhall119> thanks
<karni> mhall119: 3rd post :D
<karni> he's awesome :)
<mhall119> oh sweet, it's in Django too
<karni> all right, gtg now! talk to you later mhall119 :)
<mhall119> I've got to grab this code
<mhall119> thanks karni
<karni> :) \o
<somethinginteres> mhall119: will do
<donri> u1 claims i'm using 233 mb for files but there are no files
<somethinginteres> mhall119: what section of launchpad do I report it to? Ubuntu One seems to have tons of linked projects.
<donri> gtk client pre-login still says "2gb free" in natty
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> anyone still awake in here? :)
<iGadget> I'm trying to get Ubuntu One working on Kubuntu 11.04
<iGadget> but I can't find any info on it
<duanedesign> iGadget: The Linux Client for Ubuntu One is built and tested on Ubuntu.
<iGadget> sure
<duanedesign> iGadget: some users have gotten Ubuntu one to work on Kubuntu.
<iGadget> 'some users'
<duanedesign> iGadget: it is easiest to get it working through the command line
<iGadget> yeah I've been trying that
<iGadget> u1sdtool -s
<iGadget> State: READY
<iGadget>     connection: Not User With Network
<iGadget>     description: ready to connect
<iGadget> is_connected: False
<iGadget>     is_error: False
<iGadget> is_online: False
<iGadget>     queues: IDLE
<iGadget> and then what :)
<duanedesign> iGadget: it is State:Ready so can you try :   u1sdtool -c
<iGadget> hey... something's happening :)
<iGadget> 'new cloud folder discovered'
<iGadget> that's better... so do I have to do this every time or is this a one time operation?
<duanedesign> iGadget: you will have to run u1sdtool -c to connect
<iGadget> every time I boot my system?
<duanedesign> you may be able to add the startup command to a script or whatever Kubuntus equivelent is to Startup Applications
<iGadget> ok... well this kubuntu experience is not that positive so far... I'm gonna try one more week and if I still don't like it, I'm going back to Ubuntu
<iGadget> thanks for your help :)
<Dephenom> duanedesign, did you see my message from earlier?
<duanedesign> iGadget: your welcome
<duanedesign> Dephenom: i did.
<duanedesign> Dephenom: i am going to try and poke some people right now.
<Dephenom> duanedesign, thanks :)
<rmcbride> Dephenom: has the status of your queued music changed?
<Dephenom> rmcbride, not yet
<rmcbride> Dephenom: hmm. We had the admins restart the queues, that should have helped
<rmcbride> Dephenom: would you mind terribly disconnecting/reconnecting the U1 client?
<Dephenom> rmcbride, It is not showing up at all on one.ubuntu.com/files
<rmcbride> Dephenom: ah
<rmcbride> well that leaves out the client
<rmcbride> Dephenom: thank you. will pass that along
<Dephenom> rmcbride, thats great, thanks :)
<rmcbride> Dephenom: it looks as if the systems responsible for downloading music are in process of catching up. I can't give you an estimate of how long (because I don't know) but I'm hopeful that your situation should correct shortly.
<Dephenom> rmcbride, surely it cant take almost 36 hours to catch up? I purchased the music just before 2pm Saturday (UK Time)
#ubuntuone 2012-07-23
<Dorio_man> I sync a quickly directory to my desktop and now on the desktop I can't do quickly run.  Quikcly edit and quickly design are fine.    Just can't run it on the desktop
<Dorio_man> This was using Ubuntu One.
<Dorio_man> Any suggestions.  Maybe I need to do a quickly file like a .quickly too.
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :)
<Elpraga> Anybody here?
<Elpraga> I have a question regarding ubuntuone on android
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> Elpraga, hello, the best person to ask is karni
<mandel> he is the one that takes care of the android app
<Elpraga> Can he be found here?
<Elpraga> karni: hello karni! Can You answer me something regarding the android app?
<mandel> Elpraga, eh can, but I don't if he is online at the moment
<mandel> Elpraga, you can ask him a question and I'm sure he will read the backlog whenever he is ready
<Elpraga> O thanks!
<Elpraga> karni: the question is if it is possible to add u1files to android sendto menu. (to be shown for exaple in ezpdfreader)
<Elpraga> karni: the other question is when it will be possible to sync folders with the mobile app? Manual sync would be good enough..
<rye> ping alecu
<rye> alecu: what is the reason behind SD saying that node delta cannot be applied. Also, what's the expected action when this happens?
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me :)
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> rye: hello!
<alecu> rye: it means any number of reasons while applying the delta to one specific file
<alecu> rye: the exact exception should be logged
<karni> mandel: Thanks for talking to Elpraga. Hopefully he'll visit again, I came soon after he disconnected.
<mandel> karni, no problem :)
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<karni> :)
<alecu> mandel: hey! how's your head?
<mandel> alecu, big an hairy :)
<mandel> alecu, everything is ok, nothing bad happened so I'm back to work with no problem, I actually have been cleaning up the code after all those mps :)
<alecu> mandel: I said "head", not "balls"!
<mandel> alecu, those are also like that :P
<alecu> mandel: :-)
<alecu> mandel: so... yes, I saw all those clean up branches! great work!
<alecu> mandel: I'll try reviewing a few of them later today.
<mandel> alecu, great, I'll keep doing some more clean-up plus removing arc so that we support 10.6
<mandel> alecu, there is a branch from diego that fixes the darwin tests that is worth looking at
<joshuahoover> alecu: have you had a chance to look into bug #1025288 any further? this is the one rye filed and is a likely culprit for mysterious file deletion (well, moving to the trash)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1025288 could not be found
<thisfred> ralsina, everyone: dobey is without power
<thisfred> might be a while
<alecu> thisfred: ralsina is on vacations, but ack :-)
<briancurtin> thisfred: do you know if he without it over the weekend? just before our EOD friday he was mentioning a storm rolling in, and he got what came through my area the night before which took out tons of power lines and trees
<alecu> joshuahoover: I've been taking a hard look at the code that produces it, and I have some ideas, but I still have not found the bug proper.
<joshuahoover> alecu: k, thanks...is it something you need help from one of the chicharra guys on?
<rye> joshuahoover: hello by the way. Re: tomboy failling to update notes - i need to build a snowy api client that actually _writes_ the data, not merely reads to find the reason of the failure
<thisfred> briancurtin, I think it just went out this morning
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, ok
<thisfred> briancurtin, but it's probably after effects of the storm. Unless it's a lot hotter in VA than here, and the grid is overloading.
<briancurtin> all those people who live "off the grid" are chuckling to themselves right now (in their remote log cabins)
<briancurtin> ...which doesn't sound all that bad right now
<alecu> joshuahoover: facundo told me he could help, but since we've always been yielding those sync bugs so far, I think it's better if we try to get the hang of some of these bugs. But if it's too serious and affecting many people then perhaps we should escalate them.
<joshuahoover> alecu: i'm not sure how many people are impacted but my suspicion is it's quite a few...maybe rye can add some insight? rye, i filed bug #1025288 based on your email to alecu...seems like this may impact quite a few users, any ideas?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1025288 could not be found
<joshuahoover> rye: http://pad.lv/1025288
<rye> joshuahoover: hm... ah, that's from the e-mail. So, that's 100% reproducible and makes initial sync hang for all my UDFs I re-subscribed after client reinitialization (shutdown, metadata purge, restart)
<rye> joshuahoover: I am not sure whether this affects the data removal - that looks like something to do with sd being confused by temporary files but during all my tests I failed to make the bug manifest itself
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, i see
<rye> joshuahoover: but as per UDF subscription - that may cause the users of windows - since adding new UDFs is built into the installer. I am now building a VM to test this
<rye> well, it is being cloned
<joshuahoover> rye: thanks :)
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> thisfred, alecu ?
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> that is all , right, gatox and ralsina are on holidays and dobey has no power
<mandel> DONE: Hospital (everything ok), bug 1011584 bug 116263 partially done bug 1000875. Helped aquarius doing a video of u1ftp running on windows 7.
<mandel> TODO: More on bug 1000875. Create a small daemon to be installed in testing machine that copies the content of the fd to a namedpipe.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<alecu> mandel: and mmcc is moving, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011584 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "If the domain socket path is too long the daemon dies with no output" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011584
<briancurtin> DONE: looking into bug #1027178 when it came in on friday
<briancurtin> TODO: unicode, get a VM setup to work on the above mentioned bug
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 116263 in enemylines3 (Ubuntu) "enemy lines 3 crashes at random" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116263
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000875 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Daemon does not run on 10.6" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1027178 in Ubuntu One Client "[Windows] Does not deal with "shell folders" not being on C:\" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027178
<thisfred> DONE: query parser TODO: release 0.0.3 | query parser BLOCKED: no (think I finally figured it out) NEXT: alecu
<briancurtin> alecu: yep, mmcc is off for moving to san diego
<mandel> alecu, yes, I forgot about the mac man :)
<alecu> DONE: some more reviews, chased a sync bug (#1025288)
<alecu> TODO: more sync debugging, more reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> EOM?
<mandel> +1
<dobey> hey all
<alecu> hola dobey!
<dobey> alecu: holas! are you working today? wasn't sure what days you were taking off this week
<alecu> dobey: I'm definitely taking wed and probably thu.
<dobey> ah ok
<brendand> is it possible to roll back the state of a directory in ubuntu one?
<dobey> need to get lunch. bbiab
<briancurtin> i'm going to lunch and need to run an errand, will be back in a bit
<mandel> I'm EOD
<mandel> laters!
<dobey> anyone around?
<briancurtin> dobey: what's up
<dobey> care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-3-0/+merge/116340 ? it's a backport of a change from trunk to stable-3-0
<alecu> dobey: looking
<dobey> thanks
<briancurtin> dobey: sorry for the delay, but approved
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-07-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> ping mandel, do you know that SD keeps a directory open forever if it was a UDF during the current session preventing physically removing the dir (requires SD restart to release the handle), do you recall a bug filed for this?
<mandel> rye, is done on purpose, the directory is being used by sd and we don't want the user to remove it. You can remove the UDF from control panel and then remove it
<mandel> rye, is better than adding a watch to the parent and then ignore files etc.. which means that we will get ALL events from the users home on windows in a single thread which does not perform correctly
<mandel> rye,  is this a request from the user?
<rye> mandel: no, even after removing the UDF you need to restart SD for it to release the directory
<mandel> rye, oh, that is wrong and we don not have a bug about it
<rye> okay
<mandel> rye, removing the UDF should remove the watch and release the handle
<mandel> then you can remove the dir
<rye> mandel: it looks like it is not happening, I can remove the directories within that one but I cannot remove/rename the former UDF root
<mandel> rye, yes, the watches are just in the root dir and not in the children to use less threads on windows
<rye> mandel: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1028394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028394 in Ubuntu One Client "[windows] Directory is still open by SD after removing a UDF" [Undecided,New]
<rye> erm
<mandel> lunch time!
<alecu> good day, sunshine!
<alecu> mandel: ping!
<dobey> holas alecu
<alecu> dobey: Mirmengjesi!
<dobey> heh :)
<mandel> alecu, pong!
 * mandel back from lunch
<alecu> mandel: did I just counted 9 new branches from you up for review?
<mandel> alecu, yes, but is nothing that scary, what happens is that I removed ARC from the fsevents daemon, to make things safer and not risk memory leaks I have remove ARC per file and proposed them, so instead of a massive branch you have very small ones that can be tested
<mandel> alecu, the idea is, add coiler flag to ignore arc for file mycode.m look at changes, run tests, everything works, move on :)
<alecu> mandel: yes, yes, as you can see I'm complaining just because :-)
<mandel> alecu, oh, ok, complain ignored then ;)
<alecu> mandel: it's great that all of them are small :-)
<mandel> alecu, there are a single file based approach to minimize the chance of letting a memory leak land in trunk
<alecu> mandel: this says 13 mandel branches for review: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+activereviews
<alecu> mandel: luckily my review day is tomorrow, and I'm taking a holiday ;-)
<mandel> alecu, hahaha well I want all reviews from mmcc for this :)
<alecu> poor soul :-)
<mandel> alecu, he is going to regret to be back from holidays :-)
<mandel> alecu, but is now or never, so better to do it now :)
<mandel> alecu, I'm also moving to asl for the logging which would improve a lot our lifes whenever we have to debug
 * dobey ponders what to do with dev-tools exactly
<alecu> dobey: what are the options?
<dobey> alecu: try to transition it mostly away from twisted; or write a separate test runner that does some of the same stuff, but doesn't use twisted
<mandel> alecu, do you have some mins?
<alecu> mandel: sure
<alecu> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> alecu, lets do it :)
<mandel> alecu, I'm in the darwin channel
<alecu> mandel: I'm booting the mumble laptop
<mandel> alecu, ok
<mandel> mmcc, morning! I have reviews for you, do you still have the 10.6 machine around?
<mmcc> hi folks. I'm back, trying to catch up now
<mmcc> hi mandel, yes - it's not plugged in yet but I can do that right away for reviews
<mandel> mmcc, super, give me 10 mins I'm talking with alecu and I'm with you
<mmcc> mandel, ok sure - I'll go set it up
<alecu> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1028394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028394 in Ubuntu One Client "[windows] Directory is still open by SD after removing a UDF" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> mmcc, I'm back!
<mmcc> hi mandel, so what have I missed?
<mandel> mmcc,  I have proposed lots of small branches that remove ARC from the project file by file (to simplify reviews)  and would love to have reviews from you :)
<mandel> mmcc, there are also some small bug fixes (length of socket etc.. ) there, but I want to focus on seeing if we can get it running on 10.6
<dobey> mmcc: all moved to SD?
<mmcc> ok mandel, where should I start?
<mandel> mmcc, and I have a question for you, SBJson is copied (the source) to our project so I have made a branch that expects the framework to be in the path, what happens if sbjson was copiled with arc?
<mmcc> dobey: yes, mostly. lots of boxes laying around
<mandel> mmcc, first branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/remove-arc-fsevent/+merge/116433
<mandel> mmcc, the trick is the compiler flag AFAIK I did the mem management correctly
<mmcc> mandel, so was sbjson compiled with ARC? I'm not sure what happens if you mix files. have to look
<mandel> mmcc, well, in a diff branch I added sbjson as a required framework but I have no idea of what problems we could face
<dobey> mmcc: heh, i still have lots of boxes laying around; and last time i moved was almost 3 years ago
<mmcc> dobey: heh. been there
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> dobey, mandel
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1000688 (branch 1 proposed) TODO: Bug #1000688 (branch 2) BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000688 in U1DB "Indexing should support a "combine" or "select" statement" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000688
<briancurtin> DONE: re-propose unicode1 branch
<briancurtin> TODO: unicode 2 & 3 branches
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: drove all weekend, escaped Texas
<mmcc> TODO: catch up, reviews for mandel
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: power outage, finish sru verification, start investigating twisted-less dev-tools, start looking at bug #1028082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1028082 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Quantal) "API changes in evolution-data-server breaks build" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028082
<dobey> TODO: investigate twisted-less dev-tools, work on some reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel: go
<dobey> oh
<dobey> you skipped alecu
<dobey> alecu: go :)
<alecu> DONE: managed to reproduce sync bug #1025288, some debugging inside SD
<alecu> TODO: more debugging, some reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1025288 could not be found
<mandel> uh, sorry
<mmcc> sorry alecu :)
<alecu> nevermind :-)
<mandel> DONE: Removed ARC from fsevents-daemon. bug 1000875 bug 1011584.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000875 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Daemon does not run on 10.6" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011584 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "If the domain socket path is too long the daemon dies with no output" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011584
<mandel> TODO: work on providing a test daemon for jenkins.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> all, sorry I was on the mac and did not notice
<alecu> mandel: don't forget "DONE: sent 9 more branches for review. Total branches pending review: 13"
<mandel> hehe, that too :)
<alecu> ok, EOM then!
<dobey> ok, off to lunch and a few errands. be back in a bit
<lamalex> is there a way to get music from my computer into u1 music?
<alecu> lamalex: any music file that you upload to your u1 account should show up in the mobile music application.
<mandel> lamalex, you should have to sync the music you have, for example I sync ~/Music
<lamalex> ah ko
<lamalex> simple
<alecu> lamalex: it might take a little while, but you need to do nothing special.
<mandel> ok, EOD here, see you all tom!
 * briancurtin2 lunch+doctor, back in a bit
<dobey> back
 * alecu will have lunch now
<dobey> __import__ is the debil
<dobey> grr
 * briancurtin2 back
<mmcc> back. phone had internet, but its wifi tether died somehow.
<dobey> brb, gotta run an errand
<mmcc> lunch time now
<dobey> back
<alecu> briancurtin2: some lint notices on https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode/+merge/112856
<briancurtin2> alecu: thanks, will fix
<alecu> briancurtin2: looks like they all could be ignored with "# pylint: disable="
<briancurtin2> alecu: that's what i'm thinking
<briancurtin2> alecu: pushed. those warnings didn't show up on my machine so i can't exactly confirm that they went away, but i believe i did it right
<dobey> there's some newer stuff on quantal which has more/different warnings for some things
<dobey> ugh. windy storm today
<dobey> have a good evening all
<mmcc> night dobey - don't lose power from the storm
#ubuntuone 2012-07-25
<faryshta_>  Is it possible to share configurations or installed programs among computers using ubuntuone?
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<Elpraga> Hello
<Elpraga> Is karni present?
<karni> Missed me again.
<alo21> hi
<alo21> Can I reteive all deleted files on Ubuntu one?
<mandel> alo21, yes, you have to do a support request but they will take care of that
<mandel> alo21, I don't know the email for that, rye care to remind it? :-)
<alo21> mandel: is it free of charge?
<mandel> alo21, yes :)
<mandel> alo21, although you can get us a beer if you want hehe
<alo21> mandel: why not... nice idea :)
<mandel> alo21, but seriously, just send the request with your user details and they should have no problem on retrieving them, you are not the first one with the request
<alo21> mandel: thank you very much for your support
<rye> alo21: PM me your e-mail so that I could look your account information up
<mandel> rye, thx!
<mpt> How can I sign out of the U1 Music Store? Whenever I click "sign out" inside Rhythmbox, then "Download" for a song, it still says "You are signed in as mpt@...". I don't see this issue mentioned in <https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/#music-store>.
<mandel> mpt, so let me understand, you sign out (and expected to be out) then click on download to get the song and it does not request to sign in, is that right?
<mpt> mandel, correct.
<mpt> I can make a screencast if you wish.
<mandel> mpt, would be nice, but I wont bother you with it, I think I understand the problem
<mandel> mpt, you would expect to be asked to sign in, so for example, you could sign in with a diff user, right? (or at least one possible use case)
<mandel> mpt, I thin the music store checks for you u1creds and if they are already there it uses them, similar to the 'pattern' you find in u1 where there is no sign out, just stop syncing, which sucks
<mpt> mandel, I expect to be able to sign out so that my (hypothetical) kids can't mess with my account, for example.
<mpt> mandel, an alternative would be to have no "sign out" function at all, and just rely on me locking the screen or logging out of Ubuntu. But if there's a "Sign out" function at all, I think it should work.
<mandel> mpt, exactly, or user/creds management sucks big time
<mandel> mpt, which is a big bug and will require a lot or work, you can try and remove the u1 creds from the keyring via seahorse but then u1 will stop syncing (might be better than they kids buying cristina aguilera songs)
<mpt> mandel, that is very interesting, thank you.
<mandel> mpt, I'd say file a bug, you opinion is heavy in the team (even though you are not in it) and should raise questions, I'll ask dobey about a better approach
<mandel> mpt, I just tested removing the u1 creds and if you go to my downloads it mentions a network problem.. ouch!
<mandel> mpt, if you create a bug please add me in cc
<mpt> mandel, I subscribed you to bug 1028880.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1028880 in ubuntuone-music-store ""Sign out" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028880
<mandel> mpt, superb, I'll do my best to see that fixes although I can't promise a date :(
<mandel> lunch time!
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> hi folks
<dobey> holas
<dobey> twisted is evil :-/
<alecu> dobey: sorry about that :-(
<alecu> hey all, I'm not working today. See you tomorrow!
<dobey> cheers alecu
<mandel> alecu, hello, adios
<mandel> mmcc, dobey, buenas!
<mandel> mmcc, I updated the branch following the reviews, thx!
<mmcc> hi mandel, saw that. I left another comment, looks like the exception string typo is still there but everything else is cool
<mandel> dobey, what do you think about bug 1028880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1028880 in ubuntuone-music-store ""Sign out" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028880
<mandel> mmcc, hm, stupid me, I'll take a second look
<mandel> mmcc, I need to dry with someone, testing async code in objective-c is crap..
<dobey> mandel: i think it needs fixing
<mmcc> mandel: dry with someone? and it seems like testing objc in general isn't well supported
<mandel> mmcc, cry, sorry I'm angry with objective-c (also, not looking at screen or keyboard) :P
<mmcc> mandel: heh, yeah
<dobey> skip stand-up?
<dobey> or not?
<briancurtin> i think we're down to 4 people?
<dobey> 5; don't forget thisfred
<thisfred> they forgot about dre
<dobey> do or die time
<mandel> I vote to skip it
<briancurtin> skip. i got a unicode branch wraped up and approved, working on others.
<thisfred> skip
<dobey> settled then
<mandel> ok, then we are done
<mmcc> sorry, wasn't paying attention. too late to vote to skip? I'm wrapping up reviews and have a couple packaging bugs to remember what to do with
<mandel> mmcc, no worries :)
<mmcc> also this needs a review, preferably someone with a mac: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/package-everything/+merge/115596
<mandel> mmcc, I'll do asap, let me finish dealing with the conn server tests, I had to add a number of extra callbacks to make things testable.. is mazing but I miss working with async + twisted O_O
<mmcc> sure mandel, no big hurry, was just pinging
<mandel> mmcc, if I dont do it hit me in the head :)
<mmcc> mandel: noted :)
<thisfred> dobey, we are near the minimal set of features that we can ship for internal prerelease of u1db. This means we'd like to have the packaging end ready so we can release whenever.
<thisfred> so, how's that going? :)
<dobey> the packaging is done. just need to clarify the one bit of licensing
<dobey> need to get lunch though
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, I cannot find the typo are you sure is there?
<mmcc> mandel: let me look, just a sec
<mandel> sure
<mmcc> mandel: shoot, you did fix it, sorry
<mandel> mmcc, no problem :)
<mandel> mmcc, I think we can accept that branch since the other reviewers don't know about the mem management, right?
<mmcc> mandel: I don't know
<mandel> mmcc, we can wait for ralsina, is not super urgent
<mmcc> mandel: ok, sure.
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be working on improving the daemon (mainly to run tests on jenkins + u1client on mac) unless you  have anything o shoot my way besides reviews
<mmcc> mandel: nope, that sounds good.
<mandel> ok
<mandel> mmcc, I think at some point we should rename the windows-installer project or create a mac one..
<mmcc> mandel: yes, renaming it is the plan. it's on the todo list somewhere
<briancurtin> agreed
<mandel> mmcc, added some comments in the branch, maybe most of them are just bullshit so let me know in a comment which ones you are going to ignore :)
<mmcc> mandel: my branch?
<mmcc> or one of your 20?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/package-everything/+merge/115596
<mmcc> ok, thanks mandel
<mandel> mmcc, if you have more send me an email and I'll review them even if is not my review day (is a good mental exercise in the morning when I'm alone)
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mandel> mmcc, do we have the guts to update to 10.8?
<mandel> mmcc, do you know if there is a way to dualboot 10.7 and 10.8?
<mmcc> mandel: not sure. I usually wait for the 10.x.1 release
<mmcc> but I guess we should have at least one machine running it somewhere to test for explosions
<mmcc> I need to figure out about dual booting
<mandel> mmcc, yes, and the sooner the better
<mandel> mmcc, I found this: http://osxdaily.com/2012/02/19/dual-boot-os-x-10-7-lion-os-x-10-8-mountain-lion/
<mandel> mmcc, on linux I'd share the /usr partition so that I did not have to copy everything on mac I have no idea if that  is even possible
<mmcc> oh well that looks straightforward
<mmcc> the first thing. sharing /usr, maybe not
<mandel> mmcc, yep, I guess we can set up a vm or something, we should bring this up to ralsina to give us money ;-)
<mmcc> I assume you can mount the 10.7 partition from 10.8 and vice versa, but I'd avoid trying things like using the same $HOME
<mmcc> and I'd have to check if there's any system version specific stuff under /usr. I'm sure /usr/local is ok, but there's a lot of preinstalled stuff in /usr
<mmcc> mandel: why do we need money?
<mandel> mmcc, we have an excuse, lets ask hehe
<mmcc> mandel: I mean, what's the excuse? :)
<mandel> mmcc, we need to support 10.8 :)
<mmcc> we can get 10.8 from the developer site - are you thinking just more hardware?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but I know I'll get a no, he
<mmcc> ah, ok :)
 * briancurtin lunch+pharmacy run
<briancurtin> ugh, cancel that
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> ok now time for lunch, back in a bit
<mandel> EOD here, laters!
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> ok, have to step away for a little bit, need to change locations. be back to finish reviewing ARC removal merges
<dobey> my brain hurts.
<briancurtin> i don't know if i'm missing something, since i haven't done this in a while, but shouldn't a MP that depends on another branch not include the other branch's changes in the diff?
<dobey> briancurtin: did you forget to specify the other branch as the prerequisite?
<briancurtin> dobey: it's https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-2/+merge/113248 - py3-unicode is specified as the prereq
<briancurtin> each proposal is around 500 lines, but part-2 seems to push it all together
<briancurtin> ...but i don't think that was the case when i've done this in the past
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> i guess maybe i could cancel the MP and try it over, since no one commented it wont lose much/anything
<dobey> not sure. could be an lp bug perhaps
<briancurtin> dobey: so overall i'm not wrong that it should just show the diff of that particular branch, not that branch plus the prereq, right?
<dobey> right, it should i think, show the diff against the prereq
<dobey> alright, well i need to run now. have a good evening :)
<briancurtin> you too
<mmcc> ok, be back later this evening to finish up these reviews
<mmcc> so many reviews
#ubuntuone 2012-07-26
<mandel> morning all!
<mmcc> hi mandel :)
<mandel> mmcc, what are you doing here!
<mmcc> mandel, I left you some nice long reviews, feel free to send me angry emails while I go sleep
<mandel> mmcc, you could have sent me an email instead of waiting, you know that right?
<mandel> hehehe
<mmcc> it's only just past midnight here, so I'm just up late catching up. don't get used to it :)
<mmcc> heh
<mmcc> ok, actually going now. cheers
<mandel> mmcc, good night!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> tea break :)
 * mandel back
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, welcome back!
<mandel> ralsina, I'm off to have lunch, wanna catch up later?
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<ralsina> mandel: buen provecho
<mandel> ralsina, thx, I'll be fast = heat food, eat and let the dog pee :)
<ralsina> mandel: no rush, don't fall on things, take care ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: take your time, I forgot I have a call now for about 30 minutes
<mandel> ralsina, I'm back let me know whenever you are free
<ralsina> mandel: now is good
<ralsina> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, launching the thing
<mandel> ralsina, can you hear me?
<ralsina> mandel: no, and no red lips
<mandel> ralsina, wierd, I hear you, I see my red lips, see yours.. etc..
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> dobey, hi!
<dobey> hi
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<ralsina> alecu: thought you were on vacations!
<alecu> ralsina: no, I only took yesterday off since Amelia is on winter vacations and nobody could babysit her.
<ralsina> alecu: cool!
<ralsina> alecu: I am in catchup mode, can we have our 1-1 in about 30'?
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<briancurtin> are we doing mumble or hangout?
<ralsina> I think I may have to skipit
 * alecu readies his pirate captain hat
<alecu> oh :-(
<ralsina> let's schedule it for tomorrow same bat-time, same bat-channel
<briancurtin> sounds good. text standup for now?
<dobey> oh, ok then
<dobey> if not i'm just going to lunch then :)
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> Can't connect to mumble here, is it going on?
<briancurtin> mmcc: doing it tomorrow
<briancurtin> mmcc: so you have the next 24 hours to figure it out...or else
<mmcc> briancurtin: Aha, thx.
<dobey> i guess that means we're skipping standup too then
<dobey> since nobody else is saying anything?
<briancurtin> dobey: EOM before it even started, i guess. enjoy lunch
<briancurtin> :)
<rye> erm
<dobey> ok, lunch time
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, alecu, dobey, stop porting things to python3 and port the to ChinesePython: http://www.chinesepython.org/home.html
<mandel> if you are lazy, someone is translating python in chinese, as 'import sys' is '載入 系統'
<diogobaeder> WTF (it would be a WTF in any language other than english)
<diogobaeder> mandel, this reminds me of a portuguese version I got for Martin Fowler's "Refactoring" book
<diogobaeder> instead of "getPrice", for example, it was "lerPreço". Pretty crappy.
<briancurtin> i like that they're still using the super old python.org website look
<mandel> diogobaeder, yes, they should not translate IT books.. ins spain is very common, horrible, horrible..
<diogobaeder> mandel, +1
<diogobaeder> mandel, everytime someone asks me if there's a portuguese version for an IT book originally in english: http://is.gd/MB9tic
<diogobaeder> lunch time
<alecu> mandel: the "latests news" are from Feb 2004
<alecu> mandel: and the latest release is based on python 2.1.3...
<alecu> mandel: so, we should keep porting to python3, that already supports all kinds of unicode identifiers
<mandel> alecu, but but.. we could get so many community contributions from china! I know is the only reason why they are holding back..
<alecu> (and for mandel and diogo's happiness, non-english books with translated identifiers won't be exclusive to Java)!
<alecu> "cinco de mayo".índice(3)
<mandel> mmcc, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/remove-arc-dispatcher/+merge/116434 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/remove-arc-commsocket/+merge/116439
<mandel> mmcc, will get https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/remove-arc-commsocket-server/+merge/116440 done later
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, did we completely forget about the stand up?
<mmcc> mandel: ok, looking at dispatcher and commsocket now
<mandel> herb, i just read the backlog, no standup :P
<mmcc> mandel: not important but for future reference, -retain returns self, so you can do foo = [inFoo retain];
<mmcc> and interestingly, they've now marked all those ref counting methods as "Obsolete"
<mandel> mmcc, since when?
<mandel> mmcc, oh, and one question, you still have the 10.6 machine around, right?
<mmcc> mandel yes I have it around, why?
<mmcc> mandel: I'm not sure when they changed the docs. Might even have been yesterday
<mandel> mmcc, because is the only one we have to test it work in 10,6 :)
<mmcc> anyway, obsolete != deprecated, just discouraged
<briancurtin> crap. LP is still showing prerequisite changes in this diff. that's helpful...
<mmcc> mandel: right. for arc removal, I'll have to test with the last branch though since the test bundle doesn't link unless everything is non-arc
<mandel> mmcc, yeah, lets keep moving this way but not in a rush, ralsina will talk in the techleads meeting about if we should ignore 10.6 or not
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I know, but I though doing all these mini branches was better for the reviewers :)
<mmcc> mandel: no, it's good - I'm not complaining
<mandel> :)
<mandel> herb, we are old schoole, look what twisted has now: from twisted.internet import inotify
<mandel> sorry herb, ignore the last message
 * mandel curses at his tab
<mmcc> mandel: do you just hit tab after every word?
<mandel> mmcc, no, but in this case I did for some reason, I wanted just to do 'he'
<mandel> I don't understand how I work sometimes..
<mmcc> heh.
<alecu> mandel, mmcc: I'm thinking of updating to 10.8. Any reasons I shouldn't?
<mandel> alecu, bugs, but it would be nice to have an intrepid soul so that we run our tests there :)
<mandel> alecu, I might wait 'til 10.8.1
<mmcc> alecu: fear of the unknown?
<mmcc> but mandel pointed out you can do dual boot if you want
<mmcc> so far I've been hearing that 10.8 is reasonably stable, compared to 10.7.0
<alecu> ok, here I go.
<alecu> btw: this is just awesome:
<alecu> Twitter is currently down for <%= reason %>.
<alecu> We expect to be back in <%= deadline %>
<alecu> https://twitter.com
<mmcc> heh, I saw that too.
<mandel> alecu, maybe the use gtalk as a backend..
<alecu> mandel: lolz
<mandel> if youtube and reddit go down the internet might be as productive as it has never been before..
<mmcc> mandel: just read your comment in remove-arc-commsocket about self.sockRef being a property. You're right of course, sorry about the confusion. Another reason I don't like properties and dot syntax in ObjC - it confuses old timers like me :)
<mandel> mmcc, no problem, I had to think several times about it
<mandel> mmcc, lets remove them as a design decision in a later step :)
<mmcc> yeah, my complaint is that there's no way to know when you're looking at an assignment if it's going to call a method somewhere or not. You have to go poke at the header file to see if it's a property and what kind of property it is
<mmcc> the code looks nice like python but you can't assume it does what you think it should:\
<mandel> mmcc, well in python you could also have a property, but having properties with side effects are not good and with arc they do
<mandel> mmcc, as in, var is retained etc..
<mmcc> right. in python you don't have to worry about what a property call is doing to memory management
<mandel> yep yep
<mandel> ok, EOD for me I have started rugby training already :-/
<mandel> mmcc, see you tonight if you are still up :)
<mmcc> heh alright mandel, don't count on it :\
<mmcc> hmm, no way to just poke at what certs pyOpenSSL sees by default? I can get_cert_store but the X509Store object it gives me only lets me add
<mmcc> context - we are currently just shipping PEM files and loading them from somewhere (/etc/ssl on linux, Common AppData on windows). dobey says I shouldn't just put them in XDG_CONFIG_HOME, which makes sense since we're putting them in a global place on other platforms, but we can't write to the osx global config location without escalating privileges, which isn't OK in a sandbox…
<mmcc> we can add certs programmatically, but I wanted to have a way to see which ones we need to install that way
<mmcc> in the above, adding programmatically means saving them to the system keychain.
<dobey> can we not just load them from the .app internally?
<mmcc> dobey: hmm. yes, I guess so. Why don't we do that on Windows?
<ralsina> mmcc: on windows we put them inside our app, more or less
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I guess that's what Common AppData means, even though it's not actually with the other files? Definitely still catching up here on windows distribution :)
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect we were following some convention of other. That part was not done by a real windows developer :-)
<ralsina> (meaning, I did it)
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, ok. So if just loading the cert files from within the app's Resources file is OK, that's a nice easy fix
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, it's not meant for general usage anyway, so whatever works
<dobey> it would be nice to use the standard system conventions though, and avoid shipping any certs at all
<dobey> but, yay cross-platform is pain
<mmcc> ralsina: not meant for general usage?
<ralsina> mmcc: not for other apps
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, ok
 * briancurtin pharmacy/lunch
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> bbiab, gotta run an errand
<mmcc> just noticed that the recent filesystem_notifications refactoring is installing the default reactor too soon again. so I'm going for lunch now…
<mmcc> going to try to make it a working lunch
<mmcc> but will be ask for a bit getting there
<mmcc> s/ask/afk
<ralsina> mmcc argh
<ralsina> that bug will never die
<mmcc> ralsina: yep.. the design decision that keeps on givin'
<dobey> ralsina: if only we could just drop twisted. et voila, no more default reactor :)
 * dobey is having plenty of not-fun at the moment with twisted :-/
 * mmcc is right there with you
<dobey> thanks to the fun of __import__
<ralsina> dobey: if wishes were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry christmas!
 * ralsina knows that's not how that goes
<dobey> if wishes were candy and nuts, there wouldn't be a christmas
<ralsina> dobey: it seems like you need to get in touch with a guy in korea: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-revolution.html
<dobey> yeah i know, right
<dobey> oh wait
<ralsina> also, looks like I need to go parenting
<dobey> those are 27"
<ralsina> dobey: but this is what you really really want: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4298415
<dobey> well, on something that doesn't suck so much power, weigh 35 lbs, or be so thick
<dobey> i want the new panasonic display, really
<mmcc> I knew someone who had one of those IBM suckers. He said it was hard to use anything else after he got used to it
<dobey> it is
<dobey> same reason i kept my SGI 1600SW for so long
<dobey> and it's still sitting in the closet. totally need to sell it
<dobey> give me OLED
<dobey> anyone know how to make __import__ not break the world?
<mmcc> dobey: what's the symptom?
 * mmcc promises nothing
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1112654/
<dobey> twisted imports not working from something which i'm __import__()ing
<mmcc> dobey: am I missing something or should that be globals(), locals() ?
<dobey> mmcc: i don't know; but same error happens either way, or if they are None
<mmcc> hrm ok…
<mmcc> wild guess: is it a relative import name clash? is it looking for twisted.scripts in devtools.runners.twisted.py?
<dobey> oh, maybe; but i changed level to 0 and still failed :(
<mmcc> hmm
<dobey> indeed, renaming got past that issue
<dobey> mmcc: thanks
<mmcc> dobey: hey, sure. always glad to help with some wild guessing
<dobey> :)
<dobey> alright, off for now. have a good evening all
<mmcc> for the u1client tests, does trial just run each test in a thread? is there a thread pool with a set size?
<mmcc> I ask because I'm running the full test suite and it's dying with 'too many open files' right around when it's launched about 250 threads, which makes me very suspicious of a number of things
<mmcc> that is, many hundreds of the tests fail because of errno 24, too many open files.
<mmcc> in other news this confused me:  from ubuntuone.platform.filesystem_notifications.monitor import (
<mmcc>     linux as filesystem_notifications
<mmcc> )
<mmcc> because I first saw filesystem_notifications.FilesystemMonitor in the code and couldn't figure out where that was coming from.
<mmcc> ok, I've fixed that reactor issue, need to test it on windows to be sure, then I'll propose it
<mmcc> time to go for now
#ubuntuone 2012-07-27
<ralsina> mandel: looks like growl is a good idea -- http://collect3.com.au/hiss/
<JamesTait> Is it really...? It is! Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<mandel> lunch time in spain
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> good late morning
<alecu> Good even later morning
<mandel> ralsina, do we have the mumble team meeting today?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, or is it moved to next week?
<ralsina> mandel: today
<mandel> ralsina, ack
 * mandel does not write notes \o/
<ralsina> mandel: saw this? http://collect3.com.au/hiss/
<mandel> ralsina, the growl stuff, yes :)
<ralsina> mandel: makes things easier :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I saw you message this morning, and it does, we just say we support growl and let the user decide
<ralsina> mandel: right
<dobey> grr, twsited options parsing
<mandel> ralsina, I know you will like this one: http://imgur.com/yofyo
<dobey> lol
<dobey> ralsina: oh, that hiss thing was disappointing. I was expecting an app which just made your speakers hiss all the time
<ralsina> dobey: I can get you that
<ralsina> dobey: give me a sec
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA
<ralsina> mandel: haha
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: it would be great if that growl-forwarding app did that too, though
<dobey> ralsina: would be a great troll.
<ralsina> dobey: there's also a HD version but it's a bit short, only 1.2 hours :-)
<dobey> especially for all the amateur-pro-audio people on macs
<dobey> "where is this bloody hiss coming from?!"
<ralsina> dobey: then you can sell a $5000 app to remove it
<ralsina> or maybe rubber feet for the speakers
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> back to option parsing
<mmcc> so are we doing mumble today or hangout?
<mmcc> (also, good "morning")
<ralsina> mmcc: good question. Anyone up to setting up the mumble in 7 minutes?
<ralsina> oops, the hangout
<mandel> ralsina, hangout or mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: hangout if someone volunteers to do all the invites
<ralsina> and/or setting up a recurring event which invites us all
<mandel> ralsina, is one of this suations where it would be nice to create a desktop+ circle and sahre it with everyone and create an event :P
<briancurtin> i'm on it right now. dobey, i think you wanted to use a contact method other than canonical email, right?
 * mandel does not know how to do it but knows is possible :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<mmcc> briancurtin: what email are you using for me?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I think michael.mccracken at gmail is easier. not sure what i have to set up for the other one to work
<ralsina> briancurtin: use my roberto alsina at gmail too please
<briancurtin> ok, adding everyone now
<dobey> oh, oops
<dobey> was coding
<briancurtin> dobey: i just added the account which came up with autocomplete for you. if you have something else i'll add
<dobey> oh are we doing hangout?
<briancurtin> yeah we have a few people in already
<dobey> ok
<alecu> briancurtin: did you use alecura@gmail.com to invite me?
<briancurtin> alecu: i did now
<ralsina> I don't seem to have gotten invites or anything
<briancurtin> ralsina: invited again
<briancurtin> roberto.alsina@gmail
<dobey> i love how technology never works right
<ralsina> got it
<ralsina> dobey: if it did, we would be homeless and unemployed
<ralsina> dobey: and subject to the whims o our robot overlords
<mmcc> hrm, my audio is intermittent...
<briancurtin> mmcc: let me know if you want me to re-add or something. your screen went black
<mmcc> i turned my video off to try to get better audio
<mmcc> right, no PPC
<mmcc> and it writes to the console for each memory leak!
<briancurtin> mmcc: what's up on packaging
<ralsina> packaging
<dobey> i nearly have a refactor of dev-tools done as well, to make it possible to add a different test runner that doesn't use twisted, and fix some of the test cases to not use twisted
<mandel> f**k, I nearly broke the mobile phone!
<ralsina> dobey: awesome!
<ralsina> Is that meeting now scheduled or each week or we need to re-invite every time?
<ralsina> also, we need to invite joshua
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll set it up to be scheduled
<ralsina> briancurtin: on thursdays, please :-)
<dobey> so hangouts from now on?
<dobey> vs. mumbles?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, they seem to work better
<ralsina> dobey: we can switch back if needed
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well, i'm off to get lunch for now. bbiab :)
<ralsina> bon appetit!
<mandel> ok, weekend time for me :)
<mandel> see you all on monday!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mmcc> bye mandel
<mmcc> hrm, windows u1-client test suite had two failures on one run, then 0 failures on a repeat. failures were these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114071/
<mmcc> they look unrelated to my change, so maybe system load related?
 * mmcc is uneasy with intermittent test failures
<mmcc> running a third time for consensus
<briancurtin> weird...
<mmcc> ok, two out of three executions agree: the tests pass.
 * mmcc still uneasy
<mmcc> dobey: care to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1029636/+merge/117099
<dobey> +1
<mmcc> thanks!
<mmcc> anyone else have time for a quick review? ⤴
<briancurtin> mmcc: what's up
<mmcc> briancurtin: looking for reviewers for this namespace fix above, fixes the reactor import issue
<mmcc> actually, wait on that. I'm going to add a test that will break if anything needed by control-panel installs a reactor
<briancurtin> k
<ralsina> mmcc: cool!
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> hrmm, not sure how to solve this (i think) last options parsing issue
<dobey> anyone got a minute to help with a python conundrum?
<briancurtin> dobey: what's up
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> trying to deal with the custom options parsing in twisted, in a generic way. so i wrote a bit simpler implementation of it in dev-tools for the refactoring
<dobey> but i'm not sure how to make all the options immediately available, and work all the time
<alecu> dobey: are you using some library to parse the options? I'm sure you know about configglue, right?
<dobey> alecu: i can't use configglue; trial has a custom options parser, and we have to override a few of those options, so we have to have a compatible options parser
<dobey> the hierarchy looks a bit like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1114267/
<alecu> dobey: oh I supposed you *were* getting rid of trial in order to get rid of twisted in devtools
<dobey> alecu: i am making it possible to use devtools without trial, but we still must have some things available for syncdaemon/etc stuff which does need trial/twisted
<dobey> so i'm abstracting the runner/options stuff out
<alecu> dobey: oh, right.
<dobey> i suppose it would be possible to go back to the old way of doing things, and not exposing all the options of trial; but that kind of sucks
<alecu> ok guys, I need to change offices. I'll be back in an hour or so.
 * alecu brbs
<dobey> and still doesn't really help with the hierarchy/abstraction problem, to have different options for different runners
<mmcc> Laptop died, so it's lunchtime for me...
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> hack hack hackety hack
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> whee
<briancurtin> awesome. months after telling my girlfriend to back up her hard drive, it seems like it just died.
<ralsina> briancurtin: pfft. My son just lost all his achievements on plants vs zombies
<ralsina> AND ALL THIS HAPPENS ON SYSADMIN DAY!
<ralsina> Coincidence? Conspiracy? You be the judge!
<dobey> hurrah hurrah
<dobey> ralsina: sounds more like robots vs. humans
<dobey> in other news, i just proposed my unfortunately large refactor branch of dev-tools
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/runner-refactor/+merge/117122
<dobey> please review
<dobey> brb; gotta run for a few
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> unfortunately large it sure is
<briancurtin2> i'll be back in a bit, i need to run some important errands. i'll be around a while later
<dobey> ralsina: yep
<alecu> dobey: it's reasonably large for all it does
<dobey> hola alecu :)
<mmcc> Is there a TestCase class that has patch but isn't from twisted? I don't really need twisted for this test…
<dobey> mmcc: testtools i think (and maybe the newer unittest bits)
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, testtools.testcase has a TestCase with patch()
<mmcc> dobey: yeah I saw that dirspec used it, but does any of ubuntuone-client use it? or would I be adding a dependency on testtools just to avoid using twisted?
<dobey> mmcc: well, more will use it soon i guess :)
<mmcc> dobey: oh, because of py3? hmm.
<ralsina> dobey: we will get a python3 trial before we start the u1-client port to py3
<ralsina> dobey: so that should not be a reason
<dobey> ralsina: but not before sso
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: but this is in u1-client
<dobey> ralsina: "py3" isn't the reason here, either
<dobey> mmcc: you should probably just use the BaseTestCase from ubuntuone-dev-tools
 * ralsina prefers to be told the reason instead of the no-reason ;-)
 * briancurtin2 back
<dobey> ralsina: well, not using APIs we don't need to use, is a good reason to not use them :)
<ralsina> dobey: but in this case we are using the same APIs just from two different places? Unless I am missing bits.
<dobey> ralsina: and we need non-twisted test running stuff anyway because qtreactor not maintained
<ralsina> dobey: that's a much better point
<ralsina> and adding a dependency on testtools is not horrible wither
<ralsina> either*
<dobey> ralsina: which is why i now said to just use the test case from devtools. because then it doesn't matter either way, and when it's switched to not use twisted, so will everything that uses it (as they probably shouldn't need twisted either generally speaking)
<ralsina> dobey: good!
<dobey> well we already have a dependency on testtools as well, if only by proxy for u1-client at the moment
 * ralsina rubberstamps it
<mmcc> ok, so I'm using devtools.testcases.BaseTestCase, and my question now is: do I need to have setUp be an @inlineCallbacks generator and yield super(blah).setUp()? txcheck is complaining, but I didn't think I needed inline callbacks if I'm not using deferreds in the test case
<dobey> mmcc: if you override setUp or tearDown, and the mro has the trial TestCase in it, you need that, yes
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, setUp is always inlinecallbacks unless you are horribly sure you are never going to have to inherit it and use a deferred
<dobey> mmcc: because twisted expects deferreds from the setUp/tearDown, otherwise they don't get run properly
<mmcc> ok, cool. In this case, my test is supposed to fail if the code under test imports twisted, so I was pretty sure it wasn't going to be necessary, but I think it's not a problem to use it for the test class
<ralsina> mmcc: worst, it *seems* to work and fails in bizarre ways later, sometimes
<mmcc> fun!
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, i'm not sure how that will work, running inside code where a twisted reactor is already running
<mmcc> dobey: I'm not 100% sure either but the plan is to override __import__, then import the stuff in platform and just die if it tries to import reactor.
<dobey> ah ok
<alecu> dobey: why is ".pc" excluded by pep8 in run-tests ?
<ralsina> dobey: +1 your branch looks good to me
<mmcc> anyone know why syncdaemon's action_queue uses a ubuntuone.platform.platform instead of sys.platform?
<briancurtin2> ew
<dobey> alecu: ah, because it's a directory in the source for the .deb packages, when there are patches, and if we have a patch that fixes a pep8 issue for example, it will still check the files in .pc (which has a copy of the original), and fail.
<dobey> alecu: so i figure we should probably add it to all our projects, and i started here :)
<mmcc> in platform.__init__ we're setting it to "win32" or "linux" … so, does it need to be "linux" instead of linux2 for some server-side reason? (It's used in authenticate()
 * mmcc goes to annotate
<dobey> is it a module or a string?
<dobey> if it's a string, i guess maybe someone got abstract-o-happy
<mmcc> it's a string. diego added it in the platform refactoring from around when I joined
<alecu> dobey: great then
<mmcc> hrm. at one point it was a platform.get_platform() call
<dobey> alecu: added that to the commit message too. thanks for the reminder
<alecu> dobey: may I ask you for tests for the new code?
<dobey> alecu: perhaps in a separate branch, as this one is already so large?
<alecu> dobey: if you can open a new bug for that, no problem.
<mmcc> ralsina, et al - I wasn't sure who to ask about how important it is that the server is being sent "linux" instead of "linux2" so I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1030145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1030145 in Ubuntu One Client "test_platform fails on darwin because platform.platform is defined as "win32" or"linux"" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> alecu: sure
<mmcc> I'd like to just nuke that platform.platform constant and send the server sys.platform but I don't know where it's being used on the other side
<mmcc> and I want to finish the other thing I was doing too :)
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect we are using that on the server side for statistics and nothing else
<ralsina> mmcc: in any case, not all that urgent, it can wait for diego's return if he's the one that put it there
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.l I assigned you the bug, so bounce away :)
<ralsina> boing!
<ralsina> And EOW for me
<dobey> whee, lightning, and rain
<dobey> reminds me of that one threebrain song
<alecu> mmcc: re "linux" vs "linux2", we should ask in #u1-internal, to see if it's being used already in some statistics
<alecu> mmcc: the thing is that if we change that going forward, it means that older clients will still send the older string, so we would have to adjust current statistics (if they already exist) and/or take into account this for all future stats.
<alecu> mmcc: so I'm -0 that change...
<dobey> i think we should change it, but that we should send something more like a User-Agent string than just the platform or whatever
<mmcc> right now it sends a version string and a platform.
<mmcc> but ralsina assigned it to diego, so…
<mmcc> I'm going to leave it be :)
<dobey> alright all, have a good weekend!
<mmcc> ok, I give up on that test. the module under test is imported before the test, so I can't add a hook to catch its import from within the test code. and since trial uses reactors I can't just fail the test if reactor is in sys.modules after I import it…
<mmcc> so if anyone is still around and wants a fast review, see https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1029636/+merge/117099
<mmcc> and I'm out.
#ubuntuone 2013-07-22
<floogy> Hi, I'm using 12.04 and I'm no longer able to share/publish files. Instead there is only a link called 'download' which I cannot change. I must login to access that link, but I want publish files that can be accessed by other persons (maybe secured with a defined user/password).
<floogy> The publish button in the webui does not appear and in nautilus I'm not able to publish or unpublish files, because the appropriate  right click menues are greyed out. So, here it's different to the described methods here http://www.howtogeek.com/117064/how-to-share-files-online-with-ubuntu-one/
<floogy> My situation is similar to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309448/publish-a-file-fails-cannot-access-web-link-a-file-is-no-longer-published
<floogy> I deleted the related cookies and re-login the u1 webui. That solved at least the issue with the webui. I'm now able to publish or stop publishing over the webui. The button publish reappeared. http://askubuntu.com/questions/318784/ubuntu-one-publish-file-option-available-in-firefox-but-not-chrome
<floogy> I'm using firefox
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Pi Approximation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Sweet Child O' Mine Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Kitchen Debate Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Louise Brown Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-26
<fulsk> Greetings - I have an interesting problem. I've recently changed my hostname/username, which massively confused U1. So I deleted all tokens, reset all configs, and purged/reinstalled u1. For some odd reason I am unable to authorize this computer. It gives auth errors. I can log in fine via the web and on other computers. If I ask to reset my password on the client it says that my email cannot be found.
<fulsk> I suspect something might be gunked up internally at U1?
<fulsk> Hm, apologies, I followed the topic link on U1 help and am now following the instructions to completely start u1 from scratch. I had attempted to do so already but apparently this guide is more thorough than the askubuntu link I had found via search
<fulsk> aha - I'm terribly sorry to spam this board, that fixed the issue. I followed a guide on askubuntu that I thought was relevant but was not.
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy One Voice Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-27
<sirdancealot> one voice in head day/
<sirdancealot> ?
#ubuntuone 2014-07-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Get Out of the Doghouse Day! :-D
<hunzikes> hi all. I have recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. After this update, my contacts have vanished from Evolution, and I suspect it might be related to the U1 services being discontinued. Can anyone help me recover them?
#ubuntuone 2014-07-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hammock Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tell An Old Joke Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy SysAdmin Appreciation Day! :-D
